# Top 4 thread: Tottenham 2010/11



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2010)

The future:









Well, we did it; now for the hard part of playing in, at the same time as qualifying for, the Champions League. Those who recall the fun of the UEFA Cup years will have twigged how tricky even that is – it’s a huge step change at every level from groundsmen to ticketing, to physio’s to first team squad. The Champions League is another country again. And then you have to win football matches as well, on average every 4 and a bit days for eight months, half the time against better and better opposition: An utterly relentless escalator.

The good news is the Chairman now has the experience to understand these issues and the manager to help him spend the money . . . . < insert comments here> 

We will need 4 strikers of course; Crouch was, for me, player of the season, Defoe wasn’t and never will be, the situation with Robbie Keane and Eidur Gudjohnsen is unclear though it seems, as best we can tell, Pavlyuchenko is happy at the Lane and ‘arry is happy with him. We will need a kind of been-there-done-it/talisman type and Gudjohnsen absolutely fits that bill -  and a lovely, intelligent player to bring on when you want to protect a 1-0 with 20 minutes to go. Having Crouch means you don’t need too many out and out strikers, your emphasis switches to second strikers and also combinations of players clever enough to work space free.

Midfield looks so exciting; Bale and Lennon haring down the chalk lines, Modric finding space to play in that dense central midfield area and . . . who knows the other . . . Sandro, the new Brazilian U21 captain and defensive midfielder, THudd arcing out 70 yarders to the hares and to the lamppost up front, or the dependable destroyer Palacious? In the not too distant past most of us would be happy with the leftovers from that (Bentley, Kranjcar, Jenas and O’Hara), so not too shabby across the middle.

Defence is a worry. If the first choice central pairing was fit – as it was two seasons ago – you’d put your bollocks on them, but they haven’t been and the future is unclear. For back ups – in a CL/Top 4 context - Dawson and Bassong are fine, but as back ups. We don’t have fullbacks who are clearly CL/Top 4 quality either, though the ‘keeper is. Kaboul just about held his own as a back up but I still don’t know why we spent £10 million on the two lads from Sheffield. It’s shaky at the back and the depth falls away very quickly

Out the door? Hutton, Dos Santos and Robbie Keane? Maybe Jenas, maybe O’Hara?
Coming in? Apart from Sandro . . . no idea, the squad is fine for the Premier League so the only improvement I can see is at the very top end – a little more absolute quality, if Levy pays the prices and the wages. The Joe Coles types, though it doesn’t have to be Joe Cole because I’m not sure where we’d play him . . .

Off the pitch, the new planning application for the 57,000 stadium, hotel, housing and retail development  looks excellent  and the  new 67 acre,  £30 million training facility at Bulls Cross is half finished.

On the pitch, the most exciting times since at least the early 80s and the best football I can ever recall seeing Tottenham play. Off the pitch, it’s a one in a hundred years moment.

Predictions: I’d like to qualify for the Europa Cup, make the Group stage of the CL, beat the goons at the Death Star, Man Utd anywhere (it’s been too long) and just continue to play like we did at the end against the goons and Chelsea at the Lane and Citeh at Eastlands.

COYS!





















The biggest worry we have is  the name of the stadium sponsor  . . . .


----------



## chieftain (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy days, looking forward to next season.

COYS


----------



## Le Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd wait to see who you draw in the qualifying round first!


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2010)

is this a dandred moment?  *crosses fingers*


----------



## mattie (Jun 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> is this a dandred moment?  *crosses fingers*



*crosses fingers and toes*




Do spuds understand hubris?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 10, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The biggest worry we have is  the name of the stadium sponsor  . . . .



Oh, earlier in the thread it was your defence...

Personally, I think you should call it the Naming Rights stadium.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2010)

mattie said:


> Do spuds understand hubris?





> Hubris (also hybris; pronounced /ˈhjuːbrɪs/) means extreme haughtiness or arrogance. Hubris often indicates being out of touch with reality and overestimating one's own competence or capabilities



They should do, really.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> is this a dandred moment?  *crosses fingers*



my first reaction too; subscribes to car crash, i mean thread


----------



## chieftain (Jun 10, 2010)

tommers said:


> Hubris



I wouldn't describe being excited about next season as Hubris. IMO LC's not being arrogant, what's wrong with him voicing his excitement, concerns and posting a wish list?



London_Calling said:


> Predictions: I’d like to qualify for the Europa Cup, make the Group stage of the CL, beat the goons at the Death Star, Man Utd anywhere (it’s been too long) and just continue to play like we did at the end against the goons and Chelsea at the Lane and Citeh at Eastlands.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2010)

Quite right Chief,  to borrow from The Bunk: I'm just a humble motherfucker with a big-ass dick.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The biggest worry we have is  the name of the stadium sponsor  . . . .



Amstrad?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 10, 2010)

stavros said:


> Amstrad?




You're fired


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 11, 2010)

Seems quite firm,  Matron:

Sky Sports News understands that Eidur Gudjohnsen is set to complete a permanent move to Tottenham within the next 14 days.

I didn't know 'arry only has a year on his original contract remaining.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm impressed 

it'll be the best stadium in the championship


----------



## Diamond (Jun 11, 2010)

Like the fact that the thread starts with computer generated images.

Very Tottenham to start in make belief land.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 11, 2010)

It's the submitted, amended and likely successful planning application. 

Aren't you the goon who doesn't think you can value footballers?


----------



## Diamond (Jun 11, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's the submitted, amended and likely successful planning application.
> 
> Aren't you the goon who doesn't think you can value footballers?



Eh?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe it was another one, Disco someone. Carry on.


----------



## Silva (Jun 12, 2010)

I like that big end stand. I'm just wondering how wise it is to fork for a new stadium in "the current economic climate"

There were reports on the Spurs making a move on Falcão. Which would be bad, since he was the only regularly decent player for us this season.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah - you need to replace Defoe. He looks like hes got about as good as hes gonner get - decentish premeirship striker but not approaching world class. 

Agree that you have a great midfield - settled , balanced and full of quality. 

your defence is  a bit shonky though. 

However- as a leeds fan with painful memories - I would urge caution. Dont go mental splurging money on the hope that your goning to be a regular feature in the Champions league. Get a couple of  promising yougsters in for up front rather than mortgage yourselfs up to the hilt to buy a supposed superstar. 

Consildate your good league finish and keep in the black. That way you might be able to pick up some bargains when Liverpool and/or Man u end up in the financial shit in a year of two!  

(spurs my fav prem team until the mighty  whites return in 2011/12)


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2010)

Leeds and spuds.

Beyond belief.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Disco someone.


 not me.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 16, 2010)

mattie said:


> Leeds and spuds.
> 
> Beyond belief.



whats not to like?


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 17, 2010)

spurs at home to man city on the opening day.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 17, 2010)

Two home games over the festive period, not bad for you guys.

Crazy end to the season though:


> Saturday, 16 April 2011
> Man City v Tottenham, 15:00
> 
> Saturday, 23 April 2011
> ...


A little bit of a mix to say the least


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 17, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> Yeah - you need to replace Defoe. He looks like hes got about as good as hes gonner get - decentish premeirship striker but not approaching world class.



Harry _loves_ Jermaine, though...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmmm, we don't play any of the three teams that finished above us until the very end of October (Man Utd away) - the 11th game. So plenty of time to make a decent start, in theory.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2010)

> It is understood that planning officers are working towards the scheme going before the Council’s planning committee* at the end of next month* and hope to have a definite date within the next fortnight.
> 
> *If they are unable to make a recommendation to the committee by that time*, *the process will be delayed until September* because there are no committee meetings in August.
> 
> ...


 No rush. In your own time.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 19, 2010)

"committed to keeping a football club in Haringey" 



http://www.haringeyboroughfc.com/


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2010)

I was surprised  the new design appears to generate less income for Haringay that did the first one, mainly in terms of council tax - perhaps there are things going on with retail and the hotel I'm not aware of 

Currently talking about it being a £400 million project though I have no idea how that's being measured - with a sub editor's calculator I imagine.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 20, 2010)

Worst case scenario for Tottenham: England don't qualify on Wednesday, Capello resigns, The Sun decides it's time again for an English manager for the England team . . . .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Worst case scenario for Tottenham: England don't qualify on Wednesday, Capello resigns, The Sun decides it's time again for an English manager for the England team . . . .


...and appoint Roy Hodgson?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 20, 2010)

From a Tottenham pov, that wouldn't be the worst-case scenario


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2010)

Well done Jermaine, I think you may have just saved our managerial bacon


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Well done Jermaine, I think you may have just saved our managerial bacon



too right, classic JD!


----------



## chieftain (Jun 24, 2010)

Jermaine Defoe, he is a yido!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 24, 2010)

And thank the good lord Beelzebub that Joe Cole isn't.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 27, 2010)

Currently 4-1 vs. the Germans. It's looking dodgy enough now, if Germany score one more I fear we can say goodbye to 'arry . . .


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2010)

Well.  I'm shocked.  Harry using the press to pass on a message?  Whatever next?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/28/world-cup-2010-harry-redknapp-england




			
				Twitch said:
			
		

> "They [the FA] have got a manager and until he's not the manager it's difficult to talk about it," Redknapp told TalkSport. "But I'm English, who wouldn't want to manage England? There's not an Englishman - whether it's me, Roy Hodgson or Sam Allardyce - who would turn the job down because it's our country and we want to manage our country.
> 
> "No one is ever going to turn that job down. If you're English you cannot not want to manage your country."



Classic Redknapp.  "well, he's not my player so I can't really talk about him but any manager would want him in their team".


----------



## mattie (Jun 28, 2010)

tommers said:


> Well.  I'm shocked.  Harry using the press to pass on a message?  Whatever next?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/28/world-cup-2010-harry-redknapp-england



After all, they wouldn't dare bang up the England manager, would they?

I wonder where Bungpuss reckons Joe Cole's off to this week.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2010)

mattie said:


> After all, they wouldn't dare bang up the England manager, would they?
> 
> I wonder where Bungpuss reckons Joe Cole's off to this week.



I think that's the problem for old 'arry though, and the reason he didn't get the job the last time round.  The slightly whiffy smell that follows him about means he won't get it.

So LC will be pleased.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 28, 2010)

tommers said:


> The slightly whiffy smell that follows him about means he won't get it.



He's washed since he last visited Upton "cardboard towers" Park


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2010)

chieftain said:


> He's washed since he last visited Upton "cardboard towers" Park



Well, if England are desperate enough to turn to a man with an impending court date then maybe soon you can stop having to defend him all the time.  Think of the relief!

That nickname needs a bit of work btw.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 28, 2010)

I've never defended him, I do think he's done really well at Spurs which pleases immensely.

Cardboard towers is "Jason the Hammers" work, according to one of your own: "Carrick paid for one and Defoe the other!"


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 28, 2010)

I suppose the first thing  is it will now be a very big surprise if Roy Hodgson goes to Liverpool in the next two weeks (i.e. before Capello's fate is known). Next, Daniel Levy will be doing his nut  over the fact 'arry has next to nothing remaining on his contract.

This is all very troubling. Perhaps there is small comfort to be had in the fact that Hodgson was willing to go to Liverpool. Given that fact, if the worst does happen Levy can nip in there instead. . . . surely Hodgson will fancy a CL team with cash to spend over the burned out Scousers, especially as he won't have to move at all, let alone up there? Levy is the man to make that deal if we really have to.

So I'm not distraught yet. Worried, but we have options . . .


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 29, 2010)

hodgson to be confirmed as liverpool boss in the next 48 hours is what's currently doing the rounds...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2010)

That's because Liverpool are obviously trying to push him into it  and get a signature. He's got to have the bollocks to wait. Please.


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 29, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> He's got to have the bollocks to wait. Please.



i wouldn't be so sure, especially since the england job isn't available yet and may not be even in a fortnight.

i suppose if the FA do want him they'll communicate that somehow so they don't miss out, although this is the FA we're talking about.


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i wouldn't be so sure, especially since the england job isn't available yet and may not be even in a fortnight.
> 
> i suppose if the FA do want him they'll communicate that somehow so they don't miss out, although this is the FA we're talking about.



They could go to the sun and say "well, of course, we can't talk about roy hodgson as he currently manages fulham, but, of course, you know, any national football organisation would love to have him as their manager, for sure."

Seems to be the way to do it.


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 29, 2010)

tommers said:


> They could go to the sun and say "well, of course, we can't talk about roy hodgson as he currently manages fulham, but, of course, you know, any national football organisation would love to have him as their manager, for sure."
> 
> Seems to be the way to do it.



hmm, in the same way that harry not so subtly says 'any englishman would want to manage the england team...'

oh look, i'm english and managing a football team!


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> hmm, in the same way that harry not so subtly says 'any englishman would want to manage the england team...'
> 
> oh look, i'm english and managing a football team!





no flies on you.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2010)

nicksonic - I'd encourage you to look up the phrase 'elephant trap'.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2010/0...-redknapp-ready-to-offer-forward-for-carrick/


----------



## mattie (Jun 29, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> http://www.caughtoffside.com/2010/0...-redknapp-ready-to-offer-forward-for-carrick/



Good player.

Not sure where he'd fit at spuds.  Can't see him and Huddlestone in the same team, and not sure either would accept rotation.

In saying that, if it means getting shot of Jenas anything's worth a go.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2010)

Almost makes you wonder why we just spent £8 mill on the Brazilian U21 midfielder and captain. Got to love the Internet though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 29, 2010)

We'd need Roman to have at least one really good season for you before we'd be interested.

Besides, what need? Raul is coming. The premiership quakes!


----------



## mattie (Jun 29, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Almost makes you wonder why we just spent £8 mill on the Brazilian U21 midfielder and captain. Got to love the Internet though.



I'd say someone stands to gain from the deal.


----------



## mattie (Jun 29, 2010)

tommers said:


> I think that's the problem for old 'arry though, and the reason he didn't get the job the last time round.  The slightly whiffy smell that follows him about means he won't get it.
> 
> So LC will be pleased.




I hope and pray bungpuss gets nowhere near the England job.

Mainly because Lumpalard would never, ever be dropped.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2010)

You and me both. Joe Cole might like it though.


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2010)

mattie said:


> Can't see him and Huddlestone in the same team



I think Huddlestone was signed by Jol as a long term replacement/back up for Carrick.


----------



## mattie (Jun 29, 2010)

stavros said:


> I think Huddlestone was signed by Jol as a long term replacement/back up for Carrick.



Good thinking on Jol's part, there aren't a huge number of players with passing ability of that type.

Not sure either would be happy with the understudy role though.


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2010)

mattie said:


> Good thinking on Jol's part, there aren't a huge number of players with passing ability of that type.
> 
> Not sure either would be happy with the understudy role though.



Reading Thudd's wiki page, Jol compares him more to early Beckenbauer, who was a central midfielder in his younger days (a tad premature to compare him to one of the greatest players ever, but if not ability I see what he means in style).


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm amused and relieved by this reported "growing support" for Capello at the FA - it has nothing to do, of course, with not being able to afford to sack him, nor them looking numpties for having extended his contract by about £10 million  six weeks ago.

You might have thought the FA could negotiate a performance related clause, like 'we're offski if you don't get us to the last eight, matey', but we all know they're rank  amateurs.

Anyway, at least I can stop twitching now.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Anyway, at least I can stop twitching now.




....must....resist.....


----------



## chieftain (Jun 30, 2010)

interesting article: http://www.footballfancast.com/foot...ed:+ffc_tottenham_blogs+(FFC_Tottenham_Blogs)

More Goons than I would have thought...


----------



## g force (Jun 30, 2010)

I like how Dos Santos at 21 has already failed...he's been decent in the WC.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 30, 2010)

He didn't impress in those four games for Spurs, though. Fail.


----------



## g force (Jun 30, 2010)

Is that the Diego Forlan defence?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## g force (Jun 30, 2010)

I know what you mean though...he's really not built/ready to play in England. But it was a case of Barca bench, loan to shit Spanish side or promise of regular first team football. Still think he's a talent though - always was for us in the youth team


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, from what I've seen, he looks a quality player.

But you know how it is over here. Players must perform instantly, or...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 3, 2010)

'arry on Talksport yesterday: 

Part One
Part Two

Talking about dos Santos: "If he could pass a nightclub as good as he can pass a ball he'd be alright."

What he says about England players is an appalling indictment - half of them don't want to play the away games because it's too much trouble.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2010)

> "English Heritage acknowledges that significant improvements have been made to the scheme which are designed to respond to our concerns, but considers that* a number of issues remain to be addressed before English Heritage could withdraw its objection* and offer advice to the Secretary of State on the demolition of the Grade II listed Fletcher House."



FFS:  English Heritage

It's those fucking manky houses along the High Road again.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2010)

In case anyone missed it - 3 years for 'arry:



> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp has extended his contract with the club until 2013.
> 
> His deal was due to expire in 2011 but included an option for a further two years, which the club have exercised.
> "Harry guided us to fourth in his first full season, our highest league finish since the Premier League's inception," read a club statement.
> ...


BBC

Long enough, but not that long the FA couldn't buy it out if they wanted after Euro 2012.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 14, 2010)

"He might stay with Spurs many more years than 2013"?

Is he immortal, then?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2010)

At the moment, pretty much.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 15, 2010)

Both Joe Cole and the delightful Craig Bellamy are available to clubs  aspiring to develop proper top 4 squads. Both available for free or not much, except for the near £100,000 every seven days. We can all ask.

It's interesting how the market has changed, how the number of clubs willing to play the wages game has diminished - really, how many options do players like these two have now, certainly not Man Utd or Liverpool, Cole is leaving another potential option, as is Bellamy?

Difficult to see how these options won't go down to nearly or on deadline day but it's encouraging they're around.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 15, 2010)

Squid army!


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 15, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Squid army!



That's for relegation...right?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 18, 2010)

The Daily Star, an organ with a less than octopodal reputation for accurate predictions about football, insists that the Steinbrenners - owners of the Noo Yawk Yankees - are about to pay £450m for Spurs. 

There's squillionaire Yanks and there's squillionaire Yanks. The Steinbrenners are actually pretty impressive. Not that I believe a word of it, of course.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2010)

Bloody good: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8836166.stm

I think they're giving them away to the shower down the road, they NEED any kind of atmosphere they can get


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2010)

*Tottenham impose vuvuzela ban at White Hart Lane*

1960/61 post


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2010)

have you been drinking?

oh.  I get it now.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2010)

Indeed, it would be nice if all those Frenchies at the Death Star had a constant reminder of their summer.


I see the council and the club are talking about the proposed supermarket needing an additional exit, which I take to mean the overall application has been accepted in principle and it's a question of ironing out the details. Notwithstanding English Heritage and the doss houses on the High Road, should be all set for approval in September . . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2010)

Not breaking news to most but I haven't been paying attention. Here's the new kit and sponsor - £20 million for 2 years (I believe):















Underwhelmed as usual.


----------



## nicksonic (Jul 21, 2010)

indeed, dull dull dull


----------



## chieftain (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the new shirt, its brave, bold and miles more stylish than anything else in the premiership. 

_I hate any sponsorship on shirts so my feelings on the new ones logo and fee are to predictable to post._


----------



## IC3D (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the shirt a lot, got an old school look about it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2010)

The home shirt is a bit Star Trek uniform-ish-y.

Home shorts are just odd.


----------



## deadringer (Jul 21, 2010)

i really like it, bettter than the last one with all the pissy yellow bits. back to white and blue, how it should be. probably be the 1st one ive bought since the 125th anniversary one.

although agree about the shorts, bit odd.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2010)

> the two Champions League play-off matches on August 17-18 and 25-26


They come around quickly, don't they . . . . DONT PANIC!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 24, 2010)

chieftain said:


> my feelings on the new ones logo and fee are to predictable to post.



The logo is very reminiscent of schools and colleges TV: I want the dots to disappear one by one as a countdown to the end of each half.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2010)

Along with the more easily accommodated English Heritage and council issues, there are suggestions of TfL  also raising the issue of crowd dispersal.

I suppose it's inevitable but you just want to remind them of the 'old days' of 60,000 a game. A lot more used to walk home back then though.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2010)

apparently its your 6th new home shirt in 6 years! I thought there were rules about that shit.

Oh and your apparently being an east london club your now interested in the olympic stadium, for some reason.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello Spuds. 

Just thought I'd say how much I like your new home kit.

"A" is a great initial to have on ones shirt....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-10762917 yeah, come join us in East London.  You can't be the top club in North London so you're going to try and lord it over us.

What happened to your shiny new stadium, local people not so keen?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's interesting how the market has changed, how the number of clubs willing to play the wages game has diminished - really, how many options do players like these two have now, certainly not Man Utd or Liverpool, Cole is leaving another potential option, as is Bellamy?
> 
> Difficult to see how these options won't go down to nearly or on deadline day but it's encouraging they're around.



Certainly not Liverpool.



London_Calling said:


> I see the council and the club are talking about the proposed supermarket needing an additional exit, which I take to mean the overall application has been accepted in principle and it's a question of ironing out the details. Notwithstanding English Heritage and the doss houses on the High Road, should be all set for approval in September . . . .


 
Except maybe not.

On form, LC.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2010)

Liverpool can't afford him. Financially it's as irrational as Leeds living the dream. £200 million of debt, barely in Europe, no chance of breaking even and no new stadium.

Who knows about Tottenham's stadium - although I did say "should" not would, as you do when uncertain.  Levy, this week, is trying to lever it through with these planted stories about leaving Haringey for the Olympic Stadium. He'll do all he can to get it approved by September because he wants it to be in the frame as a venue for the World Cup bid, and the deadline for that will be very tight.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2010)

I disagree, I reckon that can sell someone who will cover his costs.  

I take your point over the stadium though, was pretty naive of me to not consider that


----------



## chieftain (Jul 27, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Hello Spuds.
> 
> Just thought I'd say how much I like your new home kit.
> 
> "A" is a great initial to have on ones shirt....



Is that really all youve got? I'd rather have an anagram of "arse time" boldly displayed on my chest


----------



## chieftain (Jul 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> apparently its your 6th new home shirt in 6 years! I thought there were rules about that shit.
> 
> Oh and your apparently being an east london club your now interested in the olympic stadium, for some reason.
> 
> ...



I might hand stitch a pikey old patch over last years sponsor.. Oh no wait your first team already did that last year.


----------



## g force (Jul 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> apparently its your 6th new home shirt in 6 years! I thought there were rules about that shit.
> 
> Oh and your apparently being an east london club your now interested in the olympic stadium, for some reason.
> 
> ...


 
Wow really? That's amazing that in 6 attempets they've got it so wrong 6 times!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 28, 2010)

you lot can fuck off trying to get scott parker and all!

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20100728/statement-on-scott-parker_2236884_2104072

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2010)

He's all class that Sullivan.

Parker should have come to WHL instead of Newcastle - went up north for the money. Silly boy.


----------



## xes (Jul 28, 2010)

Little donkey, little donkey, on a dusty (whiteheart) lane
got to keep on plodding on now, Harry's saved the day.


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> He's all class that Sullivan.



Yeah, cos Harry would never mention transfer negotiations would he?  Jesus.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2010)

He's the Chairman! Or co-Chairman. Yer proper business person doesn't talk about deals outside school. Unwritten rule and all that.


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> He's the Chairman! Or co-Chairman. Yer proper business person doesn't talk about deals outside school. Unwritten rule and all that.



yeah, it's true, he does like a bit of PR though.  Be interesting if somebody said "OK, here's £15 million then".  "Not for sale at any price" is a bit of a foolish thing to say IMO.  I guess he thinks the fans will be onside if he doesn't sell him and that's worth the money.

I think Gold was a bit more realistic last night.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 28, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Is that really all youve got? I'd rather have an anagram of "arse time" boldly displayed on my chest


 
 

I was being honest.

I like the new shirt and "A" is one of my favourite letters, you can naturally like whatever you like. 

It's a free country (sort of).


EDIT to add : Some of the above is a lie.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2010)

tommers said:


> yeah, it's true, he does like a bit of PR though.  Be interesting if somebody said "OK, here's £15 million then".  "Not for sale at any price" is a bit of a foolish thing to say IMO.  I guess he thinks the fans will be onside if he doesn't sell him and that's worth the money.
> 
> I think Gold was a bit more realistic last night.


Normal chairman bullshit from what I can see:  Him trying to turn a negative (for him) into a positive i.e. 'we're going to spend peanuts this window' - don't like you you tight bastard, 'we're fighting to keep our best players' - do like you, you lovely man.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry, not overly coherent - multi-tasking.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 28, 2010)

funnily enough i was wanking whilst you typed that as well.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 28, 2010)

xes said:


> Little donkey, little donkey, on a dusty (whiteheart) lane
> got to keep on plodding on now, Harry's saved the day.


 

Jesus wept, that's woefull lad


----------



## chieftain (Jul 28, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> funnily enough i was wanking whilst you typed that as well.


 
Wanking off strangers for coins again.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2010)

'arry knows nuffin about nuffin:


> Redknapp himself would not be drawn on the Bellamy deal last night. "I like Craig Bellamy but I don't know if they [City] would sell him," said Redknapp after Spurs' 4-1 friendly defeat by Villarreal. "The chairman deals with all the transfers. He asks me what I want and I tell him. I don't know where he's at with Bellamy, if anywhere."


Fulham's Mark Hughes plans to hijack Tottenham's bid for Monkey Boy

Very, very much hope the Micah Richards deal comes off.


----------



## hektik (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jul/30/harry-redknapp-tottenham-pre-season-games



> "We've just come back from a gruelling trip all round America and we're only home two days before we had the Villarreal game [Spurs lost 4-1]," said Redknapp. "If you look at the schedule, we play Villarreal, then Benfica on the Tuesday, then we play Fiorentina on the Saturday, then they've got an international game in the midweek, then you play Man City, then a Champions League qualifier, then you've got Stoke away, then another Champions League qualifier, then Wigan. I mean, it's crazy."



Call me mental, but don't clubs organise their own friendlies? who on earth is he trying to blame for the 'craziness' of their schedule.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2010)

hektik said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jul/30/harry-redknapp-tottenham-pre-season-games
> 
> 
> 
> Call me mental, but don't clubs organise their own friendlies? who on earth is he trying to blame for the 'craziness' of their schedule.


 
Is this for real?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 31, 2010)

The Chairman. Levy likes to sweep up a few £mill participating in these 'prestigious' pre-season tournaments.

'arry only took the yoof and non-World Cup players to the USA, afaik.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The Chairman. Levy likes to sweep up a few £mill participating in these 'prestigious' pre-season tournaments.
> 
> 'arry only took the yoof and non-World Cup players to the USA, afaik.


 

So 'arry's criticising Levy in the paper?

Trouble in paradise.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 31, 2010)

This website sounds like it knows what it's talking about: Tottenham Hotspur prepare for September 13 D-day over new White Hart Lane plans  - either that's top grade bullshit and I'm getting soft or that 'chief reporter' is well connected:


> Yet Tottenham will be encouraged that there is a groundswell of support for the project, not only among supporters, but local residents too.
> 
> The council has received 299 letters in support of the re-worked scheme from groups and individuals and a mere seven letters of objection.
> 
> ...


It's that transport thing that worries me a little because there's nothing substantial the club can really do it hasn't already - maybe TfL are just making sure that is the case.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2010)

This spells out the position re the new squad regulations:



> The League has stipulated that managers must include *at least eight home-grown players in a senior squad of no more than 25*, although an unlimited number of Under-21s can supplement the group.





> players that are not named in the 25 on 1 September *cannot play until squad changes are permitted in the next transfer window*


 ^ January, then


> *The beauty for Redknapp*, as he considers the impact of the regulations, is that Gareth Bale, Danny Rose, Kyle Walker and the £6m midfield signing Sandro are under-21s and, as such, the manager does not have to find spaces for them in his senior squad. Giovani dos Santos and Adel Taarabt, players with less certain futures at the club, are also under-21s.




And, four weeks before the window closes,  this has a ring of truth to it as well:


> Redknapp says he wants to add three new players and is pushing to take the midfielder Scott Parker from West Ham United. He also has an interest in the defender Micah Richards and the striker Craig Bellamy, both of whom are at Manchester City. But Redknapp might be prepared to consider offers for the defender Alan Hutton, the midfielders David Bentley and Jermaine Jenas and the striker Robbie Keane while Jamie O'Hara, who spent much of last season on loan at Portsmouth, has said he would not be happy being fifth or sixth-choice central midfielder.


Guardian


----------



## chieftain (Aug 4, 2010)

We beat Benfica, well done lads

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/lads-lift-eusebio-cup-030810.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2010)

pity there's 38 matches and at least 10 defeats between you and the end of the premiership 10/11 season.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL Another knowledgeable goon!


----------



## chieftain (Aug 4, 2010)

Twat


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2010)

Yikes! Just had a look at the state of play in this seasons CHAMPIONS LEAGUE  (!!1!) qualification and the final matches before our stage are being played  . . . tonight. Our draw takes place on Thursday - here's the seeding and shit (scroll down):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010–1...fying_phase_and_play-off_round#Play-off_round


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2010)

The games have finished and, the best I can tell, we'll play one of this lot: 

Dynamo Kiev
Braga
Sampdoria
Auxerre
Young Boys


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2010)

> It is the moment that everyone connected with Tottenham Hotspur has dreamed of for what feels like a lifetime. But now that it is almost upon them, a sense of trepidation underpins the excitement.
> 
> In Nyon *tomorrow morning at 11 o'clock*, Tottenham will enter the uncharted territory of the Champions League qualifiers


yikes!


----------



## holteman (Aug 5, 2010)

Have to admit that with your finish to the season you really do deserve to be in the to 4... hands down.. from a rival footy fanatic you played outstanding in the run in...

But i would still piss myself if you did an Everton ... just saying like


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2010)

Indeed, it would be nice to live the dream beyond the 25th of August


----------



## holteman (Aug 5, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Indeed, it would be nice to live the dream beyond the 25th of August


 
Well the fact you put "top 4 thread" in the title........

you just know that gonna come back to haunt you 

*goes of to edit the Villa thread and insert "11th place thread" in the title*


----------



## chieftain (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm loving and hating this already!!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 5, 2010)

Good luck, being of the rootless cosmoptolitan persuasion myself it's always nice to see you lot do well (especially against chelsea)

think top 4 might be jinxing it though.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2010)

I know it's going to be Dynamo fukn Kiev. Prob won't think straight until after the draw now . . . please God, give us the Young Boys* . . .


eta: Bit of an article in the Telegraph  about the draw and the teams.



* and I won't say that again in a hurry


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't PANIC !!1!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2010)

YES! 


(((group huggy-dancy thing)))


----------



## holteman (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucky fuckers.....


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 6, 2010)

couldn't have been better, i was certain we'd get samp


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2010)

so you're going to meet young boys in switzerland. i must say it all sounds a bit suspect.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 6, 2010)

Harry redknapp & jermain jenas will be right at home having Wankedorf young boys most summers.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers lads!


----------



## chieftain (Aug 6, 2010)

Result, fingers crossed for the win now lads...


----------



## chieftain (Aug 6, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Harry redknapp & jermain jenas will be right at home having Wankedorf young boys most summers.
> dave



I don't expect you have leather arm patches but still. Geography boy: Stade de Suisse


----------



## kained&able (Aug 6, 2010)

when did that change then? used to be called wankdrof stadium.


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> so you're going to meet young boys in switzerland. i must say it all sounds a bit suspect.


 
they'll get a comprehensive shafting.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 7, 2010)

Anelka tips Spurs for the title..... 
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6299122,00.html


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 7, 2010)

All very well but: idiot footballer (and a poor man's Kanoute, at that) says idiot thing. It's not really important.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2010)

"I rate Spurs very highly. They are absolute favourites to win the title."  Ooooh, the pressure  Mind you, the way we played Chelsea at WHL last time we could have beaten just about any team.


Slight concern about the Young Boys' plastic pitch


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 7, 2010)

the young boys who play in the wankdorf stadium.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 7, 2010)

It's changed its name. How many bleeding times?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2010)

The next time someone mentions that they will be deported  and forced to live here.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 7, 2010)

lol that actually looks quite nice, dont really want to click on the wank webcam though


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2010)

riiiiiight.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 8, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> so you're going to meet young boys in switzerland. i must say it all sounds a bit suspect.



Wenger will be first in line


----------



## sumimasen (Aug 8, 2010)

So Crouch has been Caught by today's tAbloids with a hooker. 

Even the good guys are twats!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2010)

Is he married then, kids, that kind of thing? Maybe something illegal, or slept with a team mates ex-girlfriend, even?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2010)

What worries me about the Ashley Young thing - especially as it's now much more likely since MON went - is it suggests 'arry still really fancies Bale as a full back, and he's a CL/top 4 full back like I'm flat racing jockey. It's not just one thing with him either, his positional sense, his decision-making, the percentage of dummies he buys  . . . 

Maybe 'arry's got a system that compensates for that, perhaps more likely he's going for the 'score one more than them' idea. Or maybe I just don't get Bale defensively. 

Whatever it might be, if Young comes there's going to be a scary amount of pace in the team.


----------



## T.H.R (Aug 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> it suggests 'arry still really fancies Bale as a full back



I'm sure I've heard Arry recently publicly stating that he sees Bale as a LB in the long term, although he's aware some people disagree.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2010)

He's still very young of course, but really . . .


Anyway, just a reminder it's the early kick orf today at 12.45.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2010)

Love it:

Gomes, Corluka, Dawson, King, Assou-Ekotto, Lennon, Modric, Huddlestone, Bale, Crouch, Defoe.


Citeh's defence though . . . looks very sound. I suppose that's where Crouch's height comes in . . .


----------



## xes (Aug 14, 2010)

COYS

show that little fucking octopus who's boss


----------



## agricola (Aug 14, 2010)

Based on the first half hour, there is no way that Shay Given will get anywhere near the first XI again.


----------



## xes (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, Hart played a blinder. Which is a pisser for Spurs, but fair play to him. First half was cracking, second half more nutralised. Should have had some goals in it, but City defended really well, and Hart was solid. 

The season, has started.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2010)

Got to take advantage when you're on top . . . . still, it bodes well for Young Boys.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 14, 2010)

xes said:


> The season, has started.



The season started last week, retard. Keep up.


----------



## xes (Aug 16, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> The season started last week, retard. Keep up.


 
The real season started on saturday, i work with a "lower leaguer" brighton fan as it goes, he said something about football and last week too. I ignored him


----------



## kained&able (Aug 16, 2010)

have you seen picture sof out new stadium yet?

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2010)

About a 5% chance is my guess. 

The next planning hearing with Haringey is 4 weeks away, having spent something around £30-ish million buying up property around the current ground - and all the years of related works - Levy isn't going to give up any time soon.

tbh, most Tottenham supporters will have something more immediate on their minds for the next 9 days and, unlike Wet Sham, it won't be the Carling Cup.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 16, 2010)

Great game Spurs, greater game Joe Hart.

Looking forward to Tuesday COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2010)

So . . . this it it


----------



## chieftain (Aug 17, 2010)

Nervous, tense, excited and happy. Not our back four but how I feel today!

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm the same. I'm thinking tonight is just one to get through and take what comes. It'll be nice to hear that CL theme and all the trimmings but the big occasion will be next Wednesday when the Lane just takes off, does a few loops and eventually come back down to earth again. What a night that will be!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 17, 2010)

COME ON YOU SPURS!!!

Nervous and excited - feels much the same as the City game at the back end of last season.  Mildly depressing that football has degenerated to the point where "4th place playoffs" and "final qualifying rounds" feel like cup finals, but it is what it is.

One more time - COME ON YOU SPURS!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2010)

young boys 1-0


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 17, 2010)

Oops.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 17, 2010)

ANother LOL over here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2010)

2-0 omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 17, 2010)

Cracking finish that!


----------



## stupid kid (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks like you might be needing to finish top 4 again...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 17, 2010)

I would have hit it harder.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 17, 2010)

we want four, we want four...


----------



## chieftain (Aug 17, 2010)

groan...


----------



## xes (Aug 17, 2010)

oh dear, we seem to be getting royally shafted.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 17, 2010)

This is what happens when your manager has no Champions League experience. Naive tactics, complacency, 3-0 down to Young Boys at the Wankdorrf stadium.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 17, 2010)

not worried now! young boys rarely have clean sheets!!!!!!


----------



## xes (Aug 17, 2010)

1 back!!


----------



## chieftain (Aug 17, 2010)

3-1, Ex Newcastle lad! COYS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stade_de_Suisse


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 17, 2010)

Easy! Easy! Easy!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2010)

Mother of fucking God!

London_Calling some moments ago:


----------



## Diamond (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh how I love thee Spurs.


----------



## xes (Aug 17, 2010)

fucking get in!!

- cracking goal


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2010)

stunning goal tbf


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2010)

. . . and breath.

Would have taken that at any stage since the draw was made. Roll on next Wednesday.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> . . . and breath.
> 
> Would have taken that at any stage since the draw was made. Roll on next Wednesday.



  

Yeah, as if you weren't celebrating a 300-0 victory as soon as Young Boys came out the draw.  You fucking despicable twat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## chieftain (Aug 17, 2010)

Typical Spurs, why oh why do they always make it so difficult for themselves. I'm slightly relived but still that was a shocker!

COYS


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, that home leg will be a walk in the park.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2010)

Just so relieved Assou-Ekotto got booked and made the decision for 'arry. Set's things up beautifully though . . .


----------



## passenger (Aug 17, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, that home leg will be a walk in the park.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Set's things up beautifully though . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2010)

Good to see Jason Burt reporting on Tottenham again, I've long felt he is the best connected of the sports  rabble. This is a general piece on the state of play regarding the transfer window.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 21, 2010)

Great result if not a bit lucky today. Looking forward to seeing Len and Bales link up play on the highlights

COYS


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2010)

Bale's second goal was quite stunning, and he's in my FFL squad. Why has Wales produced so many left-sided midfielders, but England hardly any? In ~20 years watching they've had Speed, Giggs, arguably Bellamy, and now Bale. We've had, erm, Steven Gerrard and Joe Cole.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 23, 2010)

Bales goal was a corker, cracking strike.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 23, 2010)

Gallas...
My thoughts: Very good player, good champions league experience but... mercenary, questionable attitude and possible bad influence in the dressing room if left unchecked. 
My verdict: Decent signing for a year on a free. Will do a job but not expecting him to become a favourite anytime soon.

Your thoughts?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2010)

Old skool: Don't want anyone contaminated to have anything to do with the club.


Hell of a night coming up on Wednesday. . . Glory, Glory . . .


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2010)

Tonight's the night, lots of players back: Roman Pavyluchenko, Giovani dos Santos, Robbie Keane, and Jermain Defoe. 

I'll be missing my Wednesday night game for this one. 

Fingers crossed. 

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a GP appointemnt for 5.00pm in the hope of sedatives. 

It should be okay, it really should, but in the back of my mind I have their result at Fenerbahce . . .


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2010)

Great goal Crouchy

COYS


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2010)

you lot are...erm... direct.


----------



## xes (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good so far, bit sketchy at the back when it's counted. (Dawson just leaving that ball near the end WTF!)

Hope we can get another goal in the bag early on in the first half. Settle the players a little and give us a little more confidence.

Bale looking qaulity as always


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you lot are...erm... direct.


 
First goal wasn't, second was route one granted but fuck it... We're right back on track (for now!)


----------



## xes (Aug 25, 2010)

Crouchy again!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2010)

come on you know whooo! spurs are on our way to europe! oh when the spurs etc. (so this is what ITV is for - i get it now)


----------



## xes (Aug 25, 2010)

My dog ain't used to this bless him  Everytime I cheer or scream at the ref, i have to give him a cuddle cos he thinks he's being rollocked.


----------



## xes (Aug 25, 2010)

That'll do


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2010)

Champions league here we fucking come...

COYS


----------



## deadringer (Aug 25, 2010)

refused is quiet this week...........


----------



## xes (Aug 25, 2010)

And that is why i still think Crouchy is shit. That should have been another. He's had a couple like that tonight.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2010)

well done. Easy in the end, for all the laughter at Arry Barebones' hindsight excuses, I do think the pitch played a part last week, Young Boys have looked to have sod all tonight. 

I like Tom Huddlestone. Should have Gareth Barry's england spot sooner rather than later IMO.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2010)

Refused is once again as quiet as he was all of last season. Keep him quiet, stick the ugly cunt on your ignore list


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2010)

Bale: Welsh wizard


----------



## xes (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep, Bale is a fucking quality player. So consistent in his ability. It worries me as to how long we'll keep him.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, we're in it and in style (in the end!) 

Looking forward to the Euro nights...

COYS

Fantastic stuff x


----------



## IC3D (Aug 25, 2010)

< THIS


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2010)

xes said:


> And that is why i still think Crouchy is shit. That should have been another. He's had a couple like that tonight.



Scored against Citeh to get us here, and a hatrick to settle it and you still don't like him. Leave it out Xes, he's a hero


----------



## xes (Aug 25, 2010)

He may be a hero, but i still think he's rubbish at football.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2010)

Crouch is a conundrum; even when he's scoring goals he looks like he doesn't actually know how to play football


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

young boys cower at the feet of spuds


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 25, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Get in!

Today has been a good day


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

young boys thrashed in north london


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm finding it a strange feeling. Not elation, almost entirely relief atm. I think that'll change as the fixtures become known and the games themselves unfold.  Got to remember to live this in the moment and remember that this - right now - was the goal.

I don't know what to say to someone who can't see what Crouch brings to the team. It's not as if the first - and only the first - is a totally different dimension no team in the world has an answer to. You only have to look at the opposing central defenders and what they get up to to see the effect . . . Anyway . . . 

My chief concerns going into the last 5 days of the window are do we hope Palacious regains his form from a year ago or do we take a punt? 

As important, what do we do about a player called  . . . Corluka, decent pass but who's as fast as a Croation tractor  but with twice the turning circle. It's embarrassing and we will get literally torn to shreds by top and possibly second seeds in our group. If only Citeh would allow Micah Richards . . . 

I think, with the arrival of the goon - who, we should remember, has a reputation for not handing pressure - we need to worry about right back; we've had so many in recent years and none of them have been up to mustard . . .

Still, live the moment!

Champions League!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2010)

Champs Leauge draw so far: we are in with Werder Bremen, Inter and AN Other according to guaridan - though i think that final slot if decided at the end of the draw?...

did benitez replace mourinho at inter? i think thats right isnt it? lets hope benitez can bring his brand of magic amd make inter as shit as liverpooL!

Werder Bremen finsihed third in the bundes last year


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2010)

FC Twente is the last team for us
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FC_Twente


----------



## xes (Aug 26, 2010)

It's not a group of death  

the scum have an even easier group!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2010)

a result again benitez' Inter and we're laughing  i reckon Benitez is going to fuck it all up for Inter - the only way is down for them!! POSITIVE THINKING + VISUALISATION!


----------



## chieftain (Aug 27, 2010)

Not a bad group for us. Always going to be difficult, as it should but we're in it!

CANT WAIT.


----------



## hektik (Aug 27, 2010)

good draw for your lot I reckon: i would be very surprised if inter are anywhere near as good as last year, and as someone else said, they have benitez, rather than mourinho organising things. if you can nick a draw at the san siro, you are in with a chance. twente are dutch champs, but they no longer have the manager who took them there (although that manager was steve mcclaren, so you'd think they would have a better one). bremen - lot of european experience, will be tricky games.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 27, 2010)

group of death? group of hope!


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2010)

Well done Wigan. I had a feeling this was coming


----------



## Dandred (Aug 28, 2010)

Well done wigan!


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 28, 2010)

wigan are at it again. upsetting the odds. great result for wigan and martinez.


----------



## strung out (Aug 30, 2010)

lol


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL

There's got to be a sitcom in 'ol 'arry.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2010)

damn.  beaten to it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2010)

"I'm not a wheeler and dealer, I'm a very naughty boy "


----------



## chieftain (Aug 31, 2010)

brilliant, fair play to Harry


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 31, 2010)

chieftain said:


> brilliant, fair play to Harry


 


Could've been worse, could have been "so, Harry... you made your name as Jamie's dad..."

That'd be worthy of a "fuck off".


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 31, 2010)

To be fair, he's right. He made his name as a complete cunt. He's also dodgy as fuck but he was a complete cunt before he was a crooked tosser.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 31, 2010)

I think he's seen it as being "you're a bit dodgy", when it's probably meant as "you've always been quite good in the transfer market without a lot of funds"...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 31, 2010)

Top 4 thread: Tottenham. ??? FAIL! Rename to - Top 4 thread: Aston Villa! 

1 Chelsea 3 2 0 0 8 0 1 0 0 6 0 14 9 
2 Arsenal 3 1 0 0 6 0 1 1 0 3 2 7 7 
3 Man Utd 3 2 0 0 6 0 0 1 0 2 2 6 7 
4 Aston Villa 3 2 0 0 4 0 0 0 1 0 6 -2 6 
5 Bolton 3 0 2 0 2 2 1 0 0 3 1 2 5 
6 Birmingham 3 1 0 0 2 1 0 2 0 4 4 1 5 
7 Wolverhampton 3 1 1 0 3 2 0 1 0 1 1 1 5 
8 Newcastle 3 1 0 0 6 0 0 1 1 1 4 3 4 
9 Man City 3 1 0 0 3 0 0 1 1 0 1 2 4 
10 Sunderland 3 1 1 0 3 2 0 0 1 0 1 0 4 
11 Tottenham 3 0 1 1 0 1 1 0 0 2 1 0 4 
12 Blackpool 3 0 1 0 2 2 1 0 1 4 6 -2 4 
13 Liverpool 3 1 1 0 2 1 0 0 1 0 3 -2 4 
14 Fulham 3 0 1 0 2 2 0 2 0 2 2 0 3 
15 Blackburn 3 1 0 1 2 2 0 0 1 1 2 -1 3 
16 West Brom 3 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 2 0 7 -6 3 
17 Wigan 3 0 0 2 0 10 1 0 0 1 0 -9 3 
18 Everton 3 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 2 0 2 -2 1 
19 Stoke 3 0 0 1 1 2 0 0 2 1 4 -4 0 
20 West Ham 3 0 0 1 1 3 0 0 2 0 6 -8 0


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I think he's seen it as being "you're a bit dodgy", when it's probably meant as "you've always been quite good in the transfer market without a lot of funds"...


 
It's not as if he can complain about the former. Wanker.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 31, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> It's not as if he can complain about the former. Wanker.


 
Indeed. Careful, he'll probably sue us... 

Nevertheless, bit of an overreaction.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 31, 2010)

Sue _us_? He's the one taking money from drug lords and raping innocent children.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 31, 2010)

But, like Al Capone...


----------



## chieftain (Sep 1, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8958654.stm

Great signing, great wheeler dealing  We have added to our excellent strength and creativity in midfield.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 1, 2010)

I suppose it would be Eeyorish to regret the lack of a new striker, particularly one who could play on his own with any five of our fifty or so midfielders.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2010)

I suppose Levy couldn't resist what he thought was a bargain.



Dr. Furface said:


> Top 4 thread: Tottenham. ??? FAIL! Rename to - Top 4 thread: Aston Villa!


 The Urban Brains Trust strikes again!

West Brom on Sat and Werder Bremen on Tuesday; wonderful, brilliant!


----------



## chieftain (Sep 3, 2010)

Ouch big Dawson, that looked bad. Gwan Defoe lad. Yid army x


----------



## aylee (Sep 5, 2010)

Van Der Vaart - for £8 million.  What a signing.  He'll help to move Spurs on to the next level.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 5, 2010)

next level?? You seriously think that makes you title contenders?
lol

dave


----------



## strung out (Sep 5, 2010)

aylee's a villa fan


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2010)

The Spurs injury room surely has the best central defence in the world.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 5, 2010)

strung out said:


> aylee's a villa fan


 
still a fucking stupid comment


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 6, 2010)

Or...

sarcasm.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2010)

Isn't he just quoting Robben?


----------



## chieftain (Sep 10, 2010)

I wonder if VDV & Sandro will debut tomorrow against the Baggies?

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2010)

You have to think the former might get a game and, given Dawson's injury, the goon.

I noticed the Capello comment this week - that he's off after 2012. That is obviously code that we've got two years to bag up 'arry in  some NOTW  tax-dodging caper that precludes him from taking the England job.

Half the media is Tottenham anyway . .  c'mon lads, sort it aught.


----------



## tommers (Sep 10, 2010)

25th and 26th November might be your chance boys.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 13, 2010)

Frustrated with the Baggies result...


----------



## chieftain (Sep 14, 2010)

Here we go then, Werder Bremen tonight 19.45. Luka Modric is a hopeful to play which is great, VDV is in which is encouraging. Ledley will want to play this one I'm sure.

They've got some good players out injured and Mikael Silvestre in defence!

We've got a good chance here, GOOD LUCK BOYS. 

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, Champions League proper. Can you beeeeelieve the arrogance and delusion.

Kick back, a gentle couple of beers and just wallow in the prize achieved . . .


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2010)

lol



> Tottenham new boy Sandro was left in the departure lounge at Stansted airport on Monday after a communication breakdown meant he failed to realise he is not in the squad for the Champions League.
> 
> The Brazilian summer signing from Internacional travelled to a private terminal after being told by unofficial translator, Honduran team-mate Wilson Palacios, to be there bright and breezy.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...am-new-boy-Sandro-left-departures-lounge.html


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2010)

Let's hope Spurs can find some way to lift their game for this one. I mean, it won't do to be outplayed as they were at the Hawthorns on Saturday...


----------



## chieftain (Sep 14, 2010)

strung out said:


> lol
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...am-new-boy-Sandro-left-departures-lounge.html


 
Apparently Wilson Palacios was winding him up!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 14, 2010)

There is a distinct lack of MediaPlayer streams for this game - anyone found one?


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2010)

the the fsi website, they have links to webstreams. Iraqigoals is usually good  (I have sky so I'm sorted)

And COYS!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 14, 2010)

myp2p.eu has a pretty complete list and iraqgoals is showing other games. I'll have to come round to your house and watch it on Sky. Please make sure it's tidy; I will require biscuits.


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2010)

I have biccies, but you have to fight the dogs for them 

(and it's always tidy)


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2010)

click this link for football links
http://www.footballstreaming.info/streams/todays-links/


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 14, 2010)

Jenas is playing? Fucking hell.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 14, 2010)

Ooh. Crouch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2010)

lol bremen


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2010)

Get in there Crouchy you gangly wanker!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2010)

what a goal


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2010)

And again!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 14, 2010)

It sounded ever so good on five live but I think I'll have to go to Xes'. This is going to be one of those legendary Spurs occasions.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2010)

this could be 5-0 before half time...


----------



## agricola (Sep 14, 2010)

Messi has just scored a ludicrously good goal in their game, btw.


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2010)

fuck 2-2

game on.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 14, 2010)

Piss.


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2010)

we've gone to shit, we'll be lucky to get out of this with the draw.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll take the draw. Not a bad champions league group debut


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2010)

coulda/shoulda nabbed the win in the last 10 minutes (twice!) 

Bale, as usual, played his fucking socks off.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, we've never lost in the Group stages of the Champions League!

As mentioned previously, the Croatian tractor at full back was found out and that will have been noted by all our European opposition. Fuck knows what 'arry can do about it now.

Hugely pleased to see 'arry's got the feel for this already, big lesson in Switzerland playing 2 in the middle for the first 30 mins, excellent to see Crouch being first choice CL striker.

Loving this. Forgot you get Europa League as 3rd place. Genius.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 16, 2010)

You can't polish a turd. Or can you: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/333596-What-a-c0nt.....

A new low, even for that lot. Truly Dreadful!

If you need the sound then go here:


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Top 4 thread: Tottenham. ??? FAIL! Rename to - Top 4 thread: Aston Villa!
> 
> 1 Chelsea 3 2 0 0 8 0 1 0 0 6 0 14 9
> 2 Arsenal 3 1 0 0 6 0 1 1 0 3 2 7 7
> ...


 
And today we're 4th.  I expect the table will change a few more times this season too.  

Not see this before:


----------



## chieftain (Sep 20, 2010)

RIP fella, genuine legend: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9013675.stm

Great result against Wolves. Alan Hutton might be proving us all wrong after all!


----------



## chieftain (Sep 21, 2010)

COYS, 5-1 again... I wish!

Fingers crossed for a good one.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2010)

Imo, Hutton has always been fine going forward . . .

Yep, another big midweek game. Looks like Sandro might start!

Can't wait for the usual 'Wenger's kids' stuff, expecially given the wage bill is twice ours and the average age the last time we played them in this cup was a year older than ours.


----------



## xes (Sep 21, 2010)

oh dear, we seem to be getting run off the park.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2010)

Extra time, then. Don't see why we can't finish this after holding them off in the last flurry.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, possibly not then. Oh well. Dodgy pen. No disgrace.


----------



## xes (Sep 21, 2010)

gotta laugh


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2010)

.


----------



## xes (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## chieftain (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck me backwards. I leave the radio for 5 mins and we're 1-3 no sorry 1-4 down. What the hell happened??


----------



## chieftain (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anyone know why Radio 5 switched games for the 2nd half of ET? At least its nice to hear the proper Spurs fans (that did stay) staying and in good voice until the end.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 22, 2010)

The Spuds were blooming abject and distinctly second best last night. It was hard to believe they were supposedly the home team. Must be demoralising.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 22, 2010)

not trolling or causing shit, but we (gunners) merited that win.


----------



## xes (Sep 22, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> not trolling or causing shit, but we (gunners) merited that win.


 
You did, you bossed the game. The second half of normal time was a little more evenly matched, but other than that 45 minutes, the game was yours. To be honest, we were lucky it went to extra time, you could have/ should have finnished it off in the first half.  *cries*
Your younguns could play for the first team and still be contenders for the title


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Fuck me backwards. I leave the radio for 5 mins and we're 1-3 no sorry 1-4 down. What the hell happened??


 
Always, always Radio London. If not on the dial, then online - every game and infinitely better than alternatives. IMO!


----------



## chieftain (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting read about that shower down the road: http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/arsenal-victims-or-the-worst-villians-2349544.html?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Interesting read about that shower down the road: http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/arsenal-victims-or-the-worst-villians-2349544.html?


won't load.
Try again?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmmm. They were both penalties, imo.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 23, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> won't load.
> Try again?


 
http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/arsenal-victims-or-the-worst-villians-2349544.html


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2010)

works now, ta. yeah, fair enough article, tho' I dare say we're not the only ones who, um, 'ensure the ref is left in no doubt when a player is fouled'


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 23, 2010)

chieftain said:


> http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/arsenal-victims-or-the-worst-villians-2349544.html


 
Point of order on the Eduardo statement in this article

*It is a hugely sensitive subject at all football clubs, but especially so at Arsenal following the furore over Eduardo's dive..*

On the rules of the game Eduardo did not dive.



Bad Journalism not to mention that this was deemed NOT a dive.



It's a blatant re-writing of history.


----------



## strung out (Sep 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2010)

strung out said:


> lol



heh.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 24, 2010)

strung out said:


> lol


 
Thats a good 'un. 

_I think the 'twitch' bit has been (badly) photoshopped on._


----------



## chieftain (Sep 25, 2010)

Someones got to say something: bollocks


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep, disappointing to not get our usual 6 points off the shambles.

This is fascinating stuff I think; my quick maths suggests only one manager in the history of the Prem has been able to play in and qualify for the CL at the same time on 'normal' accounting terms - that's Wenger (before they moved to the Death Star). SAF has done it consistently with 2 or 3 times the income of most clubs and Liverpool have done it with comedy cash that makes the club insolvent but for the name. Chelsea were -£100 million and going under until the Russian bailed them out.

So now we get to see two real operators having a go - Levy and 'arry - on a 36,500 capacity while trying to build a new ground. 

The interesting thing atm seems to be 'arry has some kind of answer to post-CL performances but not to pre-CL games. I was trying to work out who at the club has experience of this and came up with RVdV, the goon central defender and I think one other (who I've now forgotten).

One of sports great aspects is watching very able people responding to problems. Fascinating season . . .


----------



## chieftain (Sep 27, 2010)

Well done Tony: http://www.thesportreview.com/tsr/2010/09/tony-pulis-hits-out-at-samir-nasri-over-penalty-dive/ You missed out the bit about Nasri also being a smug little twat though...


----------



## chieftain (Sep 29, 2010)

Tonight Vs FC Twente with only one full back! We look forward to an all out attacking Spurs team.

COYS, a win tonight would be wonderful. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2010)

one centre back as well isn't it?

and your reserve keeper!(although he is obviously class)


dave


----------



## chieftain (Sep 29, 2010)

kained&able said:


> one centre back as well isn't it?
> 
> and your reserve keeper!(although he is obviously class)
> 
> ...


 
Full back and centre backs are a delicate breed at Spurs.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2010)

BBC has Ledley in the squad. Poss back 5 bolded (by me):



> Tottenham squad: *Gomes*, Cudicini, *King, Hutton*, Bale, *Bassong*, *Corluka*, Jenas, Assou-Ekotto, Huddlestone, Lennon, Palacios, Kranjcar, Bentley, Van der Vaart, Dos Santos, Crouch, Keane, Pavyluchenko, Pletikosa.



Did anyone else see Corluka at centre back at the weekend . .  . God fucking help us. Anyway, another european night at the Lane . . fantastic !


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)

I know it's not a competition, but was he as bad as Jevans?


----------



## g force (Sep 29, 2010)

In short: yes.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)

Cor blimey, that's bad.


----------



## Corax (Sep 29, 2010)

That was rather good that was.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 29, 2010)

On behalf of the Norway Spurs firm: You're fucking welcome.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2010)

Flaming great CL result, sets us up nicely. I'm starting to love VDV, he's absolute class... even with a red card.

Bales the business, glad to see Gomez and King back in.

"There was a sense of occasion as Tottenham ended a wait dating back to the era of their famous manager Bill Nicholson by playing a home match in the proper stages of Europe's elite competition for the first time since April 1962." 

From: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9037933.stm

Well done Spurs. COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2010)

Love those nights at the Lane. Intimidating as fuck and worth a goal in any terms.

Live the dream lads, live the moment - we're only guaranteed two more nights of this at the Lane and one of those is against Inter. btw, you have to think, if we play like that against Inter, the score will be about the same, but the other way around. What we're doing is mental, beautiful and wonderful but mental.

Glad to see 'arry agrees on the Croatian Tractor - dropping him from the first choice eleven. Yep, thank you Norway in general and the 5th or 6th official in particular.

Glorious, glorious!


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2010)

how come the attendance was 3.5k under capacity? do they take out the first couple of rows of seats for advertising in champions league games?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2010)

They do seem to leave those rows empty. Maybe it is for advertising. Good turn out by Twente as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2010)

Stand by your beds:


> There could be further good news for Tottenham tonight when Haringey Council’s planning committee will consider the proposals for the new £400 million, 56,250 seat Northumberland Park project and if, as expected, it is given approval, it will then be passed on for consideration by the Mayor of London and Secretary of State


----------



## Corax (Sep 30, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Bales the business, glad to see Gomez and King back in.


 
Fucksake man.  I can forgive the missing apostrophe, but can you at least spell Gomes' name right?


----------



## tbaldwin (Sep 30, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Stand by your beds:



On London tonight news that Spurs are bidding for the Olympic staduim. A much cheaper option.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 30, 2010)

Nonsense.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 1, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Nonsense.


 
Maybe not.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9050558.stm

Makes economic sense not to saddle yourselfs with a 400million debt just when the economy's about to take a dive in property prices.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 1, 2010)

A "£400 million debt" that includes income from a supermarket,   hotel and assorted other propeties, though  I'm sure Daniel Levy will take your valuable advice on board.




> *Council welcome Spurs stadium plan*
> (UKPA) – 4 hours ago
> 
> Tottenham's new stadium plans *were approved by Haringey Council's planning committee on Thursday night*.
> ...


Sorted !


----------



## chieftain (Oct 1, 2010)

"Tottenham's new stadium plans were approved by Haringey Council's planning committee" 

Cracking stuff. Very exciting times at the mo.


----------



## tbaldwin (Oct 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> A "£400 million debt" that includes income from a supermarket,   hotel and assorted other propeties, though  I'm sure Daniel Levy will take your valuable advice on board.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted !



If you bothered to read even your own clubs recent history you would be a good deal more sceptical of football clubs who diversify away from football.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 2, 2010)

While no one here would think to question your unrivalled knowledge, you'll notice the view of the shareholders since the announcment.

Maybe they've even taken the time to read the Proposal?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 2, 2010)

I notice THudd's been promoted from 8th to 7th choice central defender for today 

I sense a few high balls into our box . .


----------



## Dandred (Oct 2, 2010)

As much as I absolutely hate Spurs I really admire the way they are playing recently.........

Maybe Harry would be good for England.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 2, 2010)

Again, much as I detest Spurs, I rather envy them fielding players such as Modric and Van de Vaart. Their natural home is a couple of miles S-S-Eastish.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2010)

Great result Vs Villa. COYS

Anyone else noticed the amount of sniding happening round here now that we're improved. The post above and this VDV thread smacks of bitterness: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/334854-Van-Der-Vaart?p=11113539#post11113539

Dont rise to it Yidos, keep calm and carry on.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think that this board was a hotbed of lillywhite love, not even in the dark days of Hoddle.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2010)

Perhaps not Maurice, but IMO the recent increase in bitterness is palpable


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2010)

I was taking the piss before it became cool!

You wont hold onto VDV next year.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I was taking the piss before it became cool!
> 
> You wont hold onto VDV next year.
> 
> dave


 
Whatever Dave, just like we cant hold on to Modric, Bale, Lennon etc. If VDV is a journeyman then so be it but he wont be going anywhere soon or on the cheap. He looks like he's enjoying playing for us.

Everyone is someone elses feeder club


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2010)

Fwiw VdV worries me. From that post-match interview I suspect arry isn't sure either. Mourinho is a good judge and VdV was £8 million at short notice for a reason - I think the reason is becoming clearer as the matches go by.

He's not a team player, he's a VdV player in a similar way Gerrard is - doesn't matter where you play him he'll go where he wants and his team mates either accept him as the focus of the team or the bad blood starts. Not arry's style at all. We were stupidly unbalanced in the first half on Saturday with VdV running into both Modric and Jenas all across the midfield and no cover for Hutton - effectively playing with 10 men. Very similar to England on the left in the World Cup.

It'll be interesting to see how arry manages him because it looks like a challenge Mourino dodged in the end.

Great player, dodgy influence.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 5, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw VdV worries me. From that post-match interview I suspect arry isn't sure either. Mourinho is a good judge and VdV was £8 million at short notice for a reason - I think the reason is becoming clearer as the matches go by.
> 
> He's not a team player, he's a VdV player in a similar way Gerrard is - doesn't matter where you play him he'll go where he wants and his team mates either accept him as the focus of the team or the bad blood starts. Not arry's style at all. We were stupidly unbalanced in the first half on Saturday with VdV running into both Modric and Jenas all across the midfield and no cover for Hutton - effectively playing with 10 men. Very similar to England on the left in the World Cup.
> 
> ...


 
Lets sell him to Man Utd sharpish


----------



## chieftain (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations Mr Bale: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_of_wales/9060367.stm


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Lets sell him to Man Utd sharpish


 
arry, of course, had no say in the deal. Levy thought it a bargain, did it and mentioned it to arry an hour before the window shut.

I suspect SAF would see VdV coming as well as arry would. Still, he focused Cantona so . . .


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Anyone else noticed the amount of sniding happening round here now that we're improved.



I'm doing less.   it's not as much fun as it used to be.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd rather stay at the Lane...

Quiet day for the sports writers then: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/05/tottenham-hotspur-olympic-stadium


----------



## kained&able (Oct 6, 2010)

no spurs fan i've talked too wants to move to the olympic stadium.

Levy is clearly just doing it to piss us off.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2010)

I refuse to believe any of those quotes from the senior managers at the "bid's" partners.  This is all just to put pressure on Boris.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2010)

Just your usual garbage media desperate to create a rivalry-based  narrative. 

Lunchtime BBC news said Tottenham cobbled the application for consideration together in the last 48 hours as a belt-and-braces approach.

Honestly, a leasehold non-football stadium in East London that needs £150 million of re-shaping after the Games - 'leasehold' being the operative word. After spending 5 years and £30 million developing plans at the Lane and buying surrounding freehold sites, and then finally getting planning approval? Right.

Leasehold. 'LOL'.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/oct/06/olympic-stadium-bid-running-track

"late and apparently frivolous"


----------



## chieftain (Oct 7, 2010)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/oct/06/olympic-stadium-bid-running-track
> 
> "late and apparently frivolous"


 
I must say I'm looking forward to the day when West Ham play in a half empty stadium with a running track. Perhaps they could phone their chants through to us in the away county/district/end


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2010)

in our plans running track isn't perminent so neh! 50k could be somewhat of a challenge though, that said we've capped outr season tciket numbers for the last few seasons so the current ground is clearly a bit too small.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Oct 7, 2010)

Perhaps you could rope in the Orient fans you'll be shitting on?

"If [Sullivan] is worried about Tottenham then he can only begin to have sleepless nights about the aggravation I'm going to give him if he moves on my doorstep.
"This is total hypocrisy on his part. This is a case of Tescos moving next to the little sweet shop on the corner. It means a death knell for Leyton Orient, the Football League's second-oldest club."

Barry Hearn: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9067109.stm


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Perhaps you could rope in the Orient fans you'll be shitting on?
> 
> "If [Sullivan] is worried about Tottenham then he can only begin to have sleepless nights about the aggravation I'm going to give him if he moves on my doorstep.
> "This is total hypocrisy on his part. This is a case of Tescos moving next to the little sweet shop on the corner. It means a death knell for Leyton Orient, the Football League's second-oldest club."
> ...



  Hearn's even more of a dick than Sullivan.  He needs to look at a map.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 8, 2010)

Just looking at VdVa a little more . . . I didn't know he grew up as a gypsy - on that basis you'd think he'd be more at home with the Goons - and is on £44,000 a week. That's more than half what Kieron Dyer is on.

It's a mental bargain if it works out. If.

Still can't get over the lunatic way he played after the yellow card in the  FC Twente game; Champions League, 2-1 up at home, 30 minutes to go and he's throwing himself at oponents until the ref has to  send him  off   . . . very, very uncool. The next game was no better either.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 15, 2010)

Its Fulham this weekend and it seems like ages since we last played. Which Spurs will turn up? Beautiful winners or Losers with the attention span of a newt?

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 15, 2010)

. . . with the distraction of a trip to the San Siro next Wednesday to contend with.

Looks like we may even have centre back available. It'll be the last installment of the VdV story for a little while as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2010)

> Tottenham: Gomes, Hutton, Gallas, King, Assou-Ekotto, Van der Vaart, Huddlestone, Modric, Bale, Sandro, Pavlyuchenko. Subs: Cudicini, Lennon, Jenas, Keane, Crouch, Bassong, Kranjcar.



Interesting - Sandros gets a start with Jenas on the bench and I have no idea if Palacious is injured . . .

Presumably VdV plays where the fuck he likes but is nominally second striker off Pav - curious as he did so well playing the second ball off Lurch.

Maybe arry is keeping a couple back with Inter in mind.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 18, 2010)

other than the was Gallas offside debate that was a lovely goal from Thud! Well done Spurs, great result.

Roll on Wednesday, I'm nervous already.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2010)

Inter on Wed, followed by Everton at home and Man Utd away - then Inter again.

Playing crazy football - we're going to get hammered soon. Beautiful though.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 19, 2010)

I think we're the big 7.30pm live on ITV1 in High Definition,  for 2 1/2 hours, play that Champions League aria, live and direct from the San Siro here in Milan game, aren't we?


----------



## mattie (Oct 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I think we're the big 7.30pm live on ITV1 in High Definition,  for 2 1/2 hours, *play that Champions League aria*, live and direct from the San Siro here in Milan game, aren't we?



I thought you were more of an 'alive and kicking' sort of bloke LC.

Christ, Peter Crouch and Luka Modric in HD.  I'll need a few drinks down the pub for that.


----------



## deadringer (Oct 19, 2010)

mattie said:


> I thought you were more of an 'alive and kicking' sort of bloke LC.
> 
> Christ, Peter Crouch and Luka Modric in HD.  I'll need a few drinks down the pub for that.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2010)

mattie said:


> I thought you were more of an 'alive and kicking' sort of bloke LC.


I wouldn't mind kicking Jim Kerr a bit.

Haven't you been on the missing list?  Therapy, I presume. 

Good to see you back.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2010)

Samuel Eto'o and co vs. Bassong and the goon. God help us.


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Haven't you been on the missing list?  Therapy, I presume.
> 
> Good to see you back.



Credit where it's due.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Samuel Eto'o and co vs. Bassong and the goon. God help us.


 
I think God has forsaken you.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2010)

Bit bloody quiet in here?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2010)

Fingers said:


> Bit bloody quiet in here?


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2010)

L.O.L.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2010)

What's the highest score in a Champion's League match? Has anyone got double figures yet? This could be a record breaker. Redknapp for England manager.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 20, 2010)

Serves that twat redknapp right for having a go at Benitez. Who's laughing now 'arry?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2010)

If the tabloids don't execute Redknapp tomorrow and kick him out of top flight football I will lose faith in something. Apples. I will lose faith in apples.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Biffo (Oct 20, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> What's the highest score in a Champion's League match? Has anyone got double figures yet? This could be a record breaker. Redknapp for England manager.


 
Don't think Liverpool 8 v 0 Besiktas in 2007 has been beaten. That will never happen tonight though because Benitez is not a good manager.... like Roy Hodgson.


----------



## xes (Oct 20, 2010)

This isn't going very well, is it? 

Don't worry lads, this one's got 4-6 written all over it!!


----------



## badlands (Oct 20, 2010)

Gareth Bale (bluebird) vs Inter


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2010)

badlands said:


> Gareth Bale (bluebird) vs Inter


 
What a hat trick. Fucking amazing.


----------



## xes (Oct 20, 2010)

Legendary stuff! 

fuck it, fiinal whistle.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 20, 2010)

Bale =


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2010)

*BALED OUT*

But, you still lost.

I like Inter for having the coolest kit in Europe.


----------



## deadringer (Oct 20, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> *BALED OUT*
> 
> But, you still lost.
> 
> I like Inter for having the coolest kit in Europe.




but you still lost? what did you expect?!!! not too bad a result all things considered


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 20, 2010)

badlands said:


> Gareth Bale (bluebird) vs Inter


 
There was more to like about the second half than just Bale. I even warmed to Jenas.


----------



## badlands (Oct 20, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> There was more to like about the second half than just Bale. I even warmed to Jenas.



I did say it after Bale's first goal

he seemed to be the only one playing with hwyl


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 21, 2010)

deadringer said:


> but you still lost? what did you expect?!!! not too bad a result all things considered


 
Losing is never a good result. 

Inter looked shite in the second half, no bite. Typical Rafa implosion.


----------



## g force (Oct 21, 2010)

Or maybe at 4-0 up they just lost concentration?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 21, 2010)

Jesus wept. I never expected to win but at 4-0 down I was very dissapointed. 

I left at half time to play five-a-side. Thank goodness for the come back and a massive thank you to Garreth Bale. 

What's with the bluebird thing, he never played for Cardiff?

Different game at the Lane in 2 weeks time though.

COYS


----------



## chieftain (Oct 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Serves that twat redknapp right for having a go at Benitez. Who's laughing now 'arry?


 
Garreth Bales laughing, 'arrys just smirking again!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 21, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Losing is never a good result.
> 
> Inter looked shite in the second half, no bite. Typical Rafa implosion.


 


g force said:


> Or maybe at 4-0 up they just lost concentration?



Well it may be not as endemic as I stated, but if they lose concentration at Shit Fart Lane, they will be mullered.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 21, 2010)

Three goals at the San Siro when you're 4-0 down in your CL debut season is a bitter sweet result. 

We showed them to much respect and were rattled by them from the off. That said it wont happen again and they have already learned from it (cue the 2nd half).

We lost but can take many positives from it and we can beat them at the Lane if we concentrate, are consistent in our approach and play as well as we know we can with VDV and hopefully a first choice central defence pairing.

COYS


----------



## Le Shark (Oct 21, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Three goals at the San Siro when you're 4-0 down in your CL debut season is a bitter sweet result.
> 
> *We showed them to much respect and were rattled by them from the off.* That said it wont happen again and they have already learned from it (cue the 2nd half).
> 
> ...



Totally agree - lack of CL experience is what you were suffering from!!

Great goals by Bale though!!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 21, 2010)

LOLicopter: we’re playing the Champions League winners, away from home, they’ve got some bloke called Eto’o, our replacement keeper looks annoyed to be woken up, we’re losing 4-0, down to ten men  . .  and there’s still 60 minutes left on the clock. What could possibly go wrong 

Never mind the sending off, it ended as a contest in the dressing rooms before kick off. So many players lost it there’s no point in even thinking about tactics or individuals – kids, learning curve, etc.

Interesting that the Tottenham defence was still intact (though obviously coming under more pressure than it would with 11 players) and looked like a Div 3 side playing at WHL in the Carling Cup.  All defensive options – Woodgate maybe excluded, possibly Dawson – are perhaps mid table Premiership quality now, that’s about 12 defenders. Obviously a bit diff going forward.

It’s not like we haven’t tried endlessly to find full backs and central defenders but it just hasn’t worked like it has for midfielders.

Anyway, the good news is we can pretend it meant nothing after the first 8 minutes and treat the evening as a lesson. Only Inter at home next time . . .


----------



## deadringer (Oct 21, 2010)

also last season we had virtually no european football, to go from that to being thrust into the champions league knowning that a large percentage of football fans are waiting for us to fail, playing in the san siro? fuck that no wonder their nervous. same as the 1st leg against the young boys. remember this is a learning curve, an exercise into the unknown. i doubt there is one spurs fan who thinks we have the remotest chance of winning the thing, if we get out of the group stage its an achievement. 

i was trying to find arsenals champions league record, how they did in the 1st years in the competition, when they were playing at wembley, but drew a blank. anyone have any ideas? i seem to remember them struggling at wembley, possibly the reason why the moved back to highbury?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 21, 2010)

deadringer said:


> last season we had *virtually* no european football, ?



Did I miss a sneaky kickabout?


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 21, 2010)

deadringer said:


> i was trying to find arsenals champions league record, how they did in the 1st years in the competition, when they were playing at wembley, but drew a blank. anyone have any ideas? i seem to remember them struggling at wembley, possibly the reason why the moved back to highbury?


 


We did very badly, party due to the fact that just about every player in the world wanted to play at Wembly and would go that extra bit there. Very tough match's. Plus it was a much bigger pitch then Highbury so our normal Home match play was disrupted. On pure footballing grounds it was an utter disaster. 

Another reason for playing our home games there was to test the viably of building a new ground in terms of ticket sales. The thinking was that if we sold out a 80,000 seater stadium a few times then the support was there to fill a 60,000 seater ground, which proved to be the case.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 21, 2010)

deadringer said:


> also last season we had virtually no european football, to go from that to being thrust into the champions league knowning that a large percentage of football fans are waiting for us to fail, playing in the san siro? fuck that no wonder their nervous. same as the 1st leg against the young boys. remember this is a learning curve, an exercise into the unknown. i doubt there is one spurs fan who thinks we have the remotest chance of winning the thing, if we get out of the group stage its an achievement.
> 
> i was trying to find arsenals champions league record, how they did in the 1st years in the competition, when they were playing at wembley, but drew a blank. anyone have any ideas? i seem to remember them struggling at wembley, possibly the reason why the moved back to highbury?


 
I'm pretty sure inter beat the goons 3-1 in their first CL season


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 21, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I'm pretty sure inter beat the goons 3-1 in their first CL season


 
It was 3-0 to Inter a Highbury 2003, so not one of our first. At the San Siro we beat them 5-1 in the same group stage.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2010)

Had they already qualified by then?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2010)

Alert: 12.45 kick orf tomorrow chaps.

It struck me that a San Siro hangover might be exactly the circs  VdV could be at his most useful in;  grap the scruff if it needs and give the team and fans a boot up the arse. 

Everton looked hungry on the MotD highlights, will Tottenham ever keep a clean sheet again . . .


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Had they already qualified by then?



Yup we've qualified for 14 years in a row....And  we reached the final (if that helps)

CUNT


----------



## Maggot (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone wondering why Palacios was back in the team yesterday?  It's thanks to his mum, who told Harry to put him in. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/22/wilson-palacios-harry-redknapp






iROBOT said:


> Yup we've qualified for 14 years in a row....And  we reached the final (if that helps)
> 
> CUNT


 He meant 'had Inter already qualified?'


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Anyone wondering why Palacios was back in the team yesterday?  It's thanks to his mum, who told Harry to put him in.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...st a gratuitous excuse for calling LC a cunt.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 25, 2010)

Listened to the Toffee men game on the radio and we sounded pretty good. Saw it on MOTD and we looked Ok. Could have done with the win really.

Got to win those home games. Nothing else to report.


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2010)

This season's going to be tight.  I expect Chelski to walk away with the title, but after that it could be in any order from:

Arsen*l, Man City, Man U, Spurs
(Alphabetical order)


But whatever happens, I'd like to invite our friends at Arsen*l to join us in laughing at the scouse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2010)

Corax said:


> But whatever happens, I'd like to invite our friends at Arsen*l to join us in laughing at the scouse.


 i think fans of 91 league teams will be laughing at the scousers.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 25, 2010)

Corax said:


> This season's going to be tight.  I expect Chelski to walk away with the title, but after that it could be in any order from:
> 
> Arsen*l, Man City, Man U, Spurs
> (Alphabetical order)
> ...







Pickman's model said:


> i think fans of 91 league teams will be laughing at the scousers.


 
Yup, I remember the derision that we Gooners have got from them on these here boards over the years, so no tears shed for their plight.

And (for the record) apologies for calling LC a cunt. Now that you're half decent I'm happy your doing North London proud....


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2010)

I see we've signed a defender on a pre-contract deal for £1.5 mill - BBC hasn't yet worked out where he plays at the back:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9032478.stm


----------



## chieftain (Oct 26, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I see we've signed a defender on a pre-contract deal for £1.5 mill - BBC hasn't yet worked out where he plays at the back:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9032478.stm


 

Great, now for a skillful striker.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Great, now for a skillful striker.



Is Crouch not doing the business?

Without wishing to sound like Ron Manager, he's got a great touch for a big man.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 26, 2010)

mattie said:


> Is Crouch not doing the business?
> 
> Without wishing to sound like Ron Manager, he's got a great touch for a big man.


 
I like Crouchie, I like Pav and I like Defoe but I would love another Lineker, Klinsmann, Greaves, Allen or Berbatovesque striker


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I like Crouchie, I like Pav and I like Defoe but I would love another Berbatovesque striker



Wouldn't we all?  Although I would think a less selfish Defoe would add more.

You'e got to fix the centre-half problem first.  Sad to say Woodgate looks ruined, tragic as I'd have in the England team in front of Terry in a shot.  Not sure the South African lad has the necessary experience.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never known a player as discriminated against as Crouch; he looks odd so he can't be that good.

Player of the year last year for me, and just so vital. Would love to know his percent of successful lay offs, headed or otherwise - fantastic ball retention for the team. Gets us in the box, in possession, from anywhere up to 60 yards in one ball.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 26, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I've never known a player as discriminated against as Crouch; he looks odd so he can't be that good.
> 
> Player of the year last year for me, and just so vital. Would love to know his percent of successful lay offs, headed or otherwise - fantastic ball retention for the team. Gets us in the box, in possession, from anywhere up to 60 yards in one ball.


 
Couldnt agree more with you about Crouch and I'm not and never have knocked him but...

Imagine a Klinsmann playing in front of our fantastic midfielders, it would be a goalfest I tells ya!


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2010)

mattie said:


> Wouldn't we all?  Although I would think a less selfish Defoe would add more.
> 
> You'e got to fix the centre-half problem first.  Sad to say Woodgate looks ruined, tragic as I'd have in the England team in front of Terry in a shot.  Not sure the South African lad has the necessary experience.


There's no long term problem at CB.  Dawson has a very good record with injuries, but unfortunately he's crocked for a bit.  I know some fans at other clubs don't rate him, but I think they're basing that on out-of-date assessments.  He was an ever-present in a team with a very good defensive record last season, and ended up being voted player of the year.  That wouldn't have happened if he was shit.

With him fit again, we have King every other game, plus Dawson, Bassong and Kaboul.  Bassong's been dodgy this season but he was looking good last year, and he's had very little game time recently.  He played bugger all of pre-season which can't have helped.  He'll find his form again though I have no doubt.

Kaboul has looked shaky on his positioning in the past, but appears to have rectified it and is putting in some great performances at CB.  He was probably our best player against Everton.

So, with those three we have 3 young, strong, athletic CBs who should make those positions very solid for several years.  We miss Dawson because the one thing Kaboul and Bassong lack is experience, and we rely on Daws to 'marshal' the defence when King's out.

Gallas was only bought as a back-up option, not a first choice player.  Good thing we did though as at one point we had injuries to King, Dawson, Kaboul, and of course Woodgate.  If we didn't have Gallas we'd only have had Bassong left as a fit CB.

Also worth noting that Caulker is getting rave reviews on loan at Bristol.  The fans on their forums have been speculating that he could be a future England player.  Time will tell, but if he makes it we may find we have 4 quality young CBs.

We need a bloody striker though.

Crouch should be an impact sub.  Pointy, flappy Robbie Keane is past it and needs to be melted down for glue.  Pav's got a cracking shot on him but sod all else and goes missing for the majority of the 90 minutes.  Defoe's great when he's great, but he blows hot and cold like no one else, and anyway he's injured at the mo.  Pav and Crouch are both exceptionally lightweight, and Defoe's a midget.  All of them are a bit one-dimensional.  We need a big, strong, quick, skillfull centre-forward who's got a good all-round game.

We're rumoured to be interested in Romelo Lukaku, but with Real, Ars*nal and Chelsea all in for him I don't rate our chances much!

At the very least we should be sticking Harry Kane in for 15 minutes here and there.  He's a star in the making and to be quite honest, he can't do any worse than the 'senior' strikers have done recently.


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2010)

Corax said:


> There's no long term problem at CB.  Dawson has a very good record with injuries, but unfortunately he's crocked for a bit.  I know some fans at other clubs don't rate him, but I think they're basing that on out-of-date assessments.  He was an ever-present in a team with a very good defensive record last season, and ended up being voted player of the year.  That wouldn't have happened if he was shit.
> 
> With him fit again, we have King every other game, plus Dawson, Bassong and Kaboul.  Bassong's been dodgy this season but he was looking good last year, and he's had very little game time recently.  He played bugger all of pre-season which can't have helped.  He'll find his form again though I have no doubt.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean by out-of-date - has he transformed into Beckenbauer whilst I wasn't looking?

There is no way Dawson is good enough for a team with any aspirations in Europe.  He's just not.  King, definitely, Woodgate comfortably, Bassong perhaps eventually, Kaboul not really.  Korluka, Christ no, although to be fair he's not a centre-half.  

West Ham have got Jordan Spence coming through at centre-half, who's captained England at U17 and U18, but it's best to count them when they're in, not when they're potential, especially at centre-half.  Note James Tomkins, he'll have a very good career in time but he's in no way established - and this in a team not blessed at CB - despite playing in every England age group from U15 to U21.

I know from many years at West Ham that fan awards are given 90% perspiration, 10% inspiration.  West Ham have voted Steve Potts player of the year twice, mainly because he shut up and got on with it.

Spuds have an outstanding midfield (Thud, Modric, Van der Vaart,  Bale, Lennon, not to mention Bentley, Kranjkar and Palacios) and very, very good strikers in Crouch, Defoe and the Russian whose name I won't try to spell.  They have three proven and talented centre-halves, two of whom are sadly in long-term poor physical shape and the third is Gallas.  This needs fixing, and is more of a priority than replacing the established international footballers up front.  I've not mentioned Robbie Keane as I'm really not sure where the wheels fell off but something ain't right with him.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 29, 2010)

For those not aware, it's 5.30pm tomorrow.

It'll be interesting to see if SAF puts G.Neville on G.Bale tomorrow; he'll need a Samuri sword if he does. Still won't get booked though.

So who starts, Palacious or Sando - has to be Palacious doesn't it? God only knows what the central defensive pairing is this time. VdV isn't frightened of a big stage . . .


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> For those not aware, it's 5.30pm tomorrow.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if SAF puts G.Neville on G.Bale tomorrow; he'll need a Samuri sword if he does. Still won't get booked though.
> 
> So who starts, Palacious or Sando - has to be Palacious doesn't it? God only knows what the central defensive pairing is this time. VdV isn't frightened of a big stage . . .


 
This has the makings of a very good match for the neutral.  Think Spuds will struggle in defence, but they'll be a handful in attack themselves.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 29, 2010)

We'll fucking lose and if its not obviously our fault it'll be down to Man 'fucking' Utd and there outrageous influence over the FA, refs, the price of fish etc...

I'd get Bale, Modders, VDV and Thud out of Manchester/Old Trafford as quick as a flash after the game if I was 'arry..

Anyway COYS.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 29, 2010)

Van der Fart to score.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2010)

No Bale. 

I think it makes sense to keep him fresh for Inter tbf.

(Edit - dunno what happened there.  Team news said no Bale, and then he was published in the listing)

01 Gomes
02 Hutton
03 Bale
04 Kaboul
13 Gallas
32 Assou-Ekotto
07 Lennon
08 Jenas
11 Van der Vaart
14 Modric
10 Keane

Jenas has looked a decent player again this season.  Let's see if he can dominate the middle of the park today.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2010)

WTF.  Clattenburg is a fucking twat.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 30, 2010)

Corax said:


> WTF.  Clattenburg is a fucking twat.


 
gomes is a bigger one


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

chieftain said:


> We'll fucking lose and if its not obviously our fault it'll be down to Man 'fucking' Utd and there outrageous influence over the FA, refs, the price of fish etc...


 
yep


----------



## chieftain (Nov 1, 2010)

chieftain said:


> We'll fucking lose and if its not obviously our fault it'll be down to Man 'fucking' Utd and there outrageous influence over the FA, refs, the price of fish etc...
> 
> I'd get Bale, Modders, VDV and Thud out of Manchester/Old Trafford as quick as a flash after the game if I was 'arry..
> 
> Anyway COYS.


 
As I was saying. Fucking Manchester twats


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2010)

Gomes is the twat as best I could see. Play to the whistle - how hard is it.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Gomes is the twat as best I could see. Play to the whistle - how hard is it.


 
I can understand his confusion, the hand ball was so blatent.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2010)

'confused' might be his middle name.


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I can understand his confusion, the hand ball was so blatent.


 
if the ref had given it, he would have heard a whistle and seen the ref booking nani. as neither of these things happened, i have no idea where his confusion came from. you were shit and deserved to lose anyway, so i don't know why you're complaining.


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish we'd go back to solid mid-table mediocrity.  All this _hope_ and _possibility_ is killing me.


----------



## mattie (Nov 2, 2010)

Some good news on the horizon:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9145368.stm

Thank you Nani and Clattenberg, thank you.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

Who will shout "fuck" live on Sky now?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2010)

It has belatedly struck me that playing this lot twice before the other teams in the group is a considerable disadvantage; as Mr ROBOT told us, they don't care if the lose at home once they've actually qualified - which obviously means it'll be easier for Twente and Bremen to pick up points.

As seems to be the way with us and this tournament, I imagine we'll go at least 3 down before staging something of a come back.

Hopeless guess: at least 6 goals but we'll lose by at least 2 clear.


----------



## xes (Nov 2, 2010)

fucking COYS (please)


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2010)

Whoohoooooo, great start with VDVart! 1-0 COYS my knees are knocking!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 2, 2010)

Stream plz?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 2, 2010)

never mind that, 2-0! Get in!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

Great game that, best newcastle performance since 96.


----------



## xes (Nov 2, 2010)

Cracking game


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Great game that, best newcastle performance since 96.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2010)

Well done Spurs!


----------



## Chuff (Nov 2, 2010)

bloody decent effort


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2010)

The BBC was in danger of running out of superlatives when describing Bale's performance.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9145936.stm


----------



## chieftain (Nov 3, 2010)

Whey hey beat the champions to go top of our group. Allow us this moment... Whooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooo xxx COYS


----------



## chieftain (Nov 3, 2010)

"Taxi For Maicon"

Big Jamie and scruffy Paul said the atmosphere at the Lane was out of this world and so did young Bale! Fantastic!

I'm so chuffed, its brilliant

COYS


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2010)

Did Rafa have much to say after?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2010)

Well done chaps, excellent game of football.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 3, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Did Rafa have much to say after?



That he might consider giving Bale a job


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2010)

It's all very well, but let's not get too carried away until we've tested ourselves against the top teams.

Oh, wait.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 3, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> That he might consider giving Bale a job


 
Sounds like a few posters on the other thread happily would too.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> That he might consider giving Bale a job


 
Well, he is *the* master of excellent, productive transfer policies, after all...

[/sleaterkinney]


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2010)

I mourn the passing of a rival.

We'll have to focus on Fulham now.  Fucking Fulham.  Really up themselves they are.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2010)

Magnificent, beautiful, mature even (where did that come from!) but overall just exhilarating as hell. Have no idea what Benitez thought he was doing but full credit for coming to play. Can't think Bale will get that much room and time very often from now on. 

Anyway, fuck Wenger and his pretty passing but don't touch foreign bollocks: just attack like dervishers and fight like fuck.

Jesus, what was WHL like!

So the dream now is the goons home and away in the last 8 - can you imagine


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Magnificent, beautiful, mature even (where did that come from!) but overall just exhilarating as hell. Have no idea what Benitez thought he was doing but full credit for coming to play. Can't think Bale will get that much room and time very often from now on.


 
All the more space for Modric, VDV and Lennon then...


----------



## chieftain (Nov 3, 2010)

Woot Woot, top of the world!

An Italian view of the game:


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 3, 2010)

DVD out yet?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 3, 2010)

This week gets better and better. Thank you Shaktar!!


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2010)

chieftain said:


> This week gets better and better. Thank you Shaktar!!


 
I presume that week includes Nanis goal?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 4, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> DVD out yet?


 
I think VDV's hamstring isn't as bad as first thought... Oh no thats VDV!!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I presume that week includes Nanis goal?


 
That was last week fella


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the most uplifting read for Tottenham fans I can remember seeing:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/03/tottenham-hotspur-championsleague

How old was that midfield - I thought 23 on average?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 4, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> This is the most uplifting read for Tottenham fans I can remember seeing:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/03/tottenham-hotspur-championsleague
> 
> How old was that midfield - I thought 23 on average?



Lovely to read, some other clubs fans love to endlessly talk up their young prospects. Ours seem to be letting their game do the talking. 

COYS


----------



## Corax (Nov 4, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> This is the most uplifting read for Tottenham fans I can remember seeing:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/03/tottenham-hotspur-championsleague
> 
> How old was that midfield - I thought 23 on average?


 
I really hope what that article says about the squad members that aren't getting game time is true.  We've some fantastic players on the bench, Niko Kranjkar among them, and I'd hate to see them go elsewhere.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep, all very encouraging.

12.45 kick orf this week - can't remeber the last time we had a 3.00pm Saturday game. Had a look and we only have two between whenever it was  and Christmas. The 5th or 6th live game in 3 weeks.

Bolton: Very interesting to see the response after everything that happened.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 5, 2010)

RvdV is out, Lennon doubtful for tomorrow.   Kranjcar should play right mid, plus either a 2nd forward (Pav?) coming in or an extra midfielder (Jenas, Palacios, Sandro?) with Modric moving forward.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2010)

Blimey even Arsenes joined the Bale love in, all be it slightly underhandedly!

Note the red Wales shirt in the picture they choose to use!! snide wankers

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-ar...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+arsenal-news+(News+Feed)


----------



## Corax (Nov 5, 2010)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> RvdV is out, Lennon doubtful for tomorrow.   Kranjcar should play right mid, plus either a 2nd forward (Pav?) coming in or an extra midfielder (Jenas, Palacios, Sandro?) with Modric moving forward.


 
Much as I love him, Niko's always been poor on the right.  Is Bentley still injured?  He could actually combine with Hutton quite well, allowing the scot to rampage forward more than he can (or should do) with Azza playing there.


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## DRINK? (Nov 6, 2010)

that is a great strike....good game, spurs are poor at the back are they not


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

Best newcastle performance since 96.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like it's Bolton Top 4 rather than Spurs.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 6, 2010)

God Bale has been shit in PL since I bought him for my fantasy team. If Orrible Arry wants me to sell him I'm open to offers. DM me Arry.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 7, 2010)

Harry for Ingurland.

Etc, etc.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 8, 2010)

Another match that makes Benitiez's approach to Bale ever more baffling.

As previously, this is the biggest challenage of arry's career; how to maintain consistency among a group for whom the CL means so much more and is their first/only opportunity . . . hugely interesting to see someone of 'arry's ability  out of his comfort zone and challenged like this.

We have a mid table defence - who knew!!1!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 8, 2010)

Is that right that our local clogging rivals now have 4 Prem red cards and one other so far this season?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done to Bolton. Needed at least a draw up there.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Is that right that our local clogging rivals now have 4 Prem red cards and one other so far this season?


 
Are you beating them at _something_, L_C?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 10, 2010)

Another draw, gutted. Whats with the boo boys... Fucking tossers

COYS


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounded a bad tackle by Cattermole on Modric, does he never learn?


----------



## Corax (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm confident that we're on course to achieve a unique double this season.

That's right.  We're gonna be the first team ever to win the Champions League and get relegated in the same season.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 11, 2010)

we're in the money: http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...record-revenues-thanks-to-top-four-finish.do?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 11, 2010)

mattie said:


> Sounded a bad tackle by Cattermole on Modric, does he never learn?


 
Yep it was bad: http://www.sunderlandecho.com/sport...slams_sunderland_captain_cattermole_1_2751003

Cattermole is a twat


----------



## chieftain (Nov 11, 2010)

Corax said:


> I'm confident that we're on course to achieve a unique double this season.
> 
> That's right.  We're gonna be the first team ever to win the Champions League and get relegated in the same season.


 
That sounds like a mid table 'law of averages' finish to me!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2010)

c'mon 'arry, if you're a top 4 manager you need to play in and qualify for the CL in the same season.

Interesting to note;  when finishing 4th and 5th in the Prem, on both occasions it was in seasons where we hadn't played in the UEFA Cup.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 12, 2010)

chieftain said:


> we're in the money: http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...record-revenues-thanks-to-top-four-finish.do?


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11733227

Or not, as it were.



> Tottenham Hotspur has reported a pre-tax loss for the financial year of £6.5m despite record revenue, partly due to a loss on player trading.
> 
> The north London club spent £37.8m on players, including Peter Crouch and Sebastien Bassong, in the financial year to June.
> 
> Player sales fell short of that sum, with £24.6m raised by selling players such as Darren Bent and Didier Zakora.



Harry needs his buys


----------



## chieftain (Nov 15, 2010)

great result vs Blackburn, looking real good


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 15, 2010)

Good, but no CL game either side of it . . .

The fitxure list looks interesting:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/fixtures/default.stm


----------



## chieftain (Nov 15, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The fitxure list looks interesting:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/fixtures/default.stm


 
OUCH, that's going to hurt!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2010)

No respite until you play the Cottagers on NYD then! Looks like a make or break month for you lot.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 16, 2010)

tbh, we've had it so easy so far in the Prem and failed to get close to a 2 points a game average. Miserable return. Not going to get any prettier this season. Got to enjoy the CL run, not least because it's coming at an unpleasant price.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

this interview with vdv made me laugh http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ry-Redknapp-is-better-than-Jose-Mourinho.html



> "There are no long and boring speeches about tactics, like I was used to at Real Madrid. There is a clipboard in our dressing room but Harry doesn't write anything on it!"





> "The Dutch Master, who has hit seven goals already this season, says training at Tottenham is equally low-key. He added: 'It's not that we do nothing - but it's close to that.'"


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2010)

That probably speaks to the number of games played in England - 2 cups, plus Europe, plus 38 Prem games; if you get a seven day break the players actually need a rest not more work.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 19, 2010)

I love and paradoxically hate NLD's

COYS.


----------



## mattie (Nov 20, 2010)

Bless.  Poor Daniel.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9212422.stm

I wasn't aware Arsenal got public money for their move though.  Lady Bracewell-Smith using those diplomatic skills well.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Route one or what. Gomes, what were you doing lad?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh dear.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2010)

Gareth Bale will save them...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

What will Harry "I don't see why Spurs can't be champions" Redknapp have to say after this?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> What will Harry "I don't see why Spurs can't be champions" Redknapp have to say after this?


 
he said that?? hahahaha


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/19/tottenham-champions-claim-harry-redknapp


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

d'oh@harry


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

"There is a clipboard in our dressing room but Harry doesn't write anything on it!"


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 20, 2010)

future england manager, with that level of delusion


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

"The Dutch Master, who has hit seven goals already this season, says training at Tottenham is equally low-key. He added: 'It's not that we do nothing - but it's close to that.'"

you can tell


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

TBH Spurs look clueless atm.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 20, 2010)

how crap is Aaron Lennon these days?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

Should've been 3-0 then.

Kinda hoping this ends 5-1 arsenal for some reason.........


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> TBH Spurs look clueless atm.


 
Yeah. How long did they just let Fabregas hold the ball in midfield, then? They don't look interested...


----------



## xes (Nov 20, 2010)

*sighs*


----------



## IC3D (Nov 20, 2010)

*shrugs*


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

*laughs*


----------



## IC3D (Nov 20, 2010)

These Dutch commentators sound like VDV fans


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

*facepalms*


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2010)

Magic Gareth Bale...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

Well well well. Looks like 5-1 then.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Great start from Spurs, right back in it


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2010)

Good game this


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2010)

Fucking hell...


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2010)

Going to be an epic last 20 mins


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

Hah. RS, what are they doing? Chamakh totally switched off, Fabregas wtf was he doing on that free kick?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Fab stuff "Fab" COYS


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

I have to go out now... Gutted


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

i can hear the DVDs being printed now...


----------



## xes (Nov 20, 2010)

is that in the arsenal shop, titled, "how to throw away a 2 goal lead" ?


----------



## xes (Nov 20, 2010)

2-3!!!


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 20, 2010)

2-3!

(too late)


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

Class delivery and header that.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2010)

cracking game... worried all the others today will seem boring now.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2010)

xes said:


> is that in the arsenal shop, titled, "how to throw away a 2 goal lead" ?


 
Actually, I think United already did that one... 

Amazing game.

Different Spurs side in the 2nd half. Almost like a different Arsenal, too.


----------



## xes (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah, spurs have only been able to play 1 half of a game for a while.


----------



## xes (Nov 20, 2010)

5 minutes added? Where'd that come from?


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

this is going to be a DVD best sellerr


----------



## xes (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah, all the arsenal fans will need to know how to drop that 2 goal lead


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

5 mins stoppage time seems abit much for this match.


----------



## xes (Nov 20, 2010)

fucking yid army  

Fuck you arsenal


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, that's nice.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> this is going to be a DVD best sellerr


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Get in there you absolute beauties. Well done Spurs, well played, well battled and fucking well won!!!!

COME ON YOU SPURS


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2010)

Great second half to watch in a 50/50 pub. Choice comments in this thread during the first half as well.

Well, tactics-wise, that sorts out who's the boss of who. God, I'd love us both to make the quarter-Finals of the CL - home and away against this crass, cynical, ungracious shower of shit.

(((Aaron Ramsey)))


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2010)

by the way, loving the new anarchist spurs kit 






coyyysssss


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

My Dad, me & mini chief are all loving the win today, well as chuffed as we were last season!! Becoming more regular again this winning the NLD which is a welcome change. COYS


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

You did see that then did you Arsene lad !


----------



## passenger (Nov 20, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> future england manager, with that level of delusion


----------



## Corax (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 20, 2010)

That's not the bear I associate with Wenger.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Great game from agent Gallas!!!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2010)

..


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

where you get that? my friend made it


----------



## terrynutkin (Nov 21, 2010)

Copyright Terry Nutkin 2010.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing to say. Still at the hugging strangers stage.

Oh, Bremen at home on Wed, no idea yet if it's a TV game; anyone know?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Nothing to say. Still at the hugging strangers stage.
> 
> Oh, Bremen at home on Wed, no idea yet if it's a TV game; anyone know?


 
Yep: Sky Sports 2 (19:30-22:00)

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheers. I see the terrestrial ITV game is Rangers vs. Man Utd. Entertainment isn't the priority still.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2010)

Apparently, a win tonight and we're back for the last 16 in Feb - 7.45 kick orf at the Lane. Stand by your beds!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Apparently, a win tonight and we're back for the last 16 in Feb - 7.45 kick orf at the Lane. Stand by your beds!


 
by the end of the season you'll be in the last sixteen  the last 16 in the premiership


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2010)

You either need to change or augment your medication, feller.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You either need to change or augment your medication, feller.


 
i don't think so. i don't support north london's lasagne boys.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Apparently, a win tonight and we're back for the last 16 in Feb - 7.45 kick orf at the Lane. Stand by your beds!


 
Will you be able to cope without Magic Gareth Bale AND Van Der Vaart?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Entertainment isn't the priority still.


 
Yeah, it's entertaining to see Spurs concede so many goals


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2010)

Turns out a  philosophy of 'we'll try and score more than they will' isn't too shabby.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, it's entertaining to see Spurs concede so many goals


 
yeh. and without ian walker too


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Turns out a  philosophy of 'we'll try and score more than they will' isn't too shabby.


 
Worked out alright for Keegan's Newcastle...

Also, saves on planning and tactics and so on.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. and without ian walker too


 
Pickman's model, the complete fucking twat


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 24, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Pickman's model, the complete fucking twat


 
Spurs fans: not precious _at all_...


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Spurs fans: not precious _at all_...


 
Oh it not a Spurs related thing, IMO Pickman really is a wankstain, have a good read of his posts in other threads...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been reading his posts for years.

I'm not saying I share you view, but even if I did, doesn't mean that one wasn't funny.


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2010)

Big 'match' on Thursday.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6524758,00.html

Slippery sod, he'll no doubt duck this one as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope to God they don't drop the charges but, yep, chances are the high-powered lawyers will find a way.


----------



## xes (Nov 24, 2010)

Good start


----------



## Balbi (Nov 24, 2010)

Portsmouth F.C would like some thanks for turning Kaboul into that quality player he is, and our manager, coaching staff, strike force....


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2010)

Good result for Liverpool then!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2010)

Great stuff Spurs, very proud of you.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, excellent. Most curious how everyone - crowd and players - just took the fixture in their stride. As if qualifying for the last 16 isn't the biggest achievement for  . . . a very long time. Very mature, and reassuring given the injuries. Very nice to see Aaron Lennon on such good form, and even Palacious it seems.

So, now we want to finish top of the group in order to get an easier game, and which brings the possibility of meeting that shower of shit down the road a little nearer - assuming they make the last 16 of course.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 25, 2010)

Sadly we can't get the bye that is drawing Arsenal, not until after the next round anyway and they're getting dumped out long before them.  Country protection in the round of 16 iirc.

I vote we win the group, draw Copenhagen or Marseilles (not AC Milan ta) and we'll take it from there.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2010)

Sure, the same nation rule applies for the last 16, they may not make it that far though.


The rather interesting news is that . . . . the mayor has approved the new stadium 



> the £450m redevelopment of White Hart Lane will go ahead unless the government decides to intervene.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9228658.stm


A result vs. Liverpool on Sunday and it's not been a bad 8 days.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2010)

Any news on twitchie and the old beak?

I reckon he'll come out of it getting knighted, the teflon bag of spanners.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2010)

Not in the mainstream media - I don't look at the fan messabge boards anymore.

Given the hearing was due yesterday I suppose it might have become a Carter Ruck job.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 29, 2010)

nice to beat the scouse!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 29, 2010)

what was that purple thing on Bale's leg yesterday? (Liverpool game) Anyone see that?

*Great to see Lennon get a goal - Lennon still my favourite Spurs player

** No more pens for Defoe i think...


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2010)

ska invita said:


> what was that purple thing on Bale's leg yesterday? (Liverpool game) Anyone see that?
> 
> *Great to see Lennon get a goal - Lennon still my favourite Spurs player
> 
> ** No more pens for Defoe i think...


 
Tape stuff to prevent strains.  Probably a load of homeopath bollocks frankly.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 29, 2010)

Tottenham 8 : 3 Goons, Werder Bremen and Liverpool

Defoe really isn't good enough for the level we're currently playing at but I suppose not many will agree with me and, as we probably can't sustain this level, maybe it's not worth losing sleep over. What made me smile was the graphic of where he'd placed his previous penalties - no great surpise the keeper dived the right way. 

Funny animal Liverpool atm; on the one hand coming to WHL with two up front, on the other having a policy of   professional fouls and time-wasting. Shame to see them - and Hodgson - reduced to that though I suppose it's a compliment.

6 days off now before Brum and Twente away, and Chelsea at home. We may lose the race to play the latter before Terry and even Lampard return.

Did I mention we've got our new stadium?


----------



## strung out (Nov 29, 2010)

oh, has it been built?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 29, 2010)

No, but thanks for your interest. I now feel obliged to remind viewers of the novel approach of swapping stadiums mid-build:

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/futureplans/scheme/the_build.html


/Kevin McCloud


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2010)

Brum tomorrow, they're a paradox of our approach.

Spurs: Score freely & leak goals
Brum: Tight defence & score rarely

COYS


----------



## kained&able (Dec 3, 2010)

jerome will score a hat trick now


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2010)

kained&able said:


> jerome will score a hat trick now


 
Very probably...


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 4, 2010)

As long as we go two down by half time we should be okay.

I see Chimbonda is available in January . . . Wet Sham perhaps?


----------



## chieftain (Dec 4, 2010)

1 - 1

The paradox in action!!

Could do better...


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2010)

bollockly knob nuts. Can't win unless we concede first.


----------



## Corax (Dec 6, 2010)

Indeed.  Big bag of fail from Redknapp on Saturday IMO.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't disagree.

Just to say, CL tomorrow - Twente away. Lets finish top and get a better draw for the 'round of 16'.  Then the tv 4.00pm Sunday kick orf at home to Chelsea. It's under floodlights and at the Lane so even with Terry back that's got to be worth a goal start . . . should be a real cracker.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 7, 2010)

COYS, lets finish top of this group.

Looking forward to this...


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

lol 1 nil

What a mistake-a to make-a


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

Stunning goal.  Absolutely top quality that.


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

well that leveled it out a bit `

and some calamity defending nearly leading to another!


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

Very odd game.  Very odd atmosphere to it.


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah there was something going on in the crowd a  minute ago, wonder if it had kicked off?


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

xes said:


> yeah there was something going on in the crowd a  minute ago, wonder if it had kicked off?


 
Kicked off ages ago mate, we're about half an hour in now.


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

This ref's fucking amateur standard.  What a dick.  He makes Twattenberg look world-class.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 7, 2010)

Forza Werder, though!


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

Corax said:


> Kicked off ages ago mate, we're about half an hour in now.


 minute ago, half hour ago, it's all the same innit.


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

Is that Toby Anstis? (or what ever his name is, the one that used to have that ardvark thing on kids tv in the 90s)


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

cracking start


----------



## agricola (Dec 7, 2010)

werder have just made it 2-0 in their game as well


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh FFS.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 7, 2010)

heh.


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

tra lalalala
tra lalalala
tra lalalala
tra lalalala


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> heh.


 
It's just typical fucking Spurs isn't it?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 7, 2010)

Corax said:


> It's just typical fucking Spurs isn't it?



Yes, if you went to sleep in 1961 and woke up in 2009.

E2A:  Oh. Yer might be right.


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

fucksakes 
3-3


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

I refer the thread to post #621.


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

Referee really is shit though.  To be clear - I'm not saying he's _biased_.  I'm saying he's *shit*.


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

Inter a 2-0 down


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

we are record holders 

first team to score 2 goals in each game in the group stages


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

Gomes really not at his best tonight.


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

I dunno, he's made at least 3 top class saves. That corner shnizzle just then was a bit shambolic, but there were loads of people infront of him.


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

xes said:


> I dunno, he's made at least 3 top class saves. That corner shnizzle just then was a bit shambolic, but there were loads of people infront of him.


 
Bit too much punching tonight IMO.  Although tbf, he's pulled them off.  I've noticed with Gomes though that he punches more when his confidence isn't high.  He's been a bit scrabbly at some corners and crosses too.

Don't misunderstand me - Gomes is one of the best keepers in the Prem and vastly under-rated by pundits and other fans.


----------



## agricola (Dec 7, 2010)

xes said:


> Inter a 2-0 down


 
should be four or five down, werder have twatted them this second half


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> should be four or five down, werder have twatted them this second half


Have Inter put their under 5s out or something?


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't even know if it changes the positions, does that score still leave us top? (eta- as it stands)


----------



## agricola (Dec 7, 2010)

Corax said:


> Have Inter put their under 5s out or something?


 
It is an odd side, but has enough players to put up a better show than what they have done.  Muntari especially has been awful.  

    * Paolo Orlandoni,
    * Ivan Cordoba,
    * Javier Zanetti (Felice Natalino, 54),
    * Thiago Motta (McDonald Mariga, 76),
    * Samuel Eto'o,
    * Sulley Muntari,
    * Marco Materazzi,
    * Goran Pandev,
    * Cristiano Biraghi,
    * Davide Santon (Jonathan Ludou Biabiany, 50),
    * Nwankwo Obiora

edit:  3-0 now


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

xes said:


> I don't even know if it changes the positions, does that score still leave us top? (eta- as it stands)


 
matey boy on the telly said we are top


----------



## agricola (Dec 7, 2010)

It has finished 3-0 in Bremen.


----------



## xes (Dec 7, 2010)

you were all right about that fucking ref, some shocking shit for both sides to deal with.


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

Worst.  Referee.  Ever.

Fucking hell, if he weren't in charge of a Champions League game it'd be hilarious.


----------



## mattie (Dec 7, 2010)

Corax said:


> Worst.  Referee.  Ever.
> 
> Fucking hell, if he weren't in charge of a Champions League game it'd be hilarious.


 
Did he really book Jenas for being injured?


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2010)

mattie said:


> Did he really book Jenas for being injured?


 
That was just the _start_ of his act.

Anyway.  Remember when we made 4th?  You know a lot of fans (Sc*m etc) said we weren't even in the CL proper?  And we wouldn't get past the qualifying round?

Have we just topped our group?  The group that includes the current holders?

I do believe we have.  


(I refer to 'we' because my positive vibes are an integral part of the team's success)


----------



## xes (Dec 8, 2010)

we didn't just top our group, we topped our group and set a new champions league record.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 8, 2010)

Brilliant.

It was a bonus to get 4th, to make the group stages, to win our group and it will be a bonus whatever happens next.

COYS Fantastic stuff.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone know when the draw is?


----------



## xes (Dec 8, 2010)

It's usually on a friday isn't it?


----------



## Corax (Dec 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Anyone know when the draw is?


 
It was last night mate.  Three all.






I know, I'm fucking hilarious eh?


----------



## deadringer (Dec 8, 2010)

xes said:


> we are record holders
> 
> first team to score 2 goals in each game in the group stages




1st to score 3 in 5 consecutive games too.

highest number of goals scored in debut season, previously was juventus..............who went on to win it.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 9, 2010)

sums it up well: http://www.dearmrlevy.com/dml/2010/12/8/taxi-for-the-haters.html?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2010)

Well done so far, properly impressed. But you're still letting in too many goals and soft ones at that. Need to step it up a notch or two against the big boys, consistently like. For all your goals you only had, what, +7 in goal diff? Real and Barca are almost double that.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

Fwiw, I think I saw Henry Winter saying the draw was on the 17th - a week today.

Getting fed up with the ploy of opposition crossing from their left onto the far post where anyone at all towers over a non·plussed and hopeless  Assou-Ekotto. From there it either goes goal bound or across the box again to cause complete chaos.

Assou-Ekotto: decent enough going forward otherwise mid-table at best. Spend proper money before the last 16, plee.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

It seems we might have a fit midfield - BBC info: 



> Injured: Huddlestone (ankle), King & Woodgate (both groin), Kranjcar & van der Vaart (both hamstring), Jenas (calf), O'Hara (back)
> 
> 
> Tottenham's Alan Hutton, Aaron Lennon and Luka Modric will be restored to the starting line-up after missing the match with FC Twente.
> ...


So: Bale, Palacious, Modric and Lennon, plus presumably Crouch and Defoe.

Anyone walking without a limp at the back. No Lampard still for them. Very interesting set up with their full backs and our wings.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 12, 2010)

think thats a fair level of where we are, evens with a bad chelsea


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 12, 2010)

That was an amazing game today.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 13, 2010)

Heurelho da Silva Gomes? bloody hell is he on a bung or what...

I'll take a draw against Chelsea.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 13, 2010)

I've never known a season come anywhere near this for weekly doses of health damaging exhilaration – it’s like going to Thorpe Park once a week and made to sit in that fuck off lunatic gravity thing for 2 hours.

It's got to the point where games like this are normal.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah yes, this Friday the draw, early doors on Sunday for Blackpool and then another week orf before Villa - both away games. Presumably VdV and others will be fit again before long  . . .


----------



## chieftain (Dec 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I've never known a season come anywhere near this for weekly doses of health damaging exhilaration – it’s like going to Thorpe Park once a week and made to sit in that fuck off lunatic gravity thing for 2 hours.
> 
> It's got to the point where games like this are normal.



Its the Spurs paradox in action again!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 17, 2010)

Bad luck for AC MILAN as they draw Tottenham Hotspur FC in the Champions League!

To the San Siro for the first leg on Tuesday, February 15 with the return at the Lane on Wednesday, March 9

Come on you SPURS


----------



## chieftain (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP Ralph Coates: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9298154.stm


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 17, 2010)

chieftain said:


> RIP Ralph Coates: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9298154.stm


RIP king of the combover


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 23, 2010)

So it's a sequence of 9 Prem games and an FA Cup run out until AC Milan - time time to focus . ..  we hope.

Given the break we should at least have a few players back - 4 games in 10 days coming up.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 24, 2010)

King and Woodgate (yep) doing their own training schedules getting back towards fitness, but at least they're both training.  Huddlestone's still knackered for a bit, but other than that we're looking at a clean bill of health.

Birmingham's clearing up nicely;  even with the freezing temps (again) for the next couple of days the Villa game shouldn't be in any danger.  Time to see what the Defoe/van der Vaart partnership can do, or do we stick with playing a target man for the away matches?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 28, 2010)

Didn't really need an hour of 10 vs. 11 given we have 2 games in 3 days and 4 in 10 days.

Anway, very impressive start to the lunacy. Start today with the same 10, plus Pav. Presume Jenas and possibly Kranjcar will be on if circs allow.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Didn't really need an hour of 10 vs. 11 given we have 2 games in 3 days and 4 in 10 days.
> 
> Anway, very impressive start to the lunacy. Start today with the same 10, plus Pav. Presume Jenas and possibly Kranjcar will be on if circs allow.


 
Nice win against the Villa though and even sweeter against the Northern Comedy Unit today!

COYS


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 28, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Nice win against the Villa though and even sweeter against the Northern Comedy Unit today!
> 
> COYS


 
You played alright today. Your pace down the wing was impressive -too much for our defence - reminded me of us under SBR.

Decent atmosphere as well, once you found your voices at two up.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 28, 2010)

Newcastle played like a bunch of prats - Barton, Smith and especially Tiote could have been off in the first half alone.  Kaboul was stupid, he deserved the red but so did the little prick he was nutting.

Football 2 - 0 Talentless hackers


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 29, 2010)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Newcastle played like a bunch of prats - Barton, Smith and especially Tiote could have been off in the first half alone.  Kaboul was stupid, he deserved the red but so did the little prick he was nutting.
> 
> Football 2 - 0 Talentless hackers


 
Soft as shite.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2010)

So, at the turn of the year and just over half-way:

Beautiful, exhilarating football
5th place and a point off Chelsea, three off the goons
Last 16 of the Champions League (having finished top of the group)
New stadium approved

 - would obviously have taken that at the start (as per OP). The whole season is a trip.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 1, 2011)

So it's Fullham at home today, no Kaboul by Gallas back. Hoping for a good win. A few goals from VDV would sort my dream team out!

Would be great to pop up to 4th results permitting.

COYS


----------



## Brubricker (Jan 1, 2011)

Harry Redknapp says he'll try to bring David Beckham to White Hart Lane on a short-term loan.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/soccer/2011-01-01-beckham-back-to-england_N.htm


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 1, 2011)

Brubricker said:


> Harry Redknapp says he'll try to bring David Beckham to White Hart Lane on a short-term loan.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/soccer/2011-01-01-beckham-back-to-england_N.htm


 
That's a weird one. When you've got your team playing fast, fluid attacking football what do you need to add? Oh yeah, an old bloke who'll ping in good crosses to your lanky centre forward and otherwise not do much at all.


----------



## Brubricker (Jan 1, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's a weird one. When you've got your team playing fast, fluid attacking football what do you need to add? Oh yeah, an old bloke who'll ping in good crosses to your lanky centre forward and otherwise not do much at all.


 
In America, we call it "intangibles."


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 1, 2011)

A desire to sign a big name even if you've no use for him is kind of intangible I suppose.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 2, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's a weird one. When you've got your team playing fast, fluid attacking football what do you need to add? Oh yeah, an old bloke who'll ping in good crosses to your lanky centre forward and otherwise not do much at all.


 
maybe as bale and lennon have so much pace having a slower midfielder behind does add a positive dimension along the lines you say


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 2, 2011)

ska invita said:


> maybe as bale and lennon have so much pace having a slower midfielder behind does add a positive dimension along the lines you say


 
Not sure how to be honest. Beckham has never been very successful in central midfield despite spending years moaning on about wanting to play there. Surely if he did come in the only way he'd play would be instead of Lennon on the right, not in behind him.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 3, 2011)

It gives Harry a new soundbite for the press to quote every day, though.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 3, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A desire to sign a big name even if you've no use for him is kind of intangible I suppose.


 
There will be a tangable confidence boost having him playing or not.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 3, 2011)

I call shenanigans. It's a nonsensical idea: the moronic clotheshorse may have been good once but he's clearly too old and slow for the Prem. Chatting about Beckham's value is a way for HR to sneak in barbed comments about David Bentley. This is all about a transfer involving Bentley which is being scuppered for some devious reason.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 3, 2011)

IC3D said:


> There will be a tangable confidence boost having him playing or not.



From the other players absorbing his general beatific glow?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 3, 2011)

Perhaps he's going to show Aaron Lennon that tramlines are a bit 1988...?


----------



## IC3D (Jan 3, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> From the other players absorbing his general beatific glow?


 
Well I believe its arry'bollocks but having a player with his looks, charismer and guile around the younger players would improve their fashion sense of the pitch no one could disagree really.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 3, 2011)

You fucking idiots would lick 'Arry's hole clean if he asked you with a cheeky grin and a quip. Fuck me, this is pathetic.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice to see Spurs 4th and ahead of Chelsea as we go into the new year, we've had a good run over Christmas and picked up some important points. 2010 really was quite a year, honestly can't remember being this optimistic about our chances since the Hoddle/Waddle days... and let's not forget about years that end in a '1'. COYS!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2011)

If the 8-week signing of Beckham was on the same basis as say, Edgar Davids, then obviously that's stupid but it's interesting in the context of what happens for Tottenham during that period, inc; 2 last-16 games in the CL while trying to maintain a top 4 challenge.

That's the really tough thing, playing in and qualifying for the CL in the same season. Who do we have - at any level who knows about that - Gallas and VdV, maybe? No one on the management side and hardly anyone in the changing room.

Personally, I also quite like the play Beckham on a sixpence > Crouch - if we're behind in a fixture with 15 mins to go.


----------



## g force (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep that's worked brilliantly for England for years....oh.....wait...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh wait what?

22 goals in 42 caps. Is there a better recent record? No idea how many of those were with Beckham in the team. More to the point and more interestingly, no idea how many assists Crouch made.


----------



## mattie (Jan 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Oh wait what?
> 
> 22 goals in 42 caps. Is there a better recent record? No idea how many of those were with Beckham in the team. More to the point and more interestingly, no idea how many assists Crouch made.


 
So, no idea at all then.  Well done you.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2011)

I take it g force will tell us.


----------



## xes (Jan 5, 2011)

the second half isn't going very well.


----------



## xes (Jan 5, 2011)

ball bags. big floppy ball bags. 

Still, take nothing away from Everton, they kicked us off the park in the second half.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 5, 2011)

xes said:


> ball bags. big floppy ball bags.
> 
> Still, take nothing away from Everton, they kicked us off the park in the second half.


 
61% possession for Everton tells a different story. And only 16 - 13 in fouls. Both reports I've read say it was a good game and spurs got a bit of a stuffing, not a kicking. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/9331250.stm


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2011)

no no, big eejit. the facts are wrong. Spurs are the poor widdle victims trying to play the beautiful game but getting hacked to pieces by the bully boys.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 5, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Both reports I've read say it was a good game and spurs got a bit of a stuffing, not a kicking.


he he, is there a table that shows the appropriate hierarchy?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 5, 2011)

Well played Everton.  Some of our players looked knackered (all the 10 v 11 catching up with us probably) but we didn't lose because we were poor, Everton won because they were very good.


----------



## xes (Jan 6, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> no no, big eejit. the facts are wrong. Spurs are the poor widdle victims trying to play the beautiful game but getting hacked to pieces by the bully boys.


 
that isn't what I ment when I said they kicked us off the park. They kicked our arses, is what I ment by that. (which is why I said "take nothing away from Everton" )


But still, don't let silly things like that get in the way of your stupid little comments


----------



## xes (Jan 6, 2011)

big eejit said:


> 61% possession for Everton tells a different story. And only 16 - 13 in fouls. Both reports I've read say it was a good game and spurs got a bit of a stuffing, not a kicking.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/9331250.stm


 
It was a good game (well , first half was, from a spurs pov) Second half we just couldn't hold onto the ball for longer than afew seconds.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 6, 2011)

xes said:


> that isn't what I ment when I said they kicked us off the park. They kicked our arses, is what I ment by that. (which is why I said "take nothing away from Everton" )
> 
> 
> But still, don't let silly things like that get in the way of your stupid little comments


 
"Out played" surly is a less torturous way of expressing yourself, and eminently clearer then "kicking us off the park" which (lets face it) is a little ambiguous. 

Anyhow Spuds, it's not nice when teams start to suss out how to play you, but I do like Van der Fart, class player.


----------



## xes (Jan 6, 2011)

I like to torture myself. Why else would I support Spurs?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 6, 2011)

xes said:


> I like to torture myself. Why else would I support Spurs?


 


Nothing wrong with a bit of Football masochism.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2011)

Everton was always going to be a tough test for us or indeed anyone else. Well done Toffee men.

Any news on Bales whack?

Onwards and upwards Spurs.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 6, 2011)

Crouch - yep, but Jenas instead of Palacious? 

Interesting that MoTD has finally picked up on Assou-Ekotto - not like we haven't been trying for decades to find full backs though.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice, through we go then. Well done Spurs.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 9, 2011)

Great news that the superstar bullet has been dodged. As so much of the rationale for signing slebfeatures was the stardust effect on our Stratford bid, perhaps there's some hope that this won't come off either. Otherwise it's Blue Square League and FC Hotspur of Tottenham.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 10, 2011)

A couple of months later and the 4th child would have been christened 'Tottenham'.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 10, 2011)

Or Olympia...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/9353937.stm


----------



## mattie (Jan 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> A couple of months later and the 4th child would have been christened 'Tottenham'.


 
I hope you're not implying that Posh'n'Becks are going to get frisky on the pitch at WHL.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Or Olympia...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/9353937.stm



Indeed.  I didn't know that LA Galaxy were owned by AEG.  Pulling out all the stops eh?


That bogus media narrative continues.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep, Beck'll get us that wonderful leasehold shithouse with no roof for season ticket holders and floodlesslights!!1!

Cracking game on Sunday chaps - Man Utd at home. I suspect my prayers for Gary Neville vs. Bale may go unanswered.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, can't talk, busy with a semi-final tonight.







(give us this, at least)


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm told you're actually on the TV as well. It's just like being a big club!


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

ITV.  The shame.

No sky sports theme for you to dance along to, LC.  Bah badha bah bah, bad badha bah bah, bah badha ohh ohh.  

How's Levy's millions coming along?  He got enough for that volcanic crater yet?


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, Beck'll get us that wonderful leasehold shithouse with no roof for season ticket holders and floodlesslights!!1!



Every little helps!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2011)

The Champions League  is ITV. We don't mind slumming it sometimes.


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The Champions League  is ITV. We don't mind slumming it sometimes.


 
Why would you ruin it like that?


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2011)

mattie said:


> Sorry, can't talk, busy with a semi-final tonight.


 
not till feb surely?


----------



## mattie (Jan 11, 2011)

xes said:


> not till feb surely?


 
Tonight we will be savouring a turgid 0-0 draw with Birmingham at Upton Park.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, Beck'll get us that wonderful leasehold shithouse with no roof for season ticket holders and floodlesslights!!1!
> 
> Cracking game on Sunday chaps - Man Utd at home. I suspect my prayers for Gary Neville vs. Bale may go unanswered.


 
Not unless you agree not to tear up the track. Besides, whyever do you need more than 40k capacity? 

Nah, you'll get Rafael. Who completey owned the "_world's greatest footballer_" (snigger) at OT.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2011)

mattie said:


> Tonight we will be savouring a turgid 0-0 draw with Birmingham at Upton Park.


  that'll explain it, you're not a yid


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, Beck'll get us that wonderful leasehold shithouse with no roof for season ticket holders and floodlesslights!!1!
> 
> Cracking game on Sunday chaps - Man Utd at home. I suspect my prayers for Gary Neville vs. Bale may go unanswered.


 
Might not be a bad idea - after all, his brother kept Bale all snug in his arse pocket both times we played you this season, so much so that you want to buy him!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think there's a full back with two legs we're not currently interested in, right side and left.

Regarding the stadium 'debate', this article is a nonsense but some of the comments are a little clued in:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/kurtbarling/2011/01/playing_away_from_home.html


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2011)

xes said:


> that'll explain it, you're not a yid



no he is a man with taste!

Oh and i'll be shocked if spurs dont sign another right back.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2011)

bungpuss, always good for a laugh.

When commenting about Roberto Mancini's contention that Bale is likely to be the subject of transfer speculation, bungpuss uncorks this:




			
				the twitcher said:
			
		

> "Well I don't know why Roberto would talk about Gareth really.





Think about it 'arry.  Why do _you _rattle on about other players?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2011)

His actual quote was

""Well I don't know why Roberto would talk about Gareth really..... But as for Tevez I think he could make a great addition to the squad but obviously I don't want to talk about players at other clubs"


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I don't think there's a full back with two legs we're not currently interested in, right side and left.
> 
> Regarding the stadium 'debate', this article is a nonsense but some of the comments are a little clued in:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/kurtbarling/2011/01/playing_away_from_home.html



Yes.  This bit in particular:



> Lammy thinks Spurs are fattening up the sacred cow for a more lucrative share price rise with an Olympic Stadium move. In other words they're chasing the money and that's now not in Tottenham.



They'll also demolish large parts of the Olympic stadium.  Nice.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2011)

More nonsense today - conprehensive article though:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/12/tottenham-west-ham-olympic-stadium



> Spurs had planned to develop their White Hart Lane site and have spent millions over three years gaining the necessary planning approval. But frustration over demands made by Haringey Council, Transport for London and English Heritage led them to pursue an alternative option . . .


"alternative option" actually being leverage to extract more from those three esteemed organisations.

And:


> According to Spurs' studies of the Olympic Stadium, around 18% of the seats will be more than 190 metres from the action. "I would suggest a large number of fans wouldn't go," Keirle said. "These aren't just stadium design issues, they go to the heart of commercial viability. Filling 60,000 in an athletics facility is a fantastic challenge."
> 
> Tottenham, facing a backlash from some fans and local politicians, will also point out the economic benefits of their bid, believing that questions remain over whether West Ham will be able to fill a 60,000-capacity stadium on a regular basis


 LOL


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2011)

I see the end-of-season points total spead markets <and breath> now predict a gap of 13 points between us in 5th and Liverpool in 6th - that's a pretty well defined top 5. Chelsea in 4th are predicted to be approx 5 1/2 points above us  (on 70-71 points). 

In relation to 4th place, Chelsea seem the most 'unknowable' but the goons always tail off as well and they don't have that much room . . . maybe we can still dream.

Wet Sham are still predicted to be bottom.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2011)

kained&able said:


> His actual quote was
> 
> ""Well I don't know why Roberto would talk about Gareth really..... But as for Tevez I think he could make a great addition to the squad but obviously I don't want to talk about players at other clubs"



From F365 today:



> The Biter Bit
> Gales of laughter all round at F365 Towers when we noted Harry Redknapp's response to Roberto Mancini discussing Gareth Bale.
> 
> When asked about reported interest from Juventus in Bale, Mancini said: "What is certain is that if Tottenham decides to put him on the market, Bale would be the strongest target in the summer."
> ...


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I see the end-of-season points total spead markets <and breath> now predict a gap of 13 points between us in 5th and Liverpool in 6th - that's a pretty well defined top 5. Chelsea in 4th are predicted to be approx 5 1/2 points above us  (on 70-71 points).
> 
> In relation to 4th place, Chelsea seem the most 'unknowable' but the goons always tail off as well and they don't have that much room . . . maybe we can still dream.
> 
> Wet Sham are still predicted to be bottom.


 






(As an aside, the website I pilfered that from says poor ol' Angus was made bankrupt.  Looks like his predictions weren't so rosy.)


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2011)

mattie said:


> Sorry, can't talk, busy with a semi-final tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa!   

Can't......breathe....... 
Too...... funny...... 
*Ipswich*....... 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2011)

Wrong night, cap'n genius.


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2011)

mattie said:


> Wrong night, cap'n genius.



Oh bollocks!  Who d'you support then? 


Can't you just pretend to be a gooner for a minute?  I want to laugh at a gooner.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 13, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Maybe not.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9050558.stm
> 
> Makes economic sense not to saddle yourselfs with a 400million debt just when the economy's about to take a dive in property prices.


 


London_Calling said:


> A "£400 million debt" that includes income from a supermarket,   hotel and assorted other propeties, though  I'm sure Daniel Levy will take your valuable advice on board.



You know what? I think the fucker has. Obviously your faith in a supermarket and hotel (in Tottenham... lolz) and "assorted other propeties" is not whole hartedly supported by the Spud board.

Would love it if you cunts fucked out of my borough.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2011)

Corax said:


> Oh bollocks!  Who d'you support then?
> 
> 
> Can't you just pretend to be a gooner for a minute?  I want to laugh at a gooner.



Sure.

*whispers quietly*


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2011)

.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You know what? I think the fucker has. Obviously your faith in a supermarket and hotel (in Tottenham... lolz) and "assorted other propeties" is not whole hartedly supported by the Spud board.
> 
> Would love it if you cunts fucked out of my borough.


 
No ta, you can keep the fuckers.

Swag-bagging, big-spending, tax-evoiding (rather proud of that one), gazumping bunch of bastards.


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2011)

mattie said:


> Sure.
> 
> *whispers quietly*


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2011)

Leave Tottenham and you become Stratford Hotspur, local MP tells club http://t.co/ml98HMf


----------



## chieftain (Jan 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Would love it if you cunts fucked out of my borough.



You own Haringey?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 14, 2011)

chieftain said:


> You own Haringey?


 
I'm the King of Haringey....


----------



## chieftain (Jan 14, 2011)

The question on my mind this weekend is what kind of bullshit will conspire to allow Man Utd to beat us this Sunday?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 14, 2011)

chieftain said:


> The question on my mind this weekend is what kind of bullshit will conspire to allow Man Utd to beat us this Sunday?



To be fair the outrageous thefts have mainly been at their place.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, normally it's complete capitulations at your place.

But it's good to know that whatever happens, _someone_ will be to blame...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 14, 2011)

I remember Ronaldo collapsing in a heap just inside the box a few years ago at WHL with no one near him. That was a penalty. It was actually a contributing factor in giving up my ST  - you  feel a mug paying £50 a game for that nonsense.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2011)

At least you've got Levy's financial acumen to bang on and on and on about...


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I remember Ronaldo collapsing in a heap just inside the box a few years ago at WHL with no one near him. That was a penalty. It was actually a contributing factor in giving up my ST  - you  feel a mug paying £50 a game for that nonsense.


 
I must admit I've lost a lot of passion for football, partly for the same reasons.


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> At least you've got Levy's financial acumen to bang on and on and on about...


 
....people like Levy are another reason I've gone off football.


----------



## cantsin (Jan 15, 2011)

mattie said:


> ....people like Levy are another reason I've gone off football.


 
next up :  a move to Stratford just so Levy and Co can get even richer ? ....the fightback begins tmrrw : 

http://z6.invisionfree.com/Yid_Army/index.php?showtopic=13619


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2011)

Matches like that remind you how much Man Utd (and Chelsea) have come back to the field - a mixture of aging squads, lack of investment and selling your best. 

All very well in itself but the very real concern is it means the unmentionables have a genuine chance of the title this season - really, a genuine chance imo. Uncomfortable days ahead I think . . .


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 17, 2011)

They've got a much better chance than you have.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 17, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> They've got a much better chance than you have.


 
Insight at it's best!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 17, 2011)

mattie said:


> ....people like Levy are another reason I've gone off football.


 
You knock Levy all you like. The three attention seeking baffoons in charge at your place sold your 2nd placed player of the year (fans vote) for £4m less than you paid for him. Was Diamanti that bad? No. Would Levy help you financially? Yes.

Levy got us VDV, Goldibollocks Inc got you Benny Mcarthy (unfit and overweight) aged 32 for £38k P/W. He's played X1 game for you so far...

Who would you rather have in charge?


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

chieftain said:


> You knock Levy all you like. The three attention seeking baffoons in charge at your place sold your 2nd placed player of the year (fans vote) for £4m less than you paid for him. Was Diamanti that bad? No. Would Levy help you financially? Yes.
> 
> Levy got us VDV, Goldibollocks Inc got you Benny Mcarthy (unfit and overweight) aged 32 for £38k P/W. He's played X1 game for you so far...
> 
> Who would you rather have in charge?





Yep, Mussolini was actually quite pleasant compared to Hitler.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

daniel levy can make the trains run on time though.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

I ballsed that analogy right up.

Sullivan's actually going for Stalin.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

got the hat for it and everything.


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

Here he is, sending Zola to the gulag.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 17, 2011)

Time gentlemen please, haven't you got your own thread to go to?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2011)

ours is too depressing. I like squaating on the tottenham.


dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 18, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Insight at it's best!


 
Well fuck me, Johnny McInteresting speaks. Well done for taking the time out of wanking over the latest never-to-be-fulfilled transfer rumours, Johnny.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 18, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Well fuck me, Johnny McInteresting speaks. Well done for taking the time out of wanking over the latest never-to-be-fulfilled transfer rumours, Johnny.


 
Fuck off Johnny McObnoxiousLittlePrick


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 18, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Fuck off Johnny McObnoxiousLittlePrick


 
You can try and make me if you want, you sad sack Spud wanker.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 19, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> You can try and make me if you want, you sad sack Spud wanker.


 
on ignore


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought he'd go to Chelsea: Steven Pienaar seals move from Everton to Tottenham

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/e/everton/9362164.stm

Do we need another central midfielder or is he an almost-Bosman bargain Levy couldn't resist?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2011)

arry loves a bit of a wheel and deal.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2011)

Working towards a 2-6-2 formation.

Any news on the Bale to Arsenal story? Apparently he was seen in a restaurant with his agent and Wenger. Tapping up, surely?


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2011)

this is interesting, a comparison of bale and walcott...

*Walcott v Bale*
Goals 10 v 11
Mins per goal 116 v 241
Shots 55 v 48
Accuracy 58% v 56%
Conversion 18% v 23%
Mins/Goal involvement 89 v 147
Assists 3 v 7
Chances created 13 v 52
Pass% opp. half 77% v 69%
Crossing Accuracy 20% v 24%
Dribble success 39% v 39%


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2011)

Walcott and Bale are best mates as well. They'll work well together at Arsenal.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 21, 2011)

So its the Northern Comedy Unit this weekend for us. We've got a bit of a poor record recently at their place so this one should be a good test for us.

COYS


----------



## chieftain (Jan 21, 2011)

strung out said:


> this is interesting, a comparison of bale and walcott...
> 
> *Walcott v Bale*
> Goals 10 v 11
> ...


 
Perhaps LC can make a financial data graphic comparison from these stats for us


----------



## tommers (Jan 21, 2011)

oooohhhh, they've started turning on their own.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2011)

chieftain said:


> So its the Northern Comedy Unit this weekend for us. We've got a bit of a poor record recently at their place so this one should be a good test for us.
> 
> COYS


 
Aren't you the North London Comedy Unit?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2011)

It's a wonder Cleo can't even get in the team most weeks.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's a wonder Cleo can't even get in the team most weeks.


 
Didn't you rape a spreadsheet last week?


----------



## big eejit (Jan 22, 2011)

Dirty 'Arry gets mugged in Madrid

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/9463282


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2011)

Obviously an insurance scam.

/brown envelopes, ruined our club, twitch, twitch, dodgy, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2011)

BBC Sport: "Benoit Assou-Ekotto is doubtful" . . . you're not fucking kidding.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Dirty 'Arry gets mugged in Madrid
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/9463282





> The Tottenham boss did not report the incident to police



eh?  he just told the papers?  What's that all about?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2011)

if he reported it to police he would have had to explain to real madrid why he was there and why he had dinner with higuins agent that night.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> if he reported it to police he would have had to explain to real madrid why he was there and why he had dinner with higuins agent that night.





Well, you know, he's a great player for sure but he's contracted to Real Madrid.  You know, he's their player, so i can't really talk about him but any manager would want him in their team and I'm a great admirer of him.  But, you know, I can't really talk about him.... or how great he is and how much I admire him.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2011)

nearly...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9370308.stm
apparently forlan is a triffic player, but they're definitely not interested. oh no.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2011)

i'm taking that!

i presume that spurs are also taspping up some youth team players considering the metion of buying sweets.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> the metion of buying sweets.



Yeah, what was all that about?  I mean it's a lovely image, him and kevin bond tapping up players in Madrid, buying some sweets and then debating whether to knee somebody in the gob, but it's all a bit weird.


I reckon there's about a 30% chance he's made it up.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 22, 2011)

The Bale to Arsenal rumours still flying around. Apparently he's just had "AFC" tattooed on his left buttock.

I'm guessing there's 100% chance he made it up.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## chieftain (Jan 23, 2011)

phew, snuck one in at the end!

Well done Spurs, that's an improvement on our recent results up there in Scotland


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2011)

tbf, i thought, without CL distractions until the end of Feb, we needed to do better in this period - did well up until a couple of weeks ago but . . .


----------



## Starflesh (Jan 24, 2011)

Too much distraction with Beckham and with talk of new strikers.  Probably a lack of focus in the squad.  Can´t wait for the window to close and to see what we have in the way of a strike force.  Seems to talk of Crouch, Pav, and Keane all going.  Who will go?  Who will stay?  Not sure all this is good for the stability and confidence.


----------



## Corax (Jan 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> BBC Sport: "Benoit Assou-Ekotto is doubtful" . . . you're not fucking kidding.


 
Are you Alan Hansen or something?

Benny's one of the top 5 left backs in the EPL without a shadow of a doubt.  I'd rate him number 3 or 4 personally.  Labelling him as a 'weak link' is MOTD bollocks on a par with saying that Gomes is 'flappy' or Huddlestone's 'immobile'..  It's just wrong.

***************

Anyway....

I can't wait for the transfer window to close.  If we're going to prosper then we desperately need a proper striker, and all the internet bullshit surrounding potential signings is killing me.

So far we are apparently signing Carol Andrews, Ben Zema, Di 4lan, Lou Swarez and a dozen others.  We'll probably end up with Carlton fucking Cole.

And as for Phil Neville....  FFS.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2011)

The Guardian is reporting that Inter will throw £40 million at Spurs for the services of one Gareth Bale, with Real Madrid reputedly waiting in the wings. If this is true I can't really see him staying. Not many clubs can say no to that kind of money. Of course, what Bale himself thinks is another matter.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 27, 2011)

Bale has 1 assist in the Premier League this season. Level with Xisco. Hype.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2011)

Hype as in he's hyped up or that the transfer rumour is BS? He's got 7 goals (11 if you count CL goals) this season, not bad for a defender.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Guardian is reporting that Inter will throw £40 million at Spurs for the services of one Gareth Bale, with Real Madrid reputedly waiting in the wings. If this is true I can't really see him staying. Not many clubs can say no to that kind of money. Of course, what Bale himself thinks is another matter.


 
Totally say no. (a) £40 mill is under-priced,  (b) Tottenham won't sell and (c) he's happy as hell.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> ...not bad for a *defender*.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Totally say no. (a) £40 mill is under-priced,  (b) Tottenham won't sell and (c) he's happy as hell.



Under-priced? You have got to be fucking kidding me. b and c sound very reasonable, altho as I said noone sniffs at 40 mill.



Refused as fuck said:


>


 
He is a left back tho! Who occasionally plays left-winger.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2011)

No he is a left winger who was coverted from a left back about two years ago.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 27, 2011)

And can't defend to save his life. Still, I'd rather The Greatest Player In The Universe Soon To Be Made King, Gareth Bale in a back four than Glen "fucking useless" Johnson.


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Bale has 1 assist in the Premier League this season. Level with Xisco. Hype.


 
Absolutely.  He's a thoroughly mediocre player, and other clubs should look for talent elsewhere.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> And can't defend to save his life. Still, I'd rather The Greatest Player In The Universe Soon To Be Made King, Gareth Bale in a back four than Glen "fucking useless" Johnson.


 
No fucking way. Bale is clearly better offensively, but hardly a great defender.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2011)

'arry wants to play him at left back, and did so last week with Pinnear in front of Bale on the left. The reasoning has been that it gives Bale even longer to run at people and negates the tactic teams can use at the mo (primarily to push up on him and cover the space behind the full back with a defensive midfielder who knows his angles): Close him down, close down the chalk line, push him inside.

Personally, i've seen nothing to suggest Bale can defend at Prem level, never mind top 5. Still a kid of course.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 28, 2011)

Bear in mind against Toon he played at LB for a full 8 minutes and didn't have enough time to get thoroughly schooled, as we all knew he would at LB. You witless turd.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Absolutely.  He's a thoroughly mediocre player, and other clubs should look for talent elsewhere.


 
The Greatest Player In Football History has scored 7 goals. So what? Kevin Nolan has scored 10 and has far better defensive skills. He's not The Greatest Player In The World all of a sudden.

Edit: OH I SEE.


----------



## Starflesh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bale will get better.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 30, 2011)

Oops.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2011)

Hah! This could get interesting.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hah! This could get interesting.


 
" could get "


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2011)

Poor Stevie P.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2011)

Bale hands in his transfer request after this fo sho.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bale hands in his transfer request after this fo sho.



Nonsense. The domestic cup's not a priority, hence crap performance.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Nonsense. The domestic cup's not a priority, hence crap performance.


 
haha, keep telling yourself that. its not like you're battling for survival ffs. teams in your position should be going for the fa cup.


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2011)

exactly. this is the only trophy spurs are in with a chance of winning


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Nonsense. The domestic cup's not a priority, hence crap performance.


 
 seems like i hit a nerve.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 30, 2011)

Not really. Anyway, it's driven Keane to West Ham.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 30, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Nonsense. The domestic cup's not a priority, hence crap performance.


Straw clutching at it's finest


----------



## marshall (Jan 30, 2011)

I reckon Spurs can still turn this round.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jan 30, 2011)

What happened? The year ends in a 1 as well. Roll on 2021.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done Fulham. Bloody hell Spurs!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Spurs could really do with an out and out goalscorer. Someone English, knows his stuff and would fit in well. Darren Bent, perhaps.


----------



## g force (Jan 31, 2011)

nah Spurs just want headlines like offering the exact amount of Aguero's contract clause with no realistic chance of actually signing him


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2011)

You'd figure they'd want a couple of defenders...


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## London_Calling (Jan 31, 2011)

Same old really; we'd be a decent side if we had a defence.


----------



## Starflesh (Jan 31, 2011)

strung out said:


>


 
very hilarious


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2011)

Quiet in here


----------



## stupid kid (Jan 31, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> You'd figure they'd want a couple of defenders...


 
Apparently a world class German full back was spotted at Spurs' training ground, but it was just Hutton dressed as Lahm.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 31, 2011)

RVN going to Spurs?.....


----------



## xes (Jan 31, 2011)

I really hope that RVN doesn't stand for Ruud Van Horsefacecunt


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 31, 2011)

Ja. It does


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 31, 2011)

stupid kid said:


> Apparently a world class German full back was spotted at Spurs' training ground, but it was just Hutton dressed as Lahm.



Well, I laughed.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2011)

stupid kid said:


> Apparently a world class German full back was spotted at Spurs' training ground, but it was just Hutton dressed as Lahm.


 


I quite enjoyed the commentary on Alan Hutton's run at the start of the 2nd half. "This is more what we're used to seeing from Hutton, pace and determination on the wing going forward". Oh, so not defending, then?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I for one am disappointed that Spurs didn't buy another ludicrously injury prone centre back or inconsistent overpriced squad striker. 

With just a failed bid for Neville, old Bungpuss really isn't his old self at the moment


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2011)

Im shocked and dismayed they didn't sign a right back. I'm not sure i like this strange new world.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2011)

We would have signed the Blackpool captain if they'd found two shareholders in time?

WTF. F.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 1, 2011)

You would think that on Transfer Deadline day they'd make sure anyone whose signature was needed was very much available and contactable.

Especially at Spurs


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2011)

I heard that it had nothing to do with shareholders but actually because 'arry couldn't get his kick back paper work sorted quickly enough.

dave


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2011)

Sir Belchalot said:


> What happened? The year ends in a 1 as well. Roll on 2021.



*Two* ones, so they cancel each other out you see.



stupid kid said:


> Apparently a world class German full back was spotted at Spurs' training ground, but it was just Hutton dressed as Lahm.


 
That's brilliant.


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Im shocked and dismayed they didn't sign a right back. I'm not sure i like this strange new world.
> 
> dave


 
Haven't they got two fairly well-rated kids out on loan who play RB? Both called Kyle I think.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 3, 2011)

one is a right back ther other a centre back i think.

i reckon arry will sign gary neville just for the lols.  Spurs always sign a right back.

dave


----------



## Corax (Feb 3, 2011)

We all dream of a team of Right Backs.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 3, 2011)

Good result against Blackburn. Important and tricky win away. 

COYS


----------



## Corax (Feb 3, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Good result against Blackburn. Important and tricky win away.
> 
> COYS


 
Dreadful performance though.

Harry needs to sort shit out pronto, or we're gonna be lucky to make the UEFA, let alone another season of Champions League.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 4, 2011)

Good and bad from Gomes but the back four were the usual rubbish. Bassong in partic looked in the wrong league, and the full backs already are.

Interesting that we might see Dawson and Woodgate together at some point tomorrow afternoon . . .

Great result in terms of insentive to keep going - only two points behind Citeh if we win the extra game.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 5, 2011)

PHEW, Krancjar you fuckin star! a classic 3 points.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 7, 2011)

Hell of a week really; gained on the 4 teams above and a nice gap opens up immediately below. And without either Bale or Modric.

Not insignificant irony a Tottenham fullback is in the full England squad given we're stuck with Corluka and Hutton - well done Kyle Walker. He seems to have grown up about 10 years in the past 12 months.

It feels as if we've got in the habit of catching up a bit and then thrrowing it away again - Sunderland away next week while Citeh are at Man Utd . . . good opportunity to put them under proper pressure.

And then in 10 days it's AC Milan . . .


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2011)

Harry to face tax evasion charges.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1356061/Harry-Redknapp-trial-tax-evasion.html

Weirdly it was on the bbc and telegraph websites but taken down now?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought this matter had been super-injunctioned . . .

Fingers crossed for a suspended sentence - anything less prob won't get in the way of the England job late next year.


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2011)

Super-injunctioned?  What's that?


----------



## YouSir (Feb 12, 2011)

tommers said:


> Super-injunctioned?  What's that?


 
Means no one's allowed to talk about it in the media I think, supposedly one or two 'super-injunctions' around at the moment, hiding peoples affairs and whatnot. Although I've no idea why his financial dodginess should get the same protection.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 12, 2011)

That's a pretty good result given the side we put out. And perhaps Fulham will do us a favour on Monday.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 12, 2011)

done really well these last couple of weeks, picking up points while others above us have dropped. can enjoy my birthday night out now!! COYS!


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually bothered to watch this online because Spurs and Sunderland were two of the teams I hadn't seen this season. Spurs were really quite shit in the first half, with Richardson and Gyan really running rings round Corluka and Assou-Ekotto. Gyan's goal was quite superb and they looked in control, but I think Dawson's goal totally threw Bruce's halftime talk.

The winner was very well taken but on the one replay I saw Defoe looked like he might've been a shade offside. I'll watch again on MOTD.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2011)

Gyan's goal was well taken but he'd never have had that much time and space if William Fucking Gallas wasn't off the pitch at the time changing his boots.  He's been a great signing given our problems with injuries at CB but that's amateur hour, if he doesn't realise that by 33 there's no hope for the brain-dead twat.

Niko again, 4 extra points in a week down to him.  Good lad


----------



## chieftain (Feb 13, 2011)

Great result again, I do feel we're riding our luck though

COYS


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2011)

Isn't getting points when not playing to your full potential a sign of a good season? Manchester United didn't hit full speed until recently, but are top of the league with one defeat.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2011)

YouSir said:


> Means no one's allowed to talk about it in the media I think, supposedly one or two 'super-injunctions' around at the moment, hiding peoples affairs and whatnot. Although I've no idea why his financial dodginess should get the same protection.


It's privacy. We're not used to it in the UK but it's something most of the rest of the world understands and protects in a fashion that doesn't require very expensive lawyers, which in turn has the implication privacy is the preserve of the rich in this country. Where, for example, would the Murdoch press be if people had a proper, statutory defined right to privacy. In fact not just Murdoch, the entire tabloid scum culture. Perish the thought.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2011)

Agree with the general view, esp. given the midfield was 2nd and 3rd choice. Most decent. Now he's back and fit, Dawson is making a huge difference to the defence.

Bad news about Bale not travelling for the big game tomorrow in Milan.

Fingers crossed Fulham get something tonight.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 14, 2011)

Gutted about Bale but the otherside of it is VDV could well play. Fingers crossed for a result.

Good article: http://www.dearmrlevy.com


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Great result again, I do feel we're riding our luck though
> 
> COYS


 
Further to my reply above, you're not doing too badly when your four most creative players, Bale, VDV, Modric and THudd, are all crook, plus potentially the best CB pairing in the country, King and Woodgate, are permanently injured.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2011)

stavros said:


> potentially the best CB pairing in the country, King and Woodgate, are permanently injured.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 15, 2011)

Great result from the West London wankers lol. Let's hope the luck continues in Milan tonight.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't fancy this a lot. In theory it shouldn't be too bad as the players know the stadium and crowd from the Inter game but the absence of Bale and Modric, together with less than ideal partnership options for Dawson, are a worry. Don't get me started on the full backs.

Be nice to not lose by more than 2, and to score.

Just noticed the return leg is in three weeks this time, and we've also only got two games between the legs.


----------



## stupid kid (Feb 15, 2011)

All Spurs so far, Redknapp spot on tactically, including the choice to leave Kranjcar out. Lennon still can't cross, if he could Spurs would be a goal up at least.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 15, 2011)

Great half Spurs, half the job well done. 

COYS


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

Not too shabby so far, let's see if we can keep this going for the second half.

COYS indeed!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2011)

Should've been a red, that.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 15, 2011)

what a cunt!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 15, 2011)

Mam'll be happpy


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

Crouchy, you'r a talentles cunt, but you keep scoring so I'll forgive you 

Get in


----------



## chieftain (Feb 15, 2011)

Get in Spurs, wonderful stuff


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

fuckme, that was close


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

fucking get in


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

is itme, or is gattuso a total wanker?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 15, 2011)

Get in Spurs, wonderful stuff. Truely I love you Tottenham


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 15, 2011)

Well played Spurs


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 15, 2011)

That was really very, very good.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 15, 2011)

gattuso's a  jumpy ittle bitch chang head?  YIDDO


----------



## chieftain (Feb 15, 2011)

xes said:


> is itme, or is gattuso a total wanker?


 
Yes and he's now suspended for the game at the Lane..... Wanker!


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

Today has been an awesome day. I got a bumper bonus in me wages, and Spurs beat Inter away


----------



## Balbi (Feb 15, 2011)

My money's on Jordan vs Gatusso. Joe will fucking nail him to the floor.


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

love to see it to be honest, be funny as fuck to see that cunt get a good kicking.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 15, 2011)

Balbi said:


> My money's on Jordan vs Gatusso. Joe will fucking nail him to the floor.


 
Shirley that's cheating


----------



## Balbi (Feb 15, 2011)

Not really, Joe could take his teeth out and hammer them in with his forehead.


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2011)

That was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 15, 2011)

xes said:


> Today has been an awesome day. I got a bumper bonus in me wages, and Spurs beat Inter away


 
I thought it was Milan Wednesday? Very confusing, this.


----------



## nastybobby (Feb 15, 2011)

Joe Jordan would leather Gattuso in a one-on-one, all day long, despite being 20 years his senior. Gattuso is Captain Caveman on PCP, or a psychologically maladjusted Oompa Loompa.


----------



## stupid kid (Feb 15, 2011)

I think Dawson timed that dive well.


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I thought it was Milan Wednesday? Very confusing, this.


 
you're going to have to excuse me, I got myself drunk wathcing that, who the fuck did we just play? 

I#m not that fucking dsrunk then, we did just play Inter Milan


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 15, 2011)

Didn't see it, but I'd just like to add, Joe Jordan is a complete cunt.


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Didn't see it, but I'd just like to add, Joe Jordan is a complete cunt.


 
your mums got the complete cunt. It's like action man with all the added gadgets, all the little play houses and remote control fucking helicopters. Fun for all the family.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd forgotten Jordan played for AC in the seventies. Think Gatusso's going to feel a right prick tomorrow


----------



## deadringer (Feb 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Don't fancy this a lot. In theory it shouldn't be too bad as the players know the stadium *and crowd *from the Inter game




i think milan have their own supporters?

 


what a night, well played boys, outstanding! 2nd half was a bit more tense, roll on 2nd leg at the lane. COYS!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 15, 2011)

xes said:


> your mums got the complete cunt. It's like action man with all the added gadgets, all the little play houses and remote control fucking helicopters. Fun for all the family.



Feeling right at home?


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Feeling right at home?


 
yeah man, it's the scatter cushions that does it.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 15, 2011)

Gattuso is a surplus little cunt. Well played Tottenham.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 15, 2011)

That's assault. I hope Jordon is banned for a long time.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> That's assault. I hope Jordon is banned for a long time.


 
How dare he brush his nose against Gattusos forehead


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 15, 2011)

Mad bastard.


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

And earlier, when he ruthlessly flung his neck into Gattusos hand. The man has NO SHAME!! 

We, from Tottenham, would like to appologise......


----------



## xes (Feb 15, 2011)

infact, the grass should have been sent off when it made Twattuso punch it after the booking


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 15, 2011)

GET IN!!!!!¬

Fucking mullered and so proud of that bunch.  Sandro, where the fuck did that performance come from?  Welcome back Jon Woodgate!  Lennon, what a goal (yeah I know Crouchie scored it but all you), Mickey Dawson immense at the end, even "erratic" Benny was the stuff of legend.


COYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Beam (Feb 16, 2011)

Spurs bullied the Champions League aristocrats in the 1st half and then sunk them with a sublime, silky counterattack on 80 minutes. Brilliant stuff. Harry's attack-minded approach paid dividends. Well done to them.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 16, 2011)

stupid kid said:


>


 
I love the 'RESPECT' logo on Gattuso's shirt during this assault


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


>


 
Anyone spost the difference between Joe Jordan in the still pic and this video clip taken later?

He was ready for him....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2011)

Pfft, that's not a headbutt, that's a sneeze


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 16, 2011)

would have liked to have seen jordan tear him a new one....one punch fight


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Waiting for the token Spurs fan to arrive at work  

Amusing rough and tumble last night and _honourable_ of Gattuso to say sorry 



> "I lost control," said Gattuso, who had earlier pushed Jordan in the face. "There is no excuse for what I did. I take my responsibilities for that."
> 
> The Italian added: "I was nervous. We were both speaking Scottish, something that I learned when I played in his home city of Glasgow, but I can't tell you what we said.
> 
> "I didn't want to argue with players and I did it with him, but I was wrong to do what I have done. I will have to await what they decide."


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for the token Spurs fan to arrive at work


The guy who sits opposite me was at the game; don't think he's due back 'till Friday 




			
				Gattuso said:
			
		

> We were both speaking Scottish, something that I learned when I played in his home city of Glasgow, but I can't tell you what we said.


Eh? Does he mean Gaelic?


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 16, 2011)

Is "speaking scottish" now a euphemism?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 16, 2011)

Still over the moon


----------



## chieftain (Feb 16, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Didn't see it, but I'd just like to add, Joe Jordan is a complete cunt.


 
He told me he thought you were an attention seeking prick aswell.

Leaves this wanker on ignore list...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 16, 2011)

Teaboy said:


> Is "speaking scottish" now a euphemism?



always has been hasn't it?

dave


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I know 'Glasgow kiss' is a term for a headbutt... 

e2a: though I'm still not acknowledging that as a headbutt


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

What a div. Jordan would have had him anyway.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

He's got to be in for a ban deluxe. Gotta respect Jordan not going down like a hairdresser footballer would have.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2011)

I started watching this not really being too fussed who won...

By the end, I was glad Spurs had. Gattuso, what a clown.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2011)

I have woken up with the joys of spring, a stupid grin on my face and have had this ditty in my head all day (dedicated to Chelsea and Milan)


Sometimes the road gets too rough and you can't stand the pace
Can't keep up with the leaders so get out of the race
Though you try and try so hard
Failure is your just reward
There is a lesson you must learn
Play with Tottenham you must get burned!

We love you Lennon, we do


----------



## Balbi (Feb 16, 2011)

editor said:


> He's got to be in for a ban deluxe. Gotta respect Jordan not going down like a hairdresser footballer would have.



Joe didn't even pause and finished his sentence


----------



## xes (Feb 16, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I have woken up with the joys of spring, a stupid grin on my face and have had this ditty in my head all day (dedicated to Chelsea and Milan)
> 
> 
> Sometimes the road gets too rough and you can't stand the pace
> ...



 Oh.My.Fucking.God.

I've been wondering where those lyrics come from for AAAGES. They were used in some old school ravey type tune (wouldn't mind knowing what tune it was) Now I know, thank you


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Joe didn't even pause and finished his sentence


 
And he had taken his glasses off....he was ready


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 16, 2011)

Just when you think things couldn't get any better (3-1 vs. Inter, 2-3 at the Death Star) . . . 'arry shouldn't manage England, he should manage the world against some alien team of four-footed, two-headed intergalactic football champions, and let them off with a 5-0 lesson.

AC were lucky some of our better players were injured.



I didn't understand how Gattuso even understands what Jordan says - it's not exactly easy at the best of times - but then somene pointed out the Glaswegion Rangers/Celtic link and it fell into place . . . Intentionally or otherwise it ended with the right result - he's not playing the second leg.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice article in the telegraph, concentrating on Jordan.  Link



> But, somehow, (Gattusso's) raving impotence in failing to dent the composed, cold fury in the older man’s eyes told of how Jordan has never had to pretend.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 18, 2011)

Somewhat surprisingly, we have about as close to a winter break now as we're likely to get - something like five games in seven weeks.

In fact, we shouldn't do too badly in any of those as well - aside from Milan, the next big game is Citeh at home on the 16th of April. Fixtures:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/fixtures/default.stm


----------



## chieftain (Feb 18, 2011)

BAE keeps it real: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/9402117.stm


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 22, 2011)

Game tonight, if you didn't know - Blackpool away. Should we win, we'll go third on merit.

Might be some issues with catching it on tv as Chelsea are at Copenhagen. Anyone know?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 22, 2011)

5Live has coverage.

It doesn't seem to be on any of the usual TV channels.

Not sure about any interweb streams though, I usually look about 10mins into the game...


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck's sake tottenham.  Pull yourselves together.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 22, 2011)

oh dear


----------



## big eejit (Feb 22, 2011)

Top 5 thread?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## agricola (Feb 22, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Top 5 thread?


 
Still better than last seasons RS one.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2011)

Well done Blackpool!


----------



## chieftain (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a bloody Mary for these champions league hangovers 

Well done Blackpool


----------



## deadringer (Feb 23, 2011)

so frustrating, i missed the first pen, but no one picking up DJ campbell for the 2nd, 4 white shirts floating about doing nothing........... 

and benny! 

blackpool done well, ive enjoyed watching them run some of the better teams ragged this season, was just hoping we wouldn't be one of them. hope some of our strikers hit some form soon, this is starting to cost us now. the midfield and vdV can't cover them forever.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2011)

deadringer said:


> so frustrating, i missed the first pen, but no one picking up DJ campbell for the 2nd, 4 white shirts floating about doing nothing...........


 
He was also a shade offside. However, Blackpool had about three chances and took them all, whereas Spurs had about 30 and took nothing bar the consolation at the end. Kingson played a blinder though, and Blackpool didn't half defend well.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2011)

We've also been lucky in recent weeks with the odd 'wonder goal' and last gasp winner. Over 38 games, if we're good enough it'll happen . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

Double whammy tonight as Chelsea host Man Utd - we obviously want a Man Utd win to keep Chelsea below us, but a Man Utd win also puts more space between them and the goons


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Double whammy tonight as Chelsea host Man Utd - we obviously want a Man Utd win to keep Chelsea below us, but a Man Utd win also puts more space between them and the goons


 
Are you not a little obessed with us?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

It's nice that you want to talk about me - really, I'm flattered - but I'm humble enough to want to keep the thread about football.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's nice that you want to talk about me - really, I'm flattered - but I'm humble enough to want to keep the thread about money.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's nice that you want to talk about me - really, I'm flattered - but I'm humble enough to want to keep the thread about football.


 
If you didnt keep infesting the Goon forum with stupidity, I'd gladly ignore you.

Deal?


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been permabanned from Spurs Community!  Apparently calling bigots out for declaring all muslims to be hateful terrorist scum, and that the west should start a 'jihad' on islam is somehow inappropriate.  The islamophobia itself is fine of course.


----------



## strung out (Mar 2, 2011)

i got a warning on a rovers forum for saying that if the resident board homophobe started using the word fag to describe gay people anywhere in my presence i'd spark him out.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 2, 2011)

Just a thought: If Citeh, Utd or Arsenal finish in the top 4 and one of the wins the FA cup won't 5th place be enough for a CL place?


----------



## strung out (Mar 2, 2011)

no, why would that happen? there are only 4 CL places, which go to the top four teams in the league.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 3, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Just a thought: If Citeh, Utd or Arsenal finish in the top 4 and one of the wins the FA cup won't 5th place be enough for a CL place?


 
No. Maybe if one wins the Champions League and finishes 5th then we'll get 5 entrants, which isn't out of the bounds of possibility for Chelsea by any means.


----------



## strung out (Mar 3, 2011)

no, that rule's been changed now, so if spurs, arsenal, chelsea or man united win the CL but finish fifth in the prem, the fourth placed team misses out.

they changed it after the farce of 2005 when 5 english clubs qualified.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 3, 2011)

strung out said:


> no, that rule's been changed now, so if spurs, arsenal, chelsea or man united win the CL but finish fifth in the prem, the fourth placed team misses out.
> 
> they changed it after the farce of 2005 when 5 english clubs qualified.


so who would the "extra place" go to?


----------



## strung out (Mar 3, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> so who would the "extra place" go to?


 
the team that wins the champions league.

for example, if chelsea finish fifth and spurs finish fourth, but chelsea win the champions league, spurs miss out on their CL spot. or vice versa obviously.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 5, 2011)

Please beat Wolves tomorrow.


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 5, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Please beat Wolves tomorrow.


 

Hopefully not


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 5, 2011)

Please post something regretful and defensive tomorrow after you lose. I want to read it out out loud, very slowly, in a yamyam accent and then laugh for a bit.


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 6, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Please post something regretful and defensive tomorrow after you lose. I want to read it out out loud, very slowly, in a yamyam accent and then laugh for a bit.


 
Well thanks firstly for lending us O'Hara he has fit in quite well, but secondly dont fall into the trap of the other "big boys" Chelsea, United, City, Liverpool they all shared your presumptuousness and they ended up losers.

...oh and by the way please post something regretful and defensive tomorrow after you lose. I want to read it out out loud, very slowly, in a cockney accent and then laugh for a bit...especially after i said cahnt about a dozen times


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2011)

Game of the season this.


----------



## Corax (Mar 6, 2011)

The UEFA cup rocks.  It's my favourite cup.  The Champions League is for paedophiles and fascists.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2011)

StanSmith said:


> ...oh and by the way please post something regretful and defensive tomorrow after you lose. I want to read it out out loud, very slowly, in a cockney accent and then laugh for a bit...especially after i said cahnt about a dozen times



Cor. Luv a duck.


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2011)

Spurs were good for five minute periods but Wolves really deserved to win. Jarvis ripped Hutton apart all afternoon, and Hutton should've undoubtedly been off for the penalty.


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 6, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Please post something regretful and defensive tomorrow after you lose. I want to read it out out loud, very slowly, in a yamyam accent and then laugh for a bit.


 

Lucky wor ya me mon? If it wor for that cock Halsey we would have had the three points and yow couldnt have moaned about it at all.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 7, 2011)

FFS, sounded a v good game on 5Live but couldn't we have held on for 12 minutes with the ref onboard?

Well no we couldn't which is bloody frustrating to say the least. No champions league next seasons with anymore of this stuff.


----------



## xes (Mar 7, 2011)

It was a cracking game, I'm sure if I were a neutral, it'd have seemed like a better result. But yes, the ref was definatly "on board" with Spurs. The pen should have resulted in a red card, and we were lucky that that other goal didn't count. Plus a few other ref decisions which went our way.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 7, 2011)

i can't believe you lot did that. Tossers.


----------



## mattie (Mar 7, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i can't believe you lot did that. Tossers.


 
I can.  The bunch of bastards.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2011)

Should have put the first team out. 

For the 100th time, may God save us from our full backs.

Clear the decks for Wednesday . . . what a night at the Lane!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 7, 2011)

arry might be able to spot a bargin in midfield but he is proper pony at signing full backs.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Mar 7, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i can't believe you lot did that. Tossers.


 
I cant believe our full backs aren't butter!

Mooooooooooo-ve them on sharpish


----------



## discokermit (Mar 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> For the 100th time, may God save us from our full backs.


jarvis is getting better and better. made a few fullbacks look shit this season.


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2011)

discokermit said:


> jarvis is getting better and better. made a few fullbacks look shit this season.



I remember when he played for the Gills.  Good to see him doing well in the Prem.


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2011)

xes said:


> we were lucky that that other goal didn't count.


 
Agreed. The American stream I was watching couldn't work out why it was disallowed, but I think the ref judged that Gomes had both hands on the ball when it was knocked from them. He did, but I'm not sure he had purchase on it so the goal should've stood.


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2011)

Cobblers.  It was a clear foul, no doubt whatsoever.  Gomes was in full control of the ball, and was brutally barged over by that nasty orange ruffian.  It was clear as day to me, and that means it must be true because I'm not in the slightest bit biased.  No Siree.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 7, 2011)

if gomes had flapped any more he would have achieved flight.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2011)

> 'Arry Redknapp admits he's been distracted while preparing Spurs for their Big Cup second leg tie against Milan by charges of tax evasion which go to court in July. "If it wasn't me this wouldn't be happening," sniffed 'Arry. "I'm not a paedophile and I'm not a bank robber. I've done nothing wrong."



  They have to arrest you to talk to you, isn't that right 'arry?


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2011)

What a utter cock end, always disliked this goon: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9418672.stm


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2011)

tommers said:


> They have to arrest you to talk to you, isn't that right 'arry?


 
Thanks for the update Tommers, a welcome distraction from tomorrows massive game


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Thanks for the update Tommers, a welcome distraction from tomorrows massive game



It just made me laugh chief.  Like you can never do anything wrong unless you're a paedophile or a bank robber.  I thought you could add it to your list of funny harry quotations that you've got above your bed.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2011)

chieftain said:


> What a utter cock end, always disliked this goon: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9418672.stm


 
I hope they play a friendly with Stoke and Shawcross does what he's best at.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

chieftain said:


> What a utter cock end, always disliked this goon: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9418672.stm


 
Yep, but I like the way he and others like Terry Henry and Pires at Villa don't lose the hate - Henry in partic makes me laugh phoning people up telling them to play somewhere else instead. Old skool.

Huge night tonight - don't fancy it at all. Stand by your beds . . . .


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 9, 2011)

The Reithian old BBC said:
			
		

> 1932: Good news: Tottenham versus AC Milan starts in, oooh, about 13 minutes. Good news part II: If you are in the UK, you will can listen to commentary from White Hart Lane on BBC Radio 5 live. Give this page a manual refresh now if you want the link.



Or, of course, you could watch it on the fucking telly.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck tonight!


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 9, 2011)

Quite excited about this. What I would've given for a ticket tonight, with the stadium's future in doubt this match, with this team, will hopefully be a lovely memory for a lot of fans to take from the old Lane.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh well, there's always the quarters and the semis to get tickets for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2011)

play up milan!


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Tossers have blocked my IP from the Spurs chatroom I use (I got banned from the main site for calling an islamaphobic bigot an islamaphobic bigot). 

Anyone know any proxy servers that work with IRC chatrooms - or any other way around it?

Ta.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2011)

That shoulda been a yellow...


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

Milan aren't half looking lively at the moment...


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 9, 2011)

Come on halftime.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

Spurs have got to change something as Milan are hammering them right now.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 9, 2011)

True dat, but they made it to halftime. Hopefully we'll see some changes in the second half otherwise this is going to be a very long 45mins.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2011)

Milan's half, just (or just+).

There's a lot of talk about Harry being England manager (although I fail to see why they want to shit on him by saying that, the job's a curse) - he can cement that position with what he does at half-time.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Bloody Virgin.  My IP lease doesn't expire until tomorrow night.  Balls.


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

Blimey, that was hard going. Don't think we kept the ball for longer than 15 seconds at a time.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

If Bale is fit enough to last out the second half, he's got to go on.

He can _definitely_ mix it up with those European types!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2011)

Edge of the seat stuff though. 

I think Milan will score, the way things are going, so he should bring on...er...whoever is good at a counter-attack to take advantage of Milan's constant attacking.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh Bale fucking definitely, if they can risk him.


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

well, he'ss warming up, so fingers crossed.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 9, 2011)

Lennon's putting some great balls in but Crouch heads it down into the same space whether there's anyone there on not, Raf needs to be quicker to get up and support - or they need to vary the attack.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

No use praying Ibra, it was still offside!


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Benny's passing in the last 3 games has been atrocious.

I've a hunch that Pav could do something tonight.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

Oooh that was close!


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Phew...............


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

*likes the Welsh flag


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

Gomez would be funny.....if he played for someone else


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

Bale's not looking fully fit,  is he?


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

not really, probably why he held off so long getting him on


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

xes said:


> Gomez would be funny.....if he played for someone else


 
He does.

Always nice when fans can spell the names of their own players.


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

he's a great shot stopper, but he's still a complete liability.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

We're looking much better this half.

So we'll probably concede 3 now.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 9, 2011)

Fucking hell this is getting silly now, dunno if I can take another ten minutes of this.


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

this is going o be a nervy last 10, that's for sure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2011)

play up milan


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

xes said:


> he's a great shot stopper, but he's still a complete liability.


 
He splits opinions, but IMHO there are few better keepers in the EPL overall.  He runs on confidence though, and that's been low this season as he's not had a stable back 4.

FWIW, he's 7th GK in the Castrol rankings atm, and was up in 4th last time I checked with only VDS, Hart and Cech above him.


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

well, as you say, he's an opinion splitter.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

His name's definitely spelled with an 's' though.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

I might actually start believing we can do this in a minute.....


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

don't you DARE


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Fucks sake!

This is taking years off my life.


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

Result!

not pretty, but effective/.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 9, 2011)

Exciting game that, not the best performance but we well deserved it over the two legs. Both Brazilians, Gomez in the first leg and Sandro in the second, really saved our arses and Gallas was good too, I've admired the way he's got his head down to business since signing. Champions League Quarter Finalists, COYS!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2011)

Excellent.  Sandro motm?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

I enjoyed that. Milan were the classier side by miles but Spurs put in a great performance to keep them out. Well done Spurs!


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

QFs of the Champions League at the first time of asking.  

Fuck you Arsenal.  Fuck you City.  Fuck you everyone who doubted us, who said we wouldn't get past Young Boys, who said we'd never get past the group stage.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 9, 2011)

Not pretty, but still worth watching rather than spending the time arguing over whether Gomes should be swapped back for Neil Sullivan or Kasey Keller.


----------



## xes (Mar 9, 2011)

I was watching, posting helped with the nerves. I can do 2  things at once, me


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Exciting game that, not the best performance but we well deserved it over the two legs. Both Brazilians, *Gomez* in the first leg and Sandro in the second, really saved our arses and Gallas was good too, I've admired the way he's got his head down to business since signing. Champions League Quarter Finalists, COYS!!


 
Gome*s* FFS!!!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 9, 2011)

One of you was googling his stats. That's taking multitasking to extremes.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 9, 2011)

Who do we want in the quarters, then?


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Who do we want in the quarters, then?


 
West Ham, ideally.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2011)

*Barcalona.*


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> play up milan


 
"Are you watching Arsenal"


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 9, 2011)

Corax said:


> Gome*s* FFS!!!!



 look at me, all excited and typey-wrongy


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2011)

Great stuff from Spurs. COYS!  into the last 8 first time of asking. Amazing stuff!

Best 0-0 ever, Sandro, Modric, all of them 

Barcelona


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Kobenhavn would be good, given what that would imply...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2011)

chieftain said:


> "Are you watching Arsenal"


 
arsenal aren't playing tonight


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> arsenal aren't playing tonight


 
It's a silent comma.  And question mark.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2011)

Corax said:


> QFs of the Champions League at the first time of asking.
> 
> Fuck you Arsenal.  Fuck you City.  Fuck you everyone who doubted us, who said we wouldn't get past Young Boys, who said we'd never get past the group stage.


 
Hear, fucking hear boy!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2011)

I've got the tune: "They all laughed at Christopher Columbus, when he said the world was round" going through my head.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> arsenal aren't playing tonight


 
No, you have to be in the comp knobby nuts


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

I like this comment on the Grauniad:



> Can we have a new date in the calender please - St Arseington's Day:
> 
> The day on which Arsenal can no longer progress further than Tottenham in the Champion's League..?
> 
> ;-)


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2011)

FYI Quarter final draw is March 18th and Spurs are in it init


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2011)

chieftain said:


> FYI Quarter final draw is March 18th and Spurs are in it init


 
pride comes before a fall, chieftain. what's the betting your lot get another dodgy meal?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 9, 2011)

Schalke, then Inter again and the lightweight Catalans in the final. It sounds much easier than finishing fourth again.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> pride comes before a fall, chieftain. what's the betting your lot get another dodgy meal?


 
Well we're gonna fall at some point.  We're not exactly favourites to win the bloody thing.

But we *are* in the quarter-finals, the last 8, of the Champions League.  In our first CL season.

Which is nice.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 9, 2011)

Just beaten the top team in Italy, though. No harm in dreaming – this Spurs team is probably better than the Liverpool team that won it.

I was impressed tonight. VDV was out of sorts, the tactic of looking for Crouch was all too predictable, but Spurs were brilliant at the back and Milan barely had a sniff in the second half, for all Seedorf's setting things up.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2011)

It finally came to me tonight who Gomes reminds me of - the 'goons' from Popeye cartoons!







go on the gomes

how good did the slooow version of spurs come marching in sound tonight?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah yes, well done the crowd. Very good value all the way through.

Uncanny that.  I do worry about him though. He is rather calamity-prone.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 10, 2011)

So who thought we'd fuck it up at half time? kinell.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 10, 2011)

Well done Spurs, I didn't think you could grind out results like that.



Corax said:


> QFs of the Champions League at the first time of asking.
> 
> Fuck you Arsenal.  Fuck you City.  Fuck you everyone who doubted us, who said we wouldn't get past Young Boys, who said we'd never get past the group stage.


 
You must have had your doubts - especially when you were 3-0 down to Young Boys.


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2011)

Maggot said:


> You must have had your doubts - especially when you were 3-0 down to Young Boys.


 
It's Spurs - I have my doubts when they're 3-0 up with 10 minutes to go!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> pride comes before a fall, chieftain. what's the betting your lot get another dodgy meal?


 
Indeed it does but in all honestly anything after the group stages was/is dynamite for me so who gives a monkeys arse about you or what you think, post or do.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2011)

Shredded. Longest 8 hours of my life.

Didn't think we could play like that and, thankfully, nor did Milan. Wonderful tactical battle.

Watched it again later and couldn't take my eyes off Clarence Clyde Seedorf - extraordinary player. Modric and Sandro were obviously wonderful for Tottenham - Sandro clearly likes that kind of team set up. 

Why do the media clowns  keep talking about Tottenham not having their "two best payers" fully fit when the injury list includes VdV, Bale, Ledley and Woodgate. Could be quite  different in the next round though.

Fantastic!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Watched it again later and couldn't take my eyes off Clarence Clyde Seedorf - extraordinary player. Modric and Sandro were obviously wonderful for Tottenham - Sandro clearly likes that kind of team set up.
> !


 
Sandro was MoM, I thought. Seedorf would have been had Milan won, but I'd be asking questions about Milan's attack. For all Seedorf's good work, they created hardly anything. Is Ibrahimovic the most overrated player in the world or what?


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Shredded. Longest 8 hours of my life.
> 
> Didn't think we could play like that and, thankfully, nor did Milan. Wonderful tactical battle.
> 
> ...


 
I have to admit I don't really count Woodgate and King as injuries anymore.  They're just special bonus cameos on the rare occasions they aren't broken.

But Kaboul and Huddlestone were both amongst our best players at the start of the season.  Everything went through Thud, and he was getting high praise from all sides.  Kaboul had turned into a really quality player, both defensively but also marauding forward and offering a threat that none of our other CBs can match.  He complements a partner like Gallas or Daws perfectly.  I suspect our league position would currently by much more comfortable if those two had been fit the whole time.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2011)

THudd has always had defensive and mobility issues for me. Still young and still improving (when he finally lost weight) but, in comparison, the rate of progress of Sandro is really pretty considerable.

I also thing THudd still relies too heavily on his Hollywood pass which looks nice when it comes off but doesn't actually get us that far. In some ways, Sandro is the player I wanted THudd to become - kind of Palacious with more sense.

Agree Kaboul was fast becoming very interesting.


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2011)

Sandro's a fantastic prospect, which should come as no surprise to anyone seeing as he won the South American version of the Champions League last season.

I think a lot of people under-rate Thud.  It's not the eye-catching stuff (that sometimes does, but sometimes doesn't come off) that's the most important thing he brings.  It's the simple play.  His positioning is excellent, which allows him to break up oppo attacks, and he then distributes very quickly, and often with great vision.  He's got a natural eye for where to play the ball in order to start moves off.  It often goes unnoticed just how integral he is to everything unless you're purposely watching for it.  I've never agreed with the 'mobility' stuff about Hudd either.  I don't mean to be insulting, but it's always seemed to me a baseless cliche that pundits come out with and people therefore accept to easily.  Akin to BAE being a weak link defensively, or Gomes 'flapping' at things.

A midfield pairing of Sandro and Hudd for difficult away games would be extremely hard for any team to break down.

When you consider the other midfielders - Bale, Lennon, Niko, Modric, Palacios - We really do have an embarrassment of riches when everyone's fit and on form.  We should be doing much better in the league IMO.  A proper centre-forward would be handy of course...


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Agree Kaboul was fast becoming very interesting.


 
He kept popping up on the left wing in his last few games before injury!  

Gallas was a fantastic free signing, and is great at the back, but I do wish he'd stop roaming forward.  He's frickin useless in the last 3rd of the pitch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2011)

This is rather good


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2011)

No ones mentioned Harry Redknapp, well bloody done Harry amazing first go at the Champions League. Enjoy the well earned bacon sandwich!


----------



## deadringer (Mar 11, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is rather good





*wipes a tear away*

men and boys, jumpers for goalposts...........


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2011)

Corax said:


> I think a lot of people under-rate Thud.  It's not the eye-catching stuff (that sometimes does, but sometimes doesn't come off) that's the most important thing he brings.  It's the simple play.


 
Agreed. Wasn't he originally groomed as a proto-Carrick at the time? I think his style would be well suited to the international game too, and given his size there's always the theory that he'll do a Beckenbauer/Sammer and migrate into the sweeper role (he's nowhere near those two, but you get the point).


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2011)

Do any yids on here post on any Spurs, or dedicated football forums?

Most of the ones I've found are incredibly tight and anal.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to post occasionally on Jim Duggan's Topspurs site, and then joined the exodus to COYS when he got bored. Was there less out of obsessive fandom, more because I enjoy message boards and pre-Urban I was somewhere much less busy with no Spurs discussion at all - I was certainly an outlier in the fair-weather stakes. After signing up here I allowed my COYS posting rights to lapse; the place was absurdly elitist and dedicated to stroking the egos of soi-disant ITKs. Wouldn't even know where to find it now. Glory Glory isn't bad for transfer window silliness.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 13, 2011)

Corax said:


> Do any yids on here post on any Spurs, or dedicated football forums?
> 
> Most of the ones I've found are incredibly tight and anal.  Any recommendations?


 
thegoalposts.com


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2011)

Ouch.  Poor Bayern - that's gotta hurt.

(ps - cheers Zapp, I'll have a shufti)


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 15, 2011)

Inter in the QFs, I can feel it in me waters!

Maicon to sit out both games with a phantom "slight muscle strain".


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, decent result in Munich - but absolutely nothing to fear from our pov. 

Would like to avoid Man Utd and Barca, would like to get Inter, but above everything would like the second leg at home.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2011)

Joe Jordan recieves one-match touchline ban for taking off his glasses and glaring at Gattuso


----------



## chieftain (Mar 18, 2011)

REAL MADRID with second leg at home!

F**KING ACE!

COYS


----------



## chieftain (Mar 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Would like to avoid Man Utd and Barca, would like to get Inter, but above everything would like the second leg at home.


 
Your wish is UEFA's command my good man

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 18, 2011)

Would have taken that (except for getting Barca  in the semi)!

On due reflection,  I think I prefer Chelsea to Man Utd in the final.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 18, 2011)

Champions League draw: Real Madrid have much to fear from Tottenham says manager Harry Redknapp:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...om-Tottenham-says-manager-Harry-Redknapp.html



> Tottenham Hotspur have already beaten Inter Milan and AC Milan in the competition and Redknapp said:“ It's a fantastic draw, what a draw to look forward to, one of the greatest names in club football.
> 
> “If we can get a good result in the first leg we have a chance,” added Redknapp. “We feel we can play against anybody.
> 
> ...


Not sure I'll be able to get enough of this over the coming weeks . . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 19, 2011)

We've got some bloke called Bale starting on the left, as well as a sub called Pletikosa (who I don't know but could play anywhere in the back four, though is presumably a keeper). Interested to see how Sandro performs in a more usual, Prem-shaped team. IIRC, Defoe loves playing this shower:


Tottenham: Gomes, Corluka, Gallas, Dawson, Assou-Ekotto, Lennon, Sandro, Modric, Bale, Van der Vaart, Defoe. Subs: Pletikosa, Hutton, Jenas, Pavlyuchenko, Crouch, Bassong, Kranjcar.


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)

Modders, Sandro, VDV, Bale, Lennon = we're going to kill West Ham in the face.


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)

Why haven't we killed them in the face yet?  

Need Pav or Crouch.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm gonna jinx West Ham and say you lot don't look like scoring at all.


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm gonna jinx West Ham and say you lot don't look like scoring at all.


 
Yeah but we're playing lots of pretty passes in midfield.

Do we get points for that?


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)

Our unstoppable march towards the Europa Cup continues.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yeah but we're playing lots of pretty passes in midfield.
> 
> Do we get points for that?


 
one, I think.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> Modders, Sandro, VDV, Bale, Lennon = we're going to kill West Ham in the face.





Get yourself a t-shirt with "goal!" written on it.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it was The Times that suggested it's 45 shots since we last scored . . .

On to more mundane things . . Madrid are saying Ronaldo is out for 2-3 weeks with a hamstring - I suppose we can assume, at the least, he won't be match fit for the away leg. But will Bale . .  he didn't even looking training ground fit on Sat.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2011)

on to even more mundane things... will you manage to score a goal over 2 legs?

At last!  A scientific investigation into whether West Ham's defence is better than Real Madrid's!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 21, 2011)

tommers we want them to score! in fact i want them to score 5 in the first twenty mins and then not have to do anything for the next 70. For the madrid game so they are at peak fitness for stoke

They have wigan up next! Come on spurs, help keep us up!

dave


----------



## chieftain (Mar 21, 2011)

tommers said:


> on to even more mundane things... will you manage to score a goal over 2 legs?



Or with either leg! Boom boom!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 21, 2011)

Bloody West Ham are becoming a bogey team!


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2011)

kained&able said:


> They have wigan up next! Come on spurs, help keep us up!



It would be nice if they could actually beat a team in the bottom 6.

Wigan vs Spurs?  Whelan, Levy and Redknapp in the same stadium?  What's that stuff you make explosives out of?  Fertiliser?


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2011)

tommers said:


> What's that stuff you make explosives out of?


 
*I* don't make explosives out of anything...  

_*phones dibble*_


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2011)

Grass.


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2011)

tommers said:


> Grass.


 
I'm just a patriot!!!  

But if you're gonna bribe me with drugs, I may reconsider.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 21, 2011)

typical spurs can't beat a shed load of explosives so expects the authorities to sort it out. You would have thought they'd have learned after lasagne gate and the olympic stadium, the authorities don't care about you.

dave


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2011)

Institutional anti-semitism, that's what it is.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 21, 2011)

Its just you lot smell as you don't trust shower rooms.

It's your own fault.

dave


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought you were a spanner, not a chav?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 21, 2011)

I am all things to all men.

dave


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2011)

You can say that again.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 21, 2011)

I am all things to all men.

dave


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2011)

You can say that again.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 23, 2011)

The CL situation has caused a proper sense of humour failure in goons who otherwise have a sense of proportion about football. It's not as if they're not still in with a shout of the league title . . .

Haven't seen them this way in, well . . . decades I suppose. 

Fantastic to have a genuine rivalry back, at least for now.


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Fantastic to have a genuine rivalry back, *at least for now*.


 
Until our best players piss off at the end of the season because they don't want to play in the wafer you mean?  


Yes, I know I'm being a pessimistic bastard.  It's the only way I survive supporting this fecking club.  This way, at least I avoid too much disappointment and have the odd nice surprise...


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2011)

I see THudd's about to get back in training, which rather begs the question: Bale, Lennon, Modric and . . .

Palacious
Sandro
Jenas
THudd
Piennar
Kranjcar, or
VdV (second striker really, I suppose)?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 24, 2011)

sandro is impressing me no end.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep, especially given he's a kid really and it's his first season not just in the Prem but anywhere outside Brazil. Should be handy when he grows into it.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2011)

Roll on Tuesday, roll over Real...

I'm excited already. Whatever the result let's hope for yet another great game.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.sportsvibe.co.uk/news/fo...-by-6m-deal-for-magnificent-defender-updated/

I was a sceptic but I admit it he's done us proud this season. 

A big thanks to Gallas & another to the mugs down the road.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2011)

Bizarre way to report a free signing though - talking about how much he'll earn "before tax" as if it's a fee or something.


----------



## mattie (Apr 1, 2011)

Only weakly spuds-related, but this is so awesome that I had to post it somewhere.

Lifted from the grauniad's youtube round-up, Basile Boli and Chris Waddle throwing some shapes to the sound of, well, to the sound of Basile Boli and Chris Waddle and a short-circuiting bontempi keyboard.


Excruciatingly brilliant.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2011)

Bollocky bollocks - Bale isn't going to be match fit for Tuesday, if indeed he plays at all.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 2, 2011)

bellends with a twitchy manager


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah Spurs. Why are you so fucking shit? Can't even beat Wigan. Dickheads.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 3, 2011)

or west ham, wolves or blackpool. 3 points from our last 4 games is not good form. someone score some fucking goals


----------



## chieftain (Apr 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> bellends with a twitchy manager


 
Dave, fella, we're NOT going to do you any favours, even if we could score!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 4, 2011)

Refused as fuck, I've not read your post (as you're on ignore but). I'm guessing its some attention seeking shit with an abusive 'cuss' included.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 4, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah Spurs. Why are you so fucking shit? Can't even beat Wigan. Dickheads.


 
.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 4, 2011)

tbf, you have have seen the one in the Arsenal thread.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 4, 2011)

just following me around biteing my posts.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Apr 5, 2011)

Big game tonight, Im not expecting much from it but live in hope!

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2011)

I dreamt 0-1, us scoring from a free kick about 22 yards out. So that's a no no.

Bale plays, but he can barely be training ground fit.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 5, 2011)

Bale plays - not likely to be 100% fit, but good news anyway.

In less good news, Ronaldo is in the Real squad.  Oh well.

COME ON YOU SPURS!!!!!!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd c&p this off the BBC website for no reason whatsoever:




> Tuesday, 5 April 2011
> 
> Champions League
> 
> ...


----------



## deadringer (Apr 5, 2011)

Spurs in the Bernabeu!! Arsenal watching Emmerdale!


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2011)

deadringer said:


> Spurs in the Bernabeu!! Arsenal watching Emmerdale!


 
Jamie Redknapp mentioning his dad ad infinitum!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2011)

oh dear. crouch 2nd yellow


----------



## xes (Apr 5, 2011)

I was just sitting there thinking, how could we make this game harder?....


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 5, 2011)

1-0 looking like a good result now.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 5, 2011)

Flaming hell...


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2011)

Schalke are 4-2 up in the San Siro.


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, it's been fun...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 5, 2011)

agricola said:


> Schalke are 4-2 up in the San Siro.


 
Schalke are a good team. It's been quite nostalgic watching Madrid with ex-Liverpool, ex-Arsenal, ex-Man Utd managed by ex-Chelsea.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Schalke are a good team. It's been quite nostalgic watching Madrid with ex-Liverpool, ex-Arsenal, ex-Man Utd managed by ex-Chelsea.


 
2-5 now.  The mad thing is they are tenth in the Bundesliga, and yet here they are twatting Inter Milan all over the place.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 5, 2011)

All set up for another glorious comeback I see?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 5, 2011)

We've been here before 

Still flaming hell...


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2011)

Despite the scoreline I think we've looked pretty good for a team with 10 men against Real Fecking Madrid.

So at least it should bolster our chances of signing what we need to get us back into the CL.  Call me crazy, but I think a quality striker might be an good idea...


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh bloody nora.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 5, 2011)

Yowsa. Was that Gomes' fault then?


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yowsa. Was that Gomes' fault then?


 
Pretty much.  

5-0 at the Lane it is then.


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2011)

So Real will win the CL, Harry'll be off to manage England, and Jose'll be looking for a fresh challenge and a return to the Prem...


----------



## chieftain (Apr 5, 2011)

What a nightmare! 

It's been fun though.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2011)

Given the fitness of Bale and VdV, the absence of Lennon and fucking Crouch, we were lucky to get zero.

Felt like we were among the big boys last night. The pub was three times as busy as for the last round, big stadium, big players . . . intersting experience.

Last eight - what ya going to do . . .


----------



## Corax (Apr 6, 2011)

In a way I'm looking forward to the 2nd leg more now.  If we'd lost 1-0 I'd be on tenterhooks for it rather than just enjoying it.  They've got nothing to lose, and nothing to prove.  I hope they put on a real performance at WHL and show the style and flair that we know they're so capable of.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Felt like we were among the big boys last night.


 

Back to Channel 5 on a Thursday next year.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 6, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Back to Channel 5 on a Thursday next year.


 
A Liverpool supporting mate of mine suggested this to me last night. Yeah I thought, along with Liverpool themselves!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2011)

Citeh picked up in the Prem after they were knocked out of the Europa, it would be handy if we now did as well . . . .


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2011)

chieftain said:


> A Liverpool supporting mate of mine suggested this to me last night. Yeah I thought, along with Liverpool themselves!


 
If we're fucking lucky. Brum's got one of those spots haven't they, after winning the FA Cup? Meaning only 5th placed go to EL. More than likely that'll be you lot.


----------



## strung out (Apr 6, 2011)

brum get one for winning the league cup, and assuming man city finish in the top 4, another uefa spot will go to bolton or stoke for being fa cup winners/runners up


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, cheers, that's more like it.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Felt like we were among the big boys last night. The pub was three times as busy as for the last round, big stadium, big players . . . intersting experience.
> 
> . .


 
I'd start praying now you don't get Alzheimer's.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2011)

Enjoying every moment, not expecting it to be repeated. 

It's all a fine achievement. If Tottenham had double the wage bill - as the goons do (£60 million vs. £120 million) - we'd expect more from it. Like cups, even.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2011)

you spend it on transfer fees, they spend it on wages.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2011)

Don't talk that internet accountant bollocks again. We invest better than most, is the point.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL your net spend on players has been 125 million loss whilst ours has been 25 million in the black over the past five(ish) years.

What strategies working then? Is 125 million in the red worth it for a couple of euro cup games?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> What strategies working then? Is 125 million in the red worth it for a couple of euro cup games?


 
It made this seasons Wednesdays and next seasons Thursday evenings more interesting...


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2011)

And, as if by magic,

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/08/tottenham-gareth-bale-departure


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> LOL your net spend on players has been 125 million loss whilst ours has been 25 million in the black over the past five(ish) years.


 Unban's fav internet accountant!1! As said a thousand times 'spend' means nothing at all, except on Internet forums.

According to 'spend' Bale is a £10 million liability, Lennon a £1 million liability, Modric a £16 million liability.  What they are also is a £100 million asset. etc, etc, etc.

The next thing to consider is the return on the asset - as in did the asset contribute to the club attracting CL receipts: what is the ROI on that investment?

But maybe you should stick to your gibbering LOL, it's probably a lot more comforting.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, iROBOT. Thrifty Spurs are thrifty.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 9, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, iROBOT. Thrifty Spurs are thrifty.


 
Innit.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 9, 2011)

London Calling. 
I REALLY hope you sell Modric AND Bale to actually cash in on that _investment._ (ha ha ha!) .When you do I'd love to see who you replace with them and then what position you end up in the league.

You can rant on about some accounting bollox as much as you want the bottom line is you'll never reach that amount for them as they are essential for your long term future and therefore it would be be suicidal to sell them.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Unban's fav internet accountant!1! As said a thousand times 'spend' means nothing at all, except on Internet forums.
> 
> According to 'spend' Bale is a £10 million liability, Lennon a £1 million liability, Modric a £16 million liability.  What they are also is a £100 million asset. etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



so how is fabregas etc not a 65k a week asset? That helps generate champions league income and merchazndise sales, blah blah blazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I love you having a go at me and irobot for being internet accountants and then well being an accountant on the internet.

Thrifty spurs are very thirfty.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2011)

Great to beat Stoke. Really needed that. Great to see Kabol and Thud return and Modders scoring.

Mission impossible next!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 11, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Thrifty spurs are very thirfty.



Spending is a combination of net transfer fees, wages and depreciation in asset value as contacts run down (amortisation).  We (Spurs) lay out a lot in transfer fees, recoup plenty through sales, are within our means on wages (relative to turnover with or without Champions League next season) and keep the majority of our better players tied to long term contracts.  Not exactly thrifty but our "spending" is absolutely dwarfed by the now traditional top 4 and Man City, yet here we are challenging to get back in Europe's elite competition; not bad huh?


4-0 Wednesday, Gomes the hero in a penalty shootout.   Cardiac wards packed to the rafters across North London.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 11, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Spending is a combination of net transfer fees, wages and depreciation in asset value as contacts run down (amortisation).  We (Spurs) lay out a lot in transfer fees, recoup plenty through sales, are within our means on wages (relative to turnover with or without Champions League next season) and keep the majority of our better players tied to long term contracts.  Not exactly thrifty but our "spending" is absolutely dwarfed by the now traditional top 4 and Man City, yet here we are challenging to get back in Europe's elite competition; not bad huh?
> 
> 
> 4-0 Wednesday, Gomes the hero in a penalty shootout.   Cardiac wards packed to the rafters across North London.



From a year or so back. Untold Arsenal
*
Their wage bill is roughly 60% of ours, £60.4 million against our £104  million, though their wages are higher as a percentage of turnover at 53.5% (we stand at 46.2%). Both of those percentages are well within recommended limits of 60%, and Spurs are very healthy at the operating level, with profits reported for the last five years totalling over £104 million against our £142million.*

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/6234

So the percentage spend on players is higher with you in regards turnover. At least it was a year ago.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 12, 2011)

Real Madrid tomorrow...

gulp!


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 12, 2011)

So, Liverpool played very well last night (dont you think?).

Seeing as Joel got sacked for finishing 5th for two season's, do you think 'ol twitchy will survive if he drops a place (or two) by the end of this season ?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 13, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> So, Liverpool played very well last night (dont you think?).



They did, Citeh didn't.



iROBOT said:


> Seeing as Joel got sacked for finishing 5th for two season's, do you think 'ol twitchy will survive if he drops a place (or two) by the end of this season ?



You mean big Martin *Jol*?

What makes you think we'll drop a place or two? We've got some tuff games to play which we're more then capable of winning... Starting with your lot!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 13, 2011)

Real Madrid tonight...

gulp!


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 13, 2011)

chieftain said:


> They did, Citeh didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The typo/miss spelling was for Corex.

I'm sure you'll give it your best.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> From a year or so back. Untold Arsenal
> *
> Their wage bill is roughly 60% of ours, £60.4 million against our £104  million, though their wages are higher as a percentage of turnover at 53.5% (we stand at 46.2%). Both of those percentages are well within recommended limits of 60%, and Spurs are very healthy at the operating level, with profits reported for the last five years totalling over £104 million against our £142million.*
> http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/6234
> ...


Fwiw, I posted - with evidence - on your own thread that in 2009/10 the goon wage bill was £120 million and Tottenham's was £60 million.

The very obvious thing about wages is it's largely money pissed up the wall - £60 million a more per season than Tottenham.

The very obvious thing about buying and selling players is they are an investment which, as the advert says, may go up or down. Sometimes very up, as with Bale, Lennon, Modric, THudd, VdV, etc.

Yield/ROI is a complicated combination of both measured against income generated.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2011)

So how will this play out tonight?

Lennon and Bale shred them to pieces, Crouch makes amends, and we're 2 up after 10 minutes?

The crowd are even more mental than on Sol Cambell's return, Madrid don't know what day it is and Mourinho's brain is swimming?

The third goes in just after the break - a lovely Bale free kick into the top corner - and the place goes bersek - the demented men in white develop almost supernatural abilities and . . . .


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

You lose either way! Nah, I think you might actually eke out a win, or at least a draw. Either way I don't see how you're gonna pull something so massively miraculous as a 4-0 win out of your tight asses.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2011)

That's more optimistic than I expected . . .


----------



## g force (Apr 13, 2011)

Bore draw


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

g force said:


> Bore draw


 
Or this.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2011)

If a complacent RM concede an early goal who knows,only prob is that Mourinho teams tend not to be complacent


----------



## chieftain (Apr 13, 2011)

g force said:


> Bore draw



Even our draws are interesting (e.g. AC Milan)


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> The typo/miss spelling was for Corex.


 
Aw shucks, you're my favourite illiterate goonbag.  

My prediction for tonight is 6-0 Spurs, with Ozil, Higuain, and three others handing in a transfer request to Jose at half time and demanding to join the WHL revolution.


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

Scorching goal from the cheating Portugese.  Gomes didn't stand a chance.


----------



## xes (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll laugh if they don't score at home now. PLEASE Real, fuck'em over good so their heads drop for the remainder of the season!


----------



## xes (Apr 13, 2011)

aww, that's unsportsmanly


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

That's not even a word.


----------



## xes (Apr 13, 2011)

it is now


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a clause in the pre-contract agreement Ronaldo's signed with us that we allow him to score at WHL tonight.  It's annoying, but I guess it's worth it if that's what it's taken to get him on an 8-year contract at Spurs from next season.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

xes said:


> it is now


 
It's "unsporting" or "unsportsmanslike". I think.

LOL at Corax. We'll take Modric off you in the summer, ta muchly.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

Xabi swearing in scouse no doubt!


----------



## xes (Apr 13, 2011)

we can't score for shiiiiiiit


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's "unsporting" or "unsportsmanslike". I think.
> 
> LOL at Corax. We'll take Modric off you in the summer, ta muchly.


Not a chance.  

Anyway, I wouldn't bother. He's too lightweight to play in the Prem.


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

Gotta love Benny.  Dribbling the ball out from his own penalty spot against Real.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

Nah, you think? Looks ace the admittedly few times I've seen him this season. Rather him than Pienaar.


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nah, you think? Looks ace the admittedly few times I've seen him this season. Rather him than Pienaar.


 
Oh dear....  


Right.  Time for a consolation wonderstrike from the lazy Russian, or maybe Niko.


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

No worries, we'll turn it around in the third leg.


----------



## xes (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh well, ho hum. Good little run in the CL, I have a little pride in that.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2011)

Yayaya!


----------



## deadringer (Apr 13, 2011)

.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 13, 2011)

Corax said:


> Scorching goal from the cheating Portugese.  Gomes didn't stand a chance.




 was either that or getting himself sent off..............


----------



## chieftain (Apr 13, 2011)

Gutted but it's been a great euro trip.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 14, 2011)

Just like Leeds Utd a flash in the pan in europe.


----------



## mattie (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/14/kick-it-out-spurs-y-word

Hmmm.  Judaism is a race?

Anyway, of course abuse on these lines is extremely distasteful, we really need to get football to the point where we have rivalries that aren't based around hatred of/between given ethnic group of groups.  Aside from a few twats who think the holocaust amusing, I'm not sure the term 'yid' in this context has been used by anyone who didn't think calling someone a spuds fan was more insulting than abusing them on what is a relatively weak religious/ethnic grounding.

As an aside, I would like to think someone could insult David Baddiel simply by pointing out he is David Baddiel.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2011)

At this point it's more than confusing. Sequence:

Was used as a racist term of abuse by opposing supporters
Tottenham supporters 'take back ownership' of the word in the way black yoof did re 'nigger'
Is used as a term of abuse post-'ownership' in a non-racist way a la 'gooner'

Someone could be anywhere in that 'journey'. Probably easier to just avoid it altogether.


YID ARMY!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2011)

So . .  if Tevez is out for 3 to 4 weeks it really is very helpful. Suggestions he's lost the will at Citeh anyway but we've heard that before. 

No need to remind people of the game next Wednesday, I'm sure . . . .


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> So . .  if Tevez is out for 3 to 4 weeks it really is very helpful. Suggestions he's lost the will at Citeh anyway but we've heard that before.
> 
> No need to remind people of the game next Wednesday, I'm sure . . . .


 
we've got a great chance on Wednesday - Arsenal are deflated and must be a bit tired from all that running around against Liverpool, plus we're at home. im might even have a little flutter


----------



## tommers (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/18/tottenham-hotspur-manchester-city

Christ.  You lot love a good lobby don't you?

"Sir!  Sir!  It's not fair Sir!"


----------



## chieftain (Apr 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/18/tottenham-hotspur-manchester-city
> 
> Christ.  You lot love a good lobby don't you?
> 
> "Sir!  Sir!  It's not fair Sir!"



It stinks...


----------



## chieftain (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm nervous about the derby, not got the greatest of feelings about it. Don't know why but I haven't.

Still... COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 19, 2011)

Know what you mean. In some ways it's the perfect set up (out of the CL, a week to reflect on that, still a good chance of making it next year, and now the goons - at home!), but at the same time we've beaten them in the last two Prem matches and taken 3 points off them this season already . . . things are maybe due to take a turn . . .

Should be another brilliant atmosphere though . . . with the flying wingers fit!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 20, 2011)

COYS, lets have a good one tonight.


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

YID AAAAAAARMY!!!!!!


(take that Baddiel )


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

01 Gomes

22 Corluka
13 Gallas
20 Dawson
32 Assou-Ekotto

14 Modric
06 Huddlestone
03 Bale

11 Van der Vaart

09 Pavlyuchenko
15 Crouch


That's one attacking line-up...!


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

Looking at the scum line-up, there's only three players I'd have in our squad....


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh FFS, I went out for a fag and missed two goals!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck sake spurs sort it out!


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

Huddlestone doesn't look at all fit.  Sandro should have started.


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

I might buy the DVD of this!


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice to hear the crowd taking sweet fuck all notice of Baddiel's wanky campaign too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 20, 2011)

Cracking game for the neutral! Brilliant.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> Nice to hear the crowd taking sweet fuck all notice of Baddiel's wanky campaign too.


 
Yep, I've always enjoyed the fact spurs fans took the yid insults and turned it round by embracing it, like what's wrong with being a yid, if Brighton fans did the same it would be a nice two.fingers up to homophobia.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2011)

Also awesome game of football this!


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah, what a belter of a game. Shame we didn't win, but such great football to watch


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 20, 2011)

Has anyone got 'live online footy' to work on an iPhone?


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

I was disappointed that Wenger didn't throw his usual tantrum at the end of the game.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 20, 2011)

revol68 said:


> Yep, I've always enjoyed the fact spurs fans took the yid insults and turned it round by embracing it, like what's wrong with being a yid, if Brighton fans did the same it would be a nice two.fingers up to homophobia.


 
Rival schules united by one word chanting.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 20, 2011)

Great game, 4 points off them this season is very nice. 

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2011)

Magnificent – that pretty much sums up why football is the world’s sport and I love sport.

Usual lunatic frenzy for the derby but this time with an amazing skill level all over the park as well. Just outstanding.


----------



## xes (Apr 21, 2011)

I had to watch the whole game without swearing cos i was baby sitting my nephews  (they don't even like football)


----------



## kained&able (Apr 22, 2011)

Are they gay or something?

Anyway, I found the best cure for reletives not liking football is drowning them.

dave


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Jermain Defoe, he's a Yiddo!

1,000 goals for Spurs.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucksticks.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmm.  Come on Blackburn.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucksake.  Some people have occasionally suggested that we need a striker.

Possession: 61% Spurs - 39% West Brom
Corners: 11 - 1
Attempts on goal: 24 - 11


If we had a Rooney, a Drogba, a Berbatov, a Carroll, then 4th place and Champions League would already be wrapped up.  Crouch is a support striker, he sets up a partner rather than scoring prolifically.  Defoe's a midget and similarly plays better in support of a classic out-and-out centre-forward, converting scraps and rebounds.  The lazy Russian's just too fecking unpredictable to be relied upon, and gives possession away cheaply far, far too often.  We need a proper, classic centre-forward.  If we'd got Carroll at Christmas then we'd be looking at another Champions League run next season.  Instead, we may end up losing our best players.

Levy's been great for us, but last Christmas he dropped a massive bollock.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

I put 606 on in the car when I went to the shop just now.  Aydem from Surrey called in, he's a Spurs fan.

Aydem said that Harry Redknapp has taken Spurs as far as he can and they need to get rid of him in order to get the club "to the next level".  He suggested Mourinho could replace him, apparently he is "desperate to come back to the PL."

I wondered what the Spurs community's thoughts were?  Aydem made some compelling points, I thought.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

lolwut?


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought I put it pretty clearly.


----------



## stavros (Apr 23, 2011)

JM's got his eyes on the Old Trafford job when Fergie finally goes.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

He might have a while to wait.

Do you think bungpuss has taken you as far as he can?

Do you think that you should get in the Special One to take you to the next level?  (Aydem mentioned winning the PL.)


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

tommers said:


> I thought I put it pretty clearly.


 
Sorry, but it reads like a weak trolling attempt.  "Next level", Mourinho etc...

Maybe it was genuinely intended, sorry.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Sorry, but it reads like a weak trolling attempt.  "Next level", Mourinho etc...
> 
> Maybe it was genuinely intended, sorry.



It was genuine.  i.e somebody called Aydem did actually call 606 and say all those things.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

tommers said:


> It was genuine.  i.e somebody called Aydem did actually call 606 and say all those things.


 
Maybe he did.  But I still suspect your recounting of it is nothing more than wummery.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought it was interesting and wondered if Aydem was typical of the current feelings.

I don't know what "wummery" means.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 23, 2011)

is it on iplayer?


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 23, 2011)

maybe aydem is a gooner trying to besmirch the good name of spuddies up and down the land?


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> is it on iplayer?


 

yeah, probably.  If 606 is on iplayer.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> maybe aydem is a gooner trying to besmirch the good name of spuddies up and down the land?



He sounded pretty genuine to me.  Said something about only winning 1 in 9?  I can't be bothered to check if that's true.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> maybe aydem is a gooner trying to besmirch the good name of spuddies up and down the land?


 
Don't you have some women to creep out?


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 23, 2011)

tommers said:


> yeah, probably.  If 606 is on iplayer.


 
it is, not online yet tho


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Don't you have some women to creep out?


 
nope, the cupboard is bare


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 23, 2011)

tommers said:


> yeah, probably.  If 606 is on iplayer.


 
what time was it when he came on, 606 is too painful to sit through or even skip thru a whole show.

due to the direshiteness of lfc under hodgeson, i have been hoping that spurs would get 4th above city, and arsenal or the rentboys would win the league. fuck all y'all weak bitches.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> nope, the cupboard is bare


 
Or, more accurately, "I was banned from that part of the forums for being a creepy lecherous stalker that made everyone feel very uncomfortable".


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah it is.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b010m4wb

go to 1:18:00

He's called Ahmen.  I got it wrong.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 23, 2011)

haha, ok, serious fan, he does sound like he's about 15 though. jackass but not that untypical from the average 606 caller.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 23, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> haha, ok, serious fan, he does sound like he's about 15 though. *jackass but not that untypical from the average 606 caller*.


 
Such as yourself.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 23, 2011)

nope, completely the opposite of me


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Or, more accurately, "I was banned from that part of the forums for being a creepy lecherous stalker that made everyone feel very uncomfortable".


 
completely inaccurate actually 
do a search for my posts in that forum.
also look up the dictionary definition of 'everyone'


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> completely inaccurate actually
> do a search for my posts in that forum.
> also look up the dictionary definition of 'everyone'


 
Nope, saw it quite clearly at the time thanks.

Why, what's your version for why you're excluded from a certain section of the boards?


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Edit: Nah, it's like kicking a puppy.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

I suggest you double check your 'facts' chief.


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> I suggest you double check your 'facts' chief.


Okay.




			
				editor said:
			
		

> You couldn't even keep that promise. I'm revoking your community privileges. This thread is one of the great things about urban and you're making people feel uneasy and creeped out.


Yep.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, this is becoming tedious.

Are you gonna be popping up after all my posts to throw some sly yet effete digs at me?

I have apologised a number of times for my posts on there, I have said that none of it was malicious or intentional and that's the truth. I apologised to tp via pm. I have not posted on that thread since or pm'd anyone.

So how's bout we just drop it now?

Or we could just keep going at it, your choice.

Ps. What the fuck has any of this got to do with the spuddies fucking up their chances at 4th spot?


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> I have not posted on that thread since


You haven't posted on the thread in the section you're banned from?  Well done!  



Will2403 said:


> Ps. What the fuck has any of this got to do with the spuddies fucking up their chances at 4th spot?


It's to do with you fucking off from this thread.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

what are you, some kind of fascist?


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> You haven't posted on the thread in the section you're banned from?  Well done!


 
Sweepstakes now open on when the penny will finally drop.


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Sweepstakes now open on when the penny will finally drop.


 
So you begged and grovelled enough to still be allowed to fill your hard drive with wank-folders of urbz.  Congratulations, you creepy little boy.


----------



## strung out (Apr 24, 2011)

leave it out eh? not the place for it. anyone who wants to come and slag off spuds on this thread is welcome.


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2011)

He's making me feel uncomfortable.  I think he's wanking over my football critiques.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

PS. I'm really sorry if due to my actions there have been fewer penises for you to add to your wankmunition, an awful attack on your most loved and time consuming activity, i get the impression you spend almost all your time wanking, i can now understand why you have taken such strong offence to my actions.

i do sincerely apologise.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> So you begged and grovelled enough to still be allowed to fill your hard drive with wank-folders of urbz.  Congratulations, you creepy little boy.


 
another tobyjug fact.


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> PS. I'm really sorry if due to my actions there have been fewer penises for you to add to your wankmunition, an awful attack on your most loved and time consuming activity, i get the impression you spend almost all your time wanking, i can now understand why you have taken such strong offence to my actions.
> 
> i do sincerely apologise.


 
This is bordering on homophobia really.  Well done, you're surpassing yourself.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

are there forum rules on personal attacks?


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> are there forum rules on personal attacks?


 
Yes.  It's encouraged.  Especially on homophobic lechers.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> This is bordering on homophobia really.  Well done, you're surpassing yourself.



it's really not, but anyway. i'm not responding to any more of your posts on this thread or those which are irrelevant to the thread in question.


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> i'm not responding to any more of your posts on this thread or those which are irrelevant to the thread in question.


 
Prove it, do.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2011)

You still haven't answered my questions.


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2011)

tommers said:


> You still haven't answered my questions.


 
1) No.
2) That'd be lovely.  But he's managing Real Fucking Madrid, and not all Spurs are delusional.


----------



## stavros (Apr 24, 2011)

I suspect the only teams he'd leave Madrid for would be the two Manchester clubs, and the Portugese national team.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 28, 2011)

The hissing, gas chamber singing morons are coming for tea on Saturday!

Lets beat Chelsea, really stuff it up 'em. I'd be really pleased with that.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep, that would be nice.

I suppose it was only the second or third time this season but I didn't really understand 'arry's selection vs. West Brom. THudd had already spoken about how far the players had run vs. the goons three days earlier - way beyond normal - so, given our midfield options, why wouldn't he rest at least THudd for Jenas, and even have Modric as an option on the bench . . . plus Crouch should have started.

I dunno, sometimes I think I'm wasted on the Internet . . .


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone else watching? I'm a gooner ffs, and I'm watching!!

Big decision, Chelsea equalize with dubious goal-line decision.. Gomez though..  and 

Although ultimately I do want Chelski to drop points.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope they both lose..


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2011)

It's the classic "obsolete russian space equipment plummeting to earth in a maelstrom of fire and chaos" match.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 30, 2011)

I couldn't have said it better myself, tommers


----------



## chieftain (Apr 30, 2011)

And there goes forth place, look at it go, look at it go...

Loads of cheaty McCheatsons going on today. 

Bollocks!


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2011)

They should have got a pen admittedly, but neither of their goals were legit.

That's a heartbreaking way to lose the Champions League spot.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2011)

to be fair it's pretty shit.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 30, 2011)

tommers said:


> to be fair it's pretty shit.


 
At least they didnt resort to poisoning our Lasagne


----------



## chieftain (May 2, 2011)

Ive run out of patience, Gomes has to go, bloody liability


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 2, 2011)

All keepers err occasionally and Gomes saves far more than he has any right to.


----------



## tottnam (May 4, 2011)

Yes, the venue now just needs to be honoured with some victories, and a lot of achievements. I look forwards to making the trip from my all-year fan-place of Express by Holiday inn to the new grounds, and seeing the team reach new heights in the Champions league (I hope at least). Looks like it will be an interesting time to be had.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

The bigger the game the more inclinded Gomes appears to blunder. Good 'keeper, possibly very good, but not top 4/last 8.


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2011)

He needs to be working with a sports psych IMO.


----------



## Will2403 (May 7, 2011)

actually, LOL doesn't quite cover it...



























i actually want spurs to get 4th too, if LFC can't, and lets face it, we can't.


----------



## Will2403 (May 7, 2011)

just as i was saying good on gomes for having a great confidence building moment of ecstasy, he goes and does that. numpty, and total total, total fucking liability


----------



## Will2403 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Will2403 (May 7, 2011)

did i speak too soon?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The bigger the game the more inclinded Gomes appears to blunder. Good 'keeper, possibly very good, but not top 4/last 8.



Which hardly makes him a weak link in the side.


----------



## chieftain (May 7, 2011)

Frustrating result that! Had a chance to catch up as well


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 7, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Frustrating result that! Had a chance to catch up as well


 
No we didn't. We had a chance to get a little space between ourselves and the hubcap thieves.


----------



## Will2403 (May 7, 2011)

i'd rather we (LFC) were out of europe entirely than be in the UEFA cup.


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> i'd rather we (LFC) were out of europe entirely than be in the UEFA cup.


 
That's plain stupid.


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> i'd rather we (LFC) were out of europe entirely than be in the UEFA cup.


You mean the Europa League ,tbh they should revamp it and turn it back into a knock out comp.


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> You mean the Europa League ,tbh they should revamp it and turn it back into a knock out comp.


 
Agreed. Too many matches atm, gets dull quickly.


----------



## Will2403 (May 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's plain stupid.


 
why?

lots of extra games for players to get injured or worn out come the end of the season, lots of travelling, and to win a cup thats rated barely higher than the carling cup?

whats the point?


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2011)

Why? Lots of extra games for fringe and youth players to get much needed international match experience, extra revenue, the chance for supporters to travel in Europe, and whether you like it or not a trophy's a trophy. Why do you think the actual players themselves all seem to want to play in it?


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/QtOPV.jpg
Nasty tackle on Bale yesterday ouch


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2011)

Lovely chap that Charlie Adam.


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://i.imgur.com/QtOPV.jpg
> Nasty tackle on Bale yesterday ouch


Not really a tackle was it.

Fwiw, I'd rather not be in the Europa either - useless Thurdsay night/Sunday Prem wank, and a huge distraction from trying to get back into the top 4.


----------



## strung out (May 8, 2011)

prioritising money over trophies. interesting.


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2011)

as per the League Cup or, increasingly, the FA Cup. Such is the tv revenue and corp hospitality value of the Premiership and CL.


----------



## strung out (May 8, 2011)

tv revenue and corporate hospitality eh? must be great being a fan of a club with such great earning potential.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> prioritising money over trophies. interesting.


 
It's more about prioritising long-term ambition over short-term mediocre 'glory'.


----------



## strung out (May 8, 2011)

of course


----------



## Will2403 (May 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why do you think the actual players themselves all seem to want to play in it?


 
Interviewer: Are you hoping to make 5th and get into the Europa League?
Player: Nah, it's a heap of shit, i'd rather be spending my thursday's at home bangin the missus and her best mate, better than playing some pub team in sub-zero temperatures in the Ukraine, cheers


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> tv revenue and corporate hospitality eh? must be great being a fan of a club with such great earning potential.


 
Milan away was great on both occasions. Real Madrid was interesting. Inter at home was epic. Top scorers at the league stage. A great 'journey' this CL season, all told.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2011)

Big question is whether Levy/Lewis will put his money where his mouth is to make it happen again.  It feels like a bit of a 'now or never' situation to me.


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2011)

Might also depend on how 'arry gets on in the courts over the summer. 

If it looks like he won't get the England job (because of media reaction), Levy might be more willing to back 'arry than whoever follows him.


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

Well, it all rests on tomorrow!  A real 6-pointer!!  Man City away, just like last season!!!  Can Crouch be our saviour again?!?!?  If we win this one then.... er....

...we'll still come 5th at best.  Bugger.


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

You'll lose or draw. I'm hoping you win actually, we might have a chance at 4th if so.


----------



## Will2403 (May 9, 2011)

it would be fucking funny if we got forth.

as well as amazing and great, it would have just about been worth having hodgson as our manager for all those long and horrifying, traumatic months, just to get fourth in this manner.


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/club-statement-090511.html?



> The Club has today sought permission from the High Court to bring a claim against the Olympic Park Legacy Company Limited, the Mayor of London, the Minister for Sport and the Olympics and the Secretary of State for Communities and Local Government for judicial review of a series of decisions made by them to appoint a joint bid by the London Borough of Newham and West Ham United Football Club as preferred bidder in a competition for the lease of the Olympic Stadium.
> 
> As previously reported, the Club continues to hold discussions with both local and national government bodies in order to seek to agree a feasible stadium solution.



FFS I wish they'd just get on with the Northumberland project.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Please to beat Man Shitty tonight?


----------



## xes (May 10, 2011)

In a way I hope City beat us. That way, they might be able to finish above Le Arse. Our season is over, we've got fuck all to play for. So lets try and fuck up arsenal, from the back seat. 

*dreams of a better world*


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Please to beat Man Shitty tonight?


If we do that we might finish 5th


----------



## xes (May 10, 2011)

Liverpool can have 5th


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

You can have fifth, we'll take 4th thanks v much.


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

I'm seriously in two minds over whether we want 5th or not.

European competition, on the telly etc.  All good.  But Thursdays and a gruelling schedule which will threaten our greater ambitions, not so much.

But the other thing to put into the equation - we need Lewis/Levy to bankroll some major improvement.  That's got to be less likely if we don't make Europe at all.

Fuck it, once Levy's signed the cheques we can put our young guns on the pitch for away games against Ndrenic FC (as long as they aren't all out on loan...).  We desperately need some quality signings if we're going to make the CL again though.  And Harry needs to learn how to fukin manage a squad rather than just a team so we don't piss off even more decent players like Niko...


----------



## Will2403 (May 10, 2011)

great minds think alike corax


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

Anyone watching?

Who's the twat alongside the commentator that seems to think that Milner deliberately running into Dawson and falling over should be a penalty?   

He may as well be a City fan so far, whoever he is.


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

Oh, penisbags.

At least Crouch finally scored in the prem though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 10, 2011)

Everton can still pip us to sixth, of course.


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

Why does Crouch bother diving?  He's shit at it and never fools anyone, least of all the ref.  Stay on your feet and try to get your head on it you dick.


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

Fkn football.

I've always preferred bowls anyway.  Ian and Alison Merrien have made the World Cup semis.  Guuuuuuuuueeeernseeeey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chieftain (May 10, 2011)

Boring game this. On comes lanky twonk Patrick Viera


----------



## Big Gunz (May 10, 2011)

Typical Italian substitution, Viera for Johnson.  No wonder the Italian league is so fucking boring.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

COYS! Fuck sake, can we never get a break?


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

I'm supporting Manu U next season.  Who's with me?!!?!!


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

DIE


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

You suck harder than Harry's ass, know that? Get some fucking strikers!


----------



## chieftain (May 10, 2011)

That was like having a bottle of pop on ice only to discover it's flat.

Let's hope we miss out on the Europey cup now...


----------



## twistedAM (May 10, 2011)

chieftain said:


> That was like having a bottle of pop on ice only to discover it's flat.
> 
> Let's hope we miss out on the Europey cup now...



Yeah it's Liverpool's goddam right to be in Europe you know

You;re better off out of that pile of crap tournament.


----------



## chieftain (May 10, 2011)

TruXta, you must be a Liverpool fan? I was enjoying silence for the majority of the season!


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

But of course cherie!


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

Right, so I'm supporting Man U next season - because I like red, and Park has nice hair.

But were I still a Spurs fan, this is what I'd be looking for from Levy in the Summer:

First choice (Back up)

GK - Gomes (Cudicini/Pletikosa)

RB - Walker (Corluka/Hutton)
LB - BAE (Rose)

CB - Dawson (*New Player*)
CB - Kaboul (Bassong)

RW - *New Player* (Lennon)
LW - Bale (*New Player*)

CM - Modric (Huddlestone)
CM - Sandro (*New Player*)

ST - Van der Vaart (Pav)
ST - *New Player* (Defoe)


And that's assuming no one key's sold...


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

I reckon you'll lose a few of your bigger names. You'll likely buy three four new midfielders too and some cast-offs from Arse.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 10, 2011)

Bale's going to Arsenal, obv so that fucks up that plan.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Straight swap with Bendtner?


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I reckon you'll lose a few of your bigger names. You'll likely buy three four new midfielders too and some cast-offs from Arse.


they can have denilson, and squillaci.
Now that normal service has been resumed, the only question is who'll jump first, and I wouldn't be surprised to discover it's VDV.
of course, this is nothing compared to the exodus 2 seasons away after 'Arry gets tthe England gig and is replaced by either Pulis or Big Sam


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'm seriously in two minds over whether we want 5th or not.
> 
> European competition, on the telly etc.  All good.  But Thursdays and a gruelling schedule which will threaten our greater ambitions, not so much.
> 
> ...


you sound like the summit of your ambition is to be a poor man's Citeh


----------



## xes (May 11, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Bale's going to Arsenal, obv so that fucks up that plan.


 
If that happens, I'm going to hunt you down, tie you to a chair, and play Sunderland games to you until you support them.


----------



## Kanda (May 11, 2011)

Can someone edit the thread title?


----------



## xes (May 11, 2011)

yeah, to 2011-2012


----------



## chieftain (May 11, 2011)

So thats it then. We lit up the Champions League and made a dream debut playing some great footy (Citeh will bore everyone into submission next season). We wrecked our chances of qualifying again by drawing so many winnable games since Christmas.

I don't think any of our stars will leave unless we want to get let them go, its been mentioned before that other than VDV we weren't in the CL when they joined...

Moving forward I would like to miss the Europey cup (Liverpool are welcome to it) and try for CL qualification again next season.

Need to sort out the strikers, a goalie and perhaps a defender.

COYS


----------



## chieftain (May 11, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> you sound like the summit of your ambition is to be a poor man's Citeh


 
That's rich coming from a fan of the eternal bridesmaids down the road...


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2011)

chieftain said:


> That's rich coming from a fan of the eternal bridesmaids down the road...


looking at our respective for over the past decade, if arsenal are the bridesmaids, spuds are the 5-year old page-boy!


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2011)

Diff to compete against the comedy cash clubs, and even the £130 mill plus wage bills of Man Utd and the goons.

At least we got in the CL and did the club proud. Can't see it being repeated until the income from a new ground kicks in.


----------



## Kanda (May 11, 2011)

Nah, you just need a new keeper. He's royally fucked you this year.


----------



## chieftain (May 11, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> looking at our respective for over the past decade, if arsenal are the bridesmaids, spuds are the 5-year old page-boy!


 
We're the pissed up Uncle!


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Diff to compete against the comedy cash clubs, and even the £130 mill plus wage bills of Man Utd and the goons.


agreed - but with the caveat that you've actually spent more than us on transfers for most of the past decade


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2011)

chieftain said:


> We're the pissed up Uncle!


intriguing....


----------



## iROBOT (May 11, 2011)

If you look at the wages table and which clubs regulary do we'll in the EPL (or anyother for that matter) it's clear that the ones that pay high wages do well, and some very well. Depressing but true. This is why Bale is considering his options at the moment, and the benifit of learning a new language.....If he came to Arsenal, we'd teach him French, just let him know from us....


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> agreed - but with the caveat that you've actually spent more than us on transfers for most of the past decade


 Well, we needed a squad. And that squad appreciated in value shed loads and got us into the CL - seems like a deal to me. Tottenham obviously can't afford a business model where you wave goodbye to £130 mill a year in (non-appreciating) wages. That's what regular  CL revenue allows.


----------



## Will2403 (May 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> Right, so I'm supporting Man U next season - because I like red, and Park has nice hair.
> 
> But were I still a Spurs fan, this is what I'd be looking for from Levy in the Summer:
> 
> ...


 
LOL! Does this person ^^^ know anything about football?


----------



## TruXta (May 11, 2011)

He's a Spurs fan, what do you think?


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2011)

It's moderately interesting to see Walker and Rose emerge as Prem-standard fullbacks - whether either will become top 4 . . . . 

God only knows what to do about central defenders - sorry Ledley but even when you recover from a knee injury you'll always be short of match fitness and that just invites tendon and muscle  injuries . . . No idea what to think of Woodgate. Kaboul is a possible, Dawson's fine for the bench.

As for strikers, I have no love for Defoe or Pav, just never have. I'd off them both - with Robbie Keane in a 3-man job lot.

No problems in midfield, though I also have no love for THudd.


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Well, we needed a squad.


sorry, when was it you actually had no players? 
ALL clubs 'need' a squad, us included


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2011)

Seasons  2003/06 - Levy cleaned almost the whole lot out, backroom staff as well. And then cleared out most of what he bought.

Over 40 players out, almost 50 in during that period. Cost around £40 mill net. But that's ok because we later made £21 mill on Berbatov and still have Lennon (£1 mill) and THudd (£2.5 mill) from that period. Jenas and Dawson are  still around as well.

Ledley is the only player at Tottenham now who predates the greal cull.


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2011)

I suspected the usual 'revolving door' approach to adversity....


----------



## Corax (May 11, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> you sound like the summit of your ambition is to be a poor man's Citeh


Not sure how you work that one out really?



Kanda said:


> Nah, you just need a new keeper. He's royally fucked you this year.


He saves three that he should never have got near for every one he gets laughed at for by pricks like Hansen.  He's a great keeper - but he's very much a confidence player.  Put a solid and consistent back four in front of him and the same people who laugh at him will be talking about his 'remarkable improvement' and 'amazing turnaround'.



Will2403 said:


> LOL! Does this person ^^^ know anything about football?


Fuck off you creepy little boy.  You're not bright enough to play on here.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> He saves three that he should never have got near for every one he gets laughed at for by pricks like Hansen.  He's a great keeper - but he's very much a confidence player.  Put a solid and consistent back four in front of him and the same people who laugh at him will be talking about his 'remarkable improvement' and 'amazing turnaround'.
> .



Yes, absolutely.


----------



## chieftain (May 11, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> LOL! Does this person ^^^ know anything about football?


 
He knows about Spurs, his list of players to keep and positions to improve is pretty spot on.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 11, 2011)

xes said:


> If that happens, I'm going to hunt you down, tie you to a chair, and play Sunderland games to you until you support them.


 
There's plenty I don't mind watching, mate.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> As for strikers, I have no love for Defoe or Pav, just never have.


 

Yeah, I believe you. Next year you'll be saying you never liked Bale either. if you're going to outright lie, lie convincingly.


----------



## London_Calling (May 12, 2011)

I suppose I kind of agree; to be fair to Gomes, give him top-4 quality fullbacks and an experienced defensive midfielder and he'd have less to worry about. Sandro might be the midfielder, Palacious could be if he rediscovered his former consistency . . . whether Rose and/or Walker are the fullbacks . . .


----------



## chieftain (May 12, 2011)

Its been said that Gomes is a confidence player and needs a decent back four in front of him which is true to an extent but just think of what his blunders do for the confidence that back four have in him and how it affects their play?

I'd be a back of nerves if my keeper kept making such basic errors regardless of the fine save he also makes.

Time for him to go.


----------



## Streathamite (May 12, 2011)

Corax said:


> Not sure how you work that one out really?


I meant, that you want to buy your way to success like Man Arab, whilst accepting you can't spend as much as city, and won't get as far as them by going down that route anyway


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> I meant, that you want to buy your way to success like Man Arab, whilst accepting you can't spend as much as city, and won't get as far as them by going down that route anyway


 
No, not really.


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13391531.stm

Harry's off to watch a game in France tomorrow.

There are no ligue matches on...  Are there any cup or international games?  What the hell's he going to watch?


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2011)

Tottenham tried to sign Luis Suárez but were told he was not up to it

FFS 

New scouts please.


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2011)

'arry won't want this today so I'm leaning towards something around 3-0 to King Kenny . . .


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Sandro putting in another MoM performance so far.  We've unearthed a real gem there.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

I've just realised that Maxi Rodriguez looks a bit like Dean Gaffney.


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Sandro putting in another MoM performance so far.  We've unearthed a real gem there.


 
I like him, although his role and style make him vulnerable to cards, like we saw with the tackle on Carroll. He's gotta be a bit more careful in the second half.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Yep.  Will always be the way with a proper DM though.

He's not going to get much of a break this Summer, so I hope he's not burnt out at the start of next season.

Although if Wilson can find his legs and fitness again, we'll have options there.  Sarge is only 26 himself.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Very impressed with Danny Rose.  He was utterly uninspiring as a winger (apart from that goal of course), but looks very decent at LB.


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2011)

Well played Spurs, you had that solid spine through the centre, won the midfield and looked pretty solid in defence, so overall deserved win. Bit of a non-penalty - webb  - but the VdV goal was superb. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well played Spurs, you had that solid spine through the centre, won the midfield and looked pretty solid in defence, so overall deserved win. Bit of a non-penalty - webb  - but the VdV goal was superb. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


 
Agreed.  I think we deserved and earned the win - bit if that penalty had been at the other end I would've been fuming.

It was exactly the same thing as Milner appealed for the other day against us, and fortunately he was told not to be so silly.


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2011)

In response to Coraxs latest post on the Arsenal thread.









Damn (eh?)


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> In response to Coraxs latest post on the Arsenal thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wage bills, paedo managers or something.  [/banta]


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Wage bills, paedo managers or something.  [/banta]


 
lol...


----------



## chieftain (May 16, 2011)

Im glad we beat Liverpool. Now to lose to Brum and avoid the Europey...


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2011)

I think the only thing to conclude from that result is Levy is in charge and 'arry does as he's told.


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Im glad we beat Liverpool. Now to lose to Brum and avoid the Europey...


 
Agent Hodgson will fuck things up for us no doubt.


----------



## chieftain (May 16, 2011)

so now its lose to Brum and get a shed load of bookings and cards: 

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11681_6935351,00.html?


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

chieftain said:


> so now its lose to Brum and get a shed load of bookings and cards:
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11681_6935351,00.html?


 
Looks like Fulham might get that according to this table - http://www.premierleague.com/page/FairPlayTable - unless you get 6th and we get 5th I reckon.


----------



## Kanda (May 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Looks like Fulham might get that according to this table - http://www.premierleague.com/page/FairPlayTable - unless you get 6th and we get 5th I reckon.


 
Till they got loads of bookings against Liverpool.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Agent Hodgson will fuck things up for us no doubt.



What's he got to do with it?


----------



## kained&able (May 16, 2011)

im really confused as to how you think your keeping hold of the likes of modric and bale if you don't have any european football next year?

dave


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> What's he got to do with it?


 
Sorry, was before my morning coffe and I got Brom confused with Brum.


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Till they got loads of bookings against Liverpool.


 
Well spotted, I didn't check whether it was updated.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 16, 2011)

One Spurs fan at work was trying to rub it in.  It didn't work I really don't want Europa footy next season.  I hope you guys get 5th place.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13436995.stm



> Tottenham striker Jermain Defoe has admitted he is frustrated with not being in the first team.
> The 28-year-old has struggled to hold down a starting place this season and has scored only four goals in the Premier League this term.
> He told Sky Sports News: "When you feel like you are working hard, training hard and being professional and then you are not playing, it is difficult."
> Defoe hinted that he may reconsider his future if he does not feature more.
> "the main thing is playing football and if I am not playing football then I am not happy, because I love my football."



Tell you what Jermain; try scoring some fucking goals first and then whinge if you're still not getting picked, alright?


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

Yep, see you later Jermaine. 

btw, see if you can work out the offside law before you retire.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

I must have missed the spuds striker who is scoring goals.

Where have you hidden him?


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> I must have missed the spuds striker who is scoring goals.
> 
> Where have you hidden him?


 
In midfield.


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

Corax said:


> In midfield.


 
Impeccable bungpuss logic.

Which goes some way to explaining the goalkeeper.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2011)

*Name:* Roman Pavlyuchenko
*Position:* Striker
*Goal Celebration:* Runs to corner flag, one hand raised

*Name: *Peter Crouch
*Position:* Striker
*Goal Celebration:* Does the 'Robot' dance

*Name:* Jermain Defoe
*Position:* Striker
*Goal Celebration:* Looks towards linesman, scowls, gets cross


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2011)

Heavy night?


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2011)

He's included Crouch and omitted Keane so I'd imagine a pretty heavy night.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2011)

I was doing a funny about Defoe always being offside.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Nice one Villa.  Keep at it.


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

with wolves playing shit it would be nice if spurs could beat birmingham for them.


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

nice one tottenham


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 22, 2011)

Super pav!


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Fuck me, at first watch, that looked a contender for goal of the season! 

Why can't the lazy Russian bastard do that more often?


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

I don't want Birmingham to go down.  I want them to stay up and take Bentley off our hands in exchange for a set of tracksuits.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 22, 2011)

Can't trust Villa not to bottle it against the hubcap connoiseurs.


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> I don't want Birmingham to go down.  I want them to stay up and take Bentley off our hands in exchange for a set of tracksuits.


I dont want birmingham down either I just dont want blackpool or wolves to go down more


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

WTF happened there?  

Edit - What a bastard flukey deflection.  Arseholes.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Just noticed Thud's hair.  He looks silly.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 22, 2011)

Ooh, good.


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

2-1


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Job done.  Whatever anyone may think about the Europa, there's less chance of losing talent and more chance of signing it with European games on the table.

Watch how Liverpool do in the Summer if you don't believe me.


----------



## bluestreak (May 22, 2011)

you buggers left it late to relegate the brum.  but *spit* nice work.


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2011)

I just re-read my OP. Seems to stand up reasonably well, although issues surrounding the new stadium went seriously off-piste:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...am-2010-11?p=10746412&viewfull=1#post10746412

What I wanted fromthis season:


> Predictions: I’d like to qualify for the Europa Cup, make the Group stage of the CL, beat the goons at the Death Star, Man Utd anywhere (it’s been too long) and just continue to play like we did at the end against the goons and Chelsea at the Lane and Citeh at Eastlands.


Still not beaten Man Utd but otherwise . . .


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

I just typed half a rant about a Mirror hack suggesting Defoe as a contender for Spurs' player of the season.  I had lots of 'WTF's, angry faces and exclamation marks.

Then I realised it was from 2009/10.  

How times change eh?


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2011)

It still tells you all you need to know about football writers.


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2011)

Extract from the end of season message from Honest Dan Levy:


> Having quality players means they automatically attract attention from other clubs - but I can assure you that we have no reason to sell, and every intention of retaining, our key players. *We shall simply not* entertain any approaches for these players.
> 
> We do, however, currently have one of the largest squads in the Premier League and, *given the 25 man squad rule*, it is no longer practical to retain players who are unlikely to qualify within that limit. We shall, therefore, look to reduce the number of these players during the coming summer transfer window in order to operate both effectively and efficiently.




And, for sports fans everywhere, an updated image of the training ground:


----------



## kained&able (May 24, 2011)

Have you seen how far the stands are from the pitch, what a waste of money.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2011)

That's just where Levy stores the cash money.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2011)

It's where he keeps your souls.


----------



## mattie (May 24, 2011)

tommers said:


> It's where he keeps your souls.


 
I'm surprised he hasn't sold them on.


----------



## chieftain (May 26, 2011)

mattie said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't sold them on.


 
They were sold years ago, you still hiring yours to the most unsuitable bidder?


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2011)

My selection of seven who either are going or should go:

Kranjcar
Hutton
Bentley
O’Hara
Keane
Defoe
Dos Santos


There are others . . .


----------



## chieftain (May 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> My selection of seven who either are going or should go:
> 
> Kranjcar
> Hutton
> ...


 
The only ones I'd be gutted to see go is Kranjcar, he seems a top bloke and is a player I've always admired.

Dos Santos is another of the 'could have beens'


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2011)

It will be a shame. I suppose he just wants to play football. Outrageous.


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It will be a shame. I suppose he just wants to play football. Outrageous.


 
It's a waste as well as a shame.  When VDV was injured Niko could have slotted straight in to that position beautifully.  It's where he's at his best.

Instead Redknapp fucked about with the formation and left Kranky to rot whilst we dropped points against shit teams.  It's the thing that's pissed me off most about this season, and could have been the difference that got us to the CL again.


----------



## chieftain (May 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> It's a waste as well as a shame.  When VDV was injured Niko could have slotted straight in to that position beautifully.  It's where he's at his best.
> 
> Instead Redknapp fucked about with the formation and left Kranky to rot whilst we dropped points against shit teams.  It's the thing that's pissed me off most about this season, and could have been the difference that got us to the CL again.



To add insult to injury Mrs Chieftain tells me the team won't be half as good looking without Kranky!!


----------



## mattie (May 26, 2011)

chieftain said:


> They were sold years ago, you still hiring yours to the most unsuitable bidder?


 
Well, the cheapest bidder, certainly.


----------



## mattie (May 26, 2011)

chieftain said:


> To add insult to injury Mrs Chieftain tells me the team won't be half as good looking without Kranky!!


 
Don't worry mate, I think that's a reference to Crouch.  And perhaps Bungpuss, if it's possible to consider him in the context of 'team'.


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2011)

chieftain said:


> To add insult to injury Mrs Chieftain tells me the team won't be half as good looking without Kranky!!


 
She'll still have Gomes and Bale.


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2011)

stavros said:


> She'll still have Gomes and Bale.


 
I hope so, but I wouldn't count any chickens with either of those two, for very different reasons.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2011)

Fairly strong rumours about you signing foster innit. Would make a lot of sense.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2011)

Much as I resist this rumour mill bollocks it does seem 'arry has had enough of our Addams Family lookie-likie 'keeper. I feel . . . probably relieved.


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Much as I resist this rumour mill bollocks it does seem 'arry has had enough of our Addams Family lookie-likie 'keeper. I feel . . . probably relieved.


 
I'll be very disappointed.  You can coach a keeper out of making daft blunders imo.  You can't coach one into being able to defy gravity and stop time.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2011)

Catching up a bit: Good news about Friedel - 2 years, on a Bosman.  A decent addition to the Addams Family we have between the sticks.

O'Hara, £5 mill to Wolves, and Joe Cole £3 mill from Liverpool - even if it does work out I'm not sure it's all that 

Might be one of those busy windows, not quite the revolving door we got used to several years ago now but might still be interesting.

Question is, with Capello off soon, is it 'arry's last season . . .


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2011)

Start a new thread, FFS. The season is over.


----------



## Corax (Jun 6, 2011)

lol


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2011)

Jason Burt is probably the best connected journo to WHL. This is what he say about who's in and who's out atm:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-million-move-for-striker-Moussa-Dembele.html


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2011)

opps


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Question is, with Capello off soon, is it 'arry's last season . . .


just as pertinently, with bungpuss's imminent rendezvous with m'learned friend's and m'lud scheduled for this summer, he may not make it to the season coming up.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2011)

It's not millions and it's only one allegation. As long as any conviction is serious  enough to make the FA look elsewhere I'll be happy . . .


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

£40k tax evasion is enough to get chokey, guess it'll depend on the judge if the jury convicts


----------



## chieftain (Jun 9, 2011)

New season thread here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/350233-Tottenham-Hotspur-2011-2012?p=11833698#post11833698


----------



## Silas Loom (Sep 28, 2017)

Corax said:


> I've been permabanned from Spurs Community!  Apparently calling bigots out for declaring all muslims to be hateful terrorist scum, and that the west should start a 'jihad' on islam is somehow inappropriate.  The islamophobia itself is fine of course.



It's up there with suggesting that trivial power corrupts. You were right, I was wrong.


----------

